# [OFFICIAL] Pairing thread



## Hexa (Dec 27, 2012)

Try to keep all of the pairing related talk to this thread.  Try to keep any pairing discussion relevant to this chapter.  Tangents are OK but don't try to discuss the history of Naruto x Hinata or Sakura x Neji.

Keep it civil (and real).


----------



## Mansali (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah! Finally!!! Naruto and Hinata become canon!


----------



## ~Link~ (Dec 27, 2012)

We are free at last!! Damn. 

Good development in this chapter.


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Dec 27, 2012)

Posting in a historic thread. 

I've "shipped" NaruHina since 2004 .. although really, I prefer RowHina (I'm Rowan) ;o


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

i was waiting for the kiss


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 27, 2012)

Omg! Pairing thread!! I don't really care but, posting in an epic thread like this is so 


anyways, It was like Kishi was pushing NaruHina to it's fullest extent.... but I won't accept it until they kiss or something.. 


I like IzumoXKoutetso  the best!


----------



## ~Link~ (Dec 27, 2012)

Now that Neji died, Guy has a chance!

Guy + Tenten.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, coming from a former NaruSaku fan I'll say this, Hinata has MORE than proven herself worthy of being a potential romantic partner for Naruto. At this point she is undoubtedly the best choice for Naruto....it's not even close.

Although I no longer care about pairings (and the manga to a lesser degree ) in general, from an objective standpoint it's pretty hard to argue against NaruHina anymore.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 27, 2012)

Mods gave up? 

Yeah, there's really no arguing against it anymore. NaruHina is canon.



Hexa said:


> Try to keep all of the pairing related talk to this thread.  Try to keep any pairing discussion relevant to this chapter.  Tangents are OK but don't try to discuss the history of Naruto x Hinata or *Sakura x Neji.*


Wait, what? Sakura x Neji?


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 27, 2012)

No fair...why does Naruto get the hot asian girlfriend with the rather large chesty charms and a quiet temperament?

Let's talk about Sakura x Neji, cuz you know it will happen when Sakura pulls off a legendary medical save and heals him.


----------



## KBL (Dec 27, 2012)

Hell i don't even care about pairings, i barely read Naruto now, but it was ridiculous to close the Naruhina threads when it involved the 90% of the chapter .

BTW, Hinata was cool this chapter...nice.


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm going to sit back and relax as I enjoy this thread.

I'm ready for the shipping wars.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto finally recognizes Hinata at least lol. "I wont let go of you hand!!" he's making progress since that Sasuke Naruto accident ten years ago... baby steps....


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 27, 2012)

First page bitchez 

Hinata ftw with that slap


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata slapped his ass back into reality, they're gonna happen, its pretty much a done deal.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 27, 2012)

yesss finally a thread 

loved the chapter, best girl won in the end.

loved sakura's wtf face. hopefully she realizes what she lost, it looked like she did.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata plays a part in getting Naruto out of his funk yet again 

I actually made a spot on prediction with this 

Feels everywhere

And just in time for the finale


----------



## kidgogeta (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok come on. Holding hands in the face of the final boss? We've won guys


----------



## Algol (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool to see Kishi finally did something with the pairing stuff after being silent on it since the Hinata confession during Pain fight. The sales and popularity will probably go up for this chapter/volume lol.

Never really cared for the pairings myself tho, I just hope Sakura doesn't slap Sasuke at some point, and he realizes "oh my, Sakura's had my back all along" or some shit... and then SasuSaku will be canon.

I know Sakura's a joke nowadays for sure, but having her still stick to Sasuke through everything is just lame, including the fact that having him "rewarded" at the end of this manga with a chick that likes him is just dumb.

On a diff note, I feel bad for Turrin missing the mark on his pairing vid lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Algol said:


> Cool to see Kishi finally did something with the pairing stuff after being silent on it since the Hinata confession during Pain fight. The sales and popularity will probably go up for this chapter/volume lol.
> 
> Never really cared for the pairings myself tho, I just hope Sakura doesn't slap Sasuke at some point, and he realizes "oh my, Sakura's had my back all along" or some shit... and then SasuSaku will be canon.
> 
> ...


who is just about to give Sasuke dat slap, is Karin


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 27, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> yesss finally a thread
> 
> loved the chapter, best girl won in the end.
> 
> loved sakura's wtf face. hopefully she realizes what she lost, it looked like she did.



who knows......whether she won or lost defends on Sasuke's choice


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> who is just about to give Sasuke dat slap, is Karin



I thought it was Jeanne.


----------



## Sadako (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll accept my defeat. I really dislike NaruHina, but I'm not denying it's canon. So... that's that. 


...still pissed off though.


----------



## KBL (Dec 27, 2012)

NaruSaku fans accepting defeat? 

This day is glorious people .


----------



## JackFrost (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh look...the mods decided killing the forum for this week wasn't worth it after all. Very good....

The day is oh so glorious, glorious and cannon filled


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't lose hope NaruSasu, Narusaku, NejiHina, KibaHina fans, If you do, then this won't be a fun thread anymore..


----------



## Kurama (Dec 27, 2012)

Dat panel of dem hand in hand facin dat Juubi.​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Don't lose hope NaruSasu, Narusaku, *NejiHina*, KibaHina fans, If you do, then this won't be a fun thread anymore..



Come now, those NejiHina fans still have a chance.

Neji died, after all. Naruto is just rebound.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 27, 2012)

What would Hinata put in a bento?


----------



## mayumi (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> who is just about to give Sasuke dat slap, is Karin



I am crossing my fingers it is Karin or naruto. Sasuke wantsonly uzumakis. More likely naruto


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally!


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

I asked for NH in 2013 but I guess it came earlier. But there's still other dreams to accomplish, Kishi give me moar 
I loved how Naruto gently caressed that Hinata's hand and she admired his umm hand :33
Now kick some asses my NaruHina babies! Go! I'm choosing you!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Will there even be a shitstorm?
> 
> I have a feeling it might be pretty quiet.



The chapter was too hard to deny.

If it had been more subtle, the shitstorm would be huge, but it was so definitive that there isn't a whole lot of room to argue. The only people here for a while will be NH fans wanting to squeal/cheer and "Well that was obvious" indifferent fans who came here to hope for entertainment.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 27, 2012)

All we need is the kiss now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The chapter was too hard to deny.
> 
> If it had been more subtle, the shitstorm would be huge, but it was so definitive that there isn't a whole lot of room to argue. The only people here for a while will be NH fans wanting to squeal/cheer and "Well that was obvious" indifferent fans who came here to hope for entertainment.



Pretty much, I only foresee celebration with rival shippers slinking off to their corner in shame.


----------



## Selva (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck it.
I'm not celebrating the NH moment here (because I still don't like it), I'm only celebrating the shattered dreams of NS and the hope of Sakura to be the one who holds Naruto's hands in this war and restores back his confidence and fights side by side and faces the Juubi together and all that crap


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

Selva said:


> Fuck it.
> I'm not celebrating the NH moment here (because I still don't like it), I'm only celebrating the shattered dreams of NS and the hope of Sakura to be the one who holds Naruto's hands in this war and restores back his confidence and fights side by side and faces the Juubi together and all that crap



Yeah it is pretty hilarious, this should be Sakura's moment but she's so terrible it falls to Hinata instead.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 27, 2012)

cant wait naruto babies


----------



## UzumakiChuck (Dec 27, 2012)

Not really a pairing-fan, but NaruHina is the most correct one so yeah, I am happy with it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 27, 2012)

NaruSaku still have a shot in theory. Forgot the dudes name but he said what if Narutos in the genjutsu right now and that he and naruto are fighting evil together in infinite tsukuyomi, all starting from the moment Naruto extended his hand :amazed


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought it was Jeanne.


well i would give him other kinds of slaps 




mayumi said:


> I am crossing my fingers it is Karin or naruto. Sasuke wantsonly uzumakis. More likely naruto



Hinata is Sasuke's female version 

Karin is Naruto's female version


each one will get their own female version of each other, since they cant stay together...it will be symbolic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah it is pretty hilarious, this should be Sakura's moment but she's so terrible it falls to Hinata instead.



Kishi wrote himself into a corner with the way he writes females in the manga because evidently they are only any good and/or strong when it's for romantic love. This really could never have been Sakura's moment because (from what I've noticed), NH was inevitable a loooong time ago. 

Sakura should have her own moment in this war, but unfortunately Kishi can't accept the fact that girls exist as entities unto themselves and not as crying blobs attached at the hip to whatever man they're mooning over.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Sakura x Neji? 

Welp, after today I'm pretty much okay with NaruHina no I'm not gonna ship it, even though I would've preferred a different pairing to happen. Ah well, at least I won't cry when it truly gets confirmed because that bitch slap made NH acceptable for me.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 27, 2012)

It looks like Kishi just gave up on Sakura. She was supposed to be the main heroine?

Fuck that shit


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2012)

I liked Hinata since she was first shown; I always kinda like the slightly weird or shy girls, like Nemu and Hinamori in Bleach; and honestly as bad as Naruto has gotten since pretty much the Pain fight this was the one thing I thought could still salvage it for me. 

That being said until they both make it alive to the ending I am hesitant, Naruto dying in the end has always been a possibility.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> It looks like Kishi just gave up on Sakura. She was supposed to be the main heroine?
> 
> Fuck that shit


The only thing that can still piss me off is that. 

Jesus Christ if he never intended to use her as the main heroine Kishi should've never made her one.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

Inner 12 year old Moon is crying of happiness.

18 year old says, it was obvious at this point and people were in denial.


----------



## vered (Dec 27, 2012)

Sakura was supposed to be the main heroin .what happened to that?
ever since the pain arc, Hinata was shown to be of much more relevant to Naruto(and in panel time as well).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Kishi did say that she slipped his mind, IIRC...


----------



## Marsala (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> Sakura was supposed to be the main heroin .what happened to that?
> ever since the pain arc, Hinata has shown to be of much more relevant to Naruto(and in panel time as well).



Looks like Kishimoto or his editors decided that Sakura was too terrible and needed to be pushed aside. I'm pretty sure that Sasuke is more interested in Karin, too, after learning that she's Naruto's cousin (gaaaaaay...).

There's always Rock Lee, I guess.


----------



## ryz (Dec 27, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Sakura x Neji.



KEEP THAT CHICK OFF OF OUR MAN!

Courtesy, the Hyuuga Neji FC.

Neji died a virgin, like that fellow from Nazareth.

(Though he may have had a fling with Mara...)

But still, please, as a Neji fan, I am sure I speak for the entire FC and the general Neji fandom when I ask that, please let us remember him as an awesome shinobi, who was calm and collected, hardworking, peerless (only jounin among the K12!) and who kept away from the trivialities of life, like shipping.

----
Ontopic:

NaruHina, you guys enjoy, but please stop with the "Neji made our ship canon" thing, he was more than just a shipping tangent. Thank you.

And now, can we PLEASE stop with the stupid shipping wars? Naruhina won, accept that with grace, ALL of you. NaruSasu, NaruSaku, HinaKiba, [Insert pairing here].

Peace out. I will be in the Flying Free FC, if anybody needs me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

I have to admit I find it a little weird that so many people here equate "main heroine" with "hero's girlfriend".

Sure, Hinata got way more development and paneltime than Sakura has recently, but I feel like people are making this weird connection between heroine and girlfriend. If you think that, doesn't it imply that you figured NS would happen just because Sakura was the heroine? I'm confused.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

It's because the main heroine tends to be the main character's love interest.

First girl rule and all that.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 27, 2012)

Well,I liked it always a tiny bit more then Narusaku or Sasusaku,so I don't mind at all.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

NH fans will be waking up to a happy surprise. 



First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah it is pretty hilarious, this should be Sakura's moment but she's so terrible it falls to Hinata instead.


Why? Sakura isn't the one in love with Naruto. It should be 'Naruto's moment' if you're talking NS. 'Hinata's moment' for NH. 'Sakura's moment' would be with Sasuke. (Sasuke doesn't have a moment xD)

Ah! It just hit me. The reason why people keep framing it around Sakura. It's because these female characters are in part defined by their love interests (being significant aspects of the characters' stories) whereas Naruto's character is not; it's only a minor aspect of his. 

Getting with the hero, then, bestows a certain amount of status and relevance (don't get me started on that old trope). ... ;(

EDIT: I'm late on this subject I see.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i was waiting for the kiss





starr said:


> Hinata slapped his ass back into reality, they're gonna happen, its pretty much a done deal.



I'd love to see that kiss, but Kishimoto has never drawn a kiss before.


----------



## Onbaa (Dec 27, 2012)

kidgogeta said:


> Ok come on. Holding hands in the face of the final boss? We've won guys



Not Final Boss...Not till we know what Sasuke went to go do and whom he is talking to who knows everything.

But I agree 100% Naru/Hina has won with this! THAT SLAP SEALED THE DEAL  

The moment she slapped him out that funk I knew it was gonna be epic  and sure enough that last scene of them powering up together holding hands....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 27, 2012)

It was obvious from part 1. 

Kishi wouldn't let someone like Hinata not get with Naruto after how he's made her character. Sure the NaruSaku pairing was interesting the fact is that this manga isn't made around for the complexity of that relationship, it's not. It's for good reason too. Naruto's better than Hinata than Sakura anyway. I approve.

With that said I say Sakura will end up getting with Sasuke. Don't ask why, this is Kishi. Lee with Tenten and Karin with I don't know someone else.


----------



## UzumakiChuck (Dec 27, 2012)

Some people still ignore the fact NaruHina is canon now... Lol!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> NH fans will be waking up to a happy surprise.



Most of us are already awake, to heck with sleeping _now_


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 27, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I'd love to see that kiss, but Kishimoto has never drawn a kiss before.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 27, 2012)

Beware... Hinata just fulfilled her stated goal of fighting by Naruto's side holding his hand, and it's been stated that Hinata would die for Naruto twice in two chapters.

Kishimoto might see this as his big chance to get rid of the Hyuuga and Byakugan and establish total Uchiha/Sharingan/Rinnegan superiority once and for all.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Why? Sakura isn't the one in love with Naruto. It should be 'Naruto's moment' if you're talking NS. 'Hinata's moment' for NH. 'Sakura's moment' would be with Sasuke. (Sasuke doesn't have a moment xD)
> 
> Ah! It just hit me. The reason why people keep framing it around Sakura. It's because these female characters are in part defined by their love interests (being significant aspects of the characters' stories) whereas Naruto's character is not; it's only a minor aspect of his.
> 
> ...



The reason I say it should be Sakura's moment is because it usually falls to the lead heroine to give the hero a pep talk when his resolve is wavering, regardless of whether they are romantically linked or not



Sarahmint said:


> I'd love to see that kiss, but Kishimoto has never drawn a kiss before.



Forgetting something?


----------



## auem (Dec 27, 2012)

it was long been expected.....

though one things to worry is the fact that Kishi is showing it in early part of the battle....i hope he won't kill off Hinata later....


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Beware... Hinata just fulfilled her stated goal of fighting by Naruto's side holding his hand, and it's been stated that Hinata would die for Naruto twice in two chapters.
> 
> Kishimoto might see this as his big chance to get rid of the Hyuuga and Byakugan and establish total Uchiha/Sharingan/Rinnegan superiority once and for all.



I have to agree..


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 27, 2012)

I've owned the NaruHina fc for 6 years.  We held on through the darkest of times.  Heck yeah we're happy.

I don't actually consider NH officially canon. We're just in a really strong/great spot. It's mostly because Naruto was the one initiating the hand holding, and stating he won't let go. This has a lot of potential. So we're holding on, enjoying the ride, and hoping Kishi doesn't fuck up.


----------



## Selva (Dec 27, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> With that said I say Sakura will end up getting with Sasuke. Don't ask why, this is Kishi. Lee with Tenten and Karin with I don't know someone else.


I'd rather have Naruto end up with Karin or Ino. I still have hope Sakura will move on from the Sauce. Tiny hope...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope Ino will end up with Gaara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's because the main heroine tends to be the main character's love interest.
> 
> First girl rule and all that.



Harry and Hermione?

Never happened.

Most series I can think of actually have the hero falling for someone other than the heroine.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Harry and Hermione?
> 
> Never happened.



It's not absolute, just prominent.

I imagine it was that same idea that drove a lot of the people who shipped those two as well.

Hermione was also the one who, more often than not, gave Harry pep talks when he was going through a rough spot, even though they weren't romantically linked.



> Most series I can think of actually have the hero falling for someone other than the heroine.



Have a look at some examples.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Looks like Kishimoto or his editors decided that Sakura was too terrible and needed to be pushed aside. I'm pretty sure that Sasuke is more interested in Karin, too, after learning that she's Naruto's cousin (gaaaaaay...).
> 
> There's always Rock Lee, I guess.



Rock Lee will take care of 1010 now that Neji died

Sakura's only hope is Kakashi.

But Kakashi seems to be in love with Obito

Poor Sakura...maybe Sasuke will take pity on her?


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think Hinata will die at this point.  She was saved twice (Pein arc, and last chapter by Neji).  Also how she motivated Naruto to keep his friends safe/alive and that his words aren't a lie.... Yeah.

I'm a bit worried Hinata might be a target now.  But I'm sure it's gunna be aye-okay.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 27, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Rock Lee will take care of 1010 now that Neji died
> 
> Sakura's only hope is Kakashi.
> 
> ...



No,why should he if he can have much better ones ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's not absolute, just prominent.
> 
> I imagine it was that same idea that drove a lot of the people who shipped those two as well.



I guess. I just don't see it very often. If anything, that's why I figured NS was unlikely from the get-go. She was the heroine and the hero's initial romantic interest. I doubted it was going to go places because of those two things. 



> Hermione was also the one who, more often than not, gave Harry pep talks when he was going through a rough spot, even though they weren't romantically linked.



That's because she was a badass and Ginny was useless.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I guess. I just don't see it very often. If anything, that's why I figured NS was unlikely from the get-go. She was the heroine and the hero's initial romantic interest. I doubted it was going to go places because of those two things.



The fact that Naruto was in love with Sakura was a very strong point in its favor. The hero tends to get what he wants, especially in stories like these.



> That's because she was a badass and Ginny was useless.



Much like Hinata and Sakura!


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 27, 2012)

Villain said:


> No,why should he if he can have much better ones ?



Ino, Anko, and even Hanabi seem more alluring indeed.

But maybe just MAYBE Kishi will throw Sakura  bone?

...or own her for good with a bigger rock


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The fact that Naruto was in love with Sakura was a very strong point in its favor. The hero tends to get what he wants, especially in stories like these.



I'm too jaded for series like this, I guess. My immediate thought was "12-year-old secretly-insecure, arrogant little shit being a dominating and territorial jerk about a girl he likes. Hero will grow up throughout series, and will also grow out of infatuation that symbolizes his underlying insecurity."


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm too jaded for series like this, I guess. My immediate thought was "12-year-old secretly-insecure, arrogant little shit being a dominating and territorial jerk about a girl he likes. Hero will grow up throughout series, and will also grow out of infatuation that symbolizes his underlying insecurity."



Well that certainly seems to be how it's going to be portrayed now, though I don't think that was always Kishi's intention.


----------



## the funk (Dec 27, 2012)

posting in an epic thread 

kishi only draws boys kissing


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

Look at me, posting multiple times in a pairing thread. Tonton must have grown wings 


Marsala said:


> Beware... Hinata just fulfilled her stated goal of fighting by Naruto's side holding his hand, and it's been stated that Hinata would die for Naruto twice in two chapters.
> 
> Kishimoto might see this as his big chance to get rid of the Hyuuga and Byakugan and establish total Uchiha/Sharingan/Rinnegan superiority once and for all.


That is a good point. I've always said Hinata didn't need her feelings requited in order to complete her character arc. However, I thought her recent goal was much more romantically-hinged, yet I guess you're right, that goal is reached without a love confession from Naruto.

Still, I don't think she'll die. We've already been there, done that and right now is the hero's comeback (see what i did thar?) after being beaten down. Not that the character deaths are over, but it seems a little soon to be killing off Hinata of all people (or at all - it's like killing puppies).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata dying at this point would be a troll to the max.


----------



## Rios (Dec 27, 2012)

Isnt this a HoU thing D: ?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Dec 27, 2012)

The better girl won simply for being there while all the other girls were pining after the Sauce. Well done, Hinata!


But, in Kishi canon law, romance=death.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, can't deny that Naruto's bond with Hinata got a little bit stronger.   But I'm not calling it a NaruHina victory just yet.  Naruto still has yet to requit Hinata's feelings or the two has yet to kiss.   

So until that happens, NaruHina has not officially won.   And the same goes for NaruSaku and SasuSaku.



The story is far from over.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Hinata dying at this point would be a troll to the max.



If he does kill Hinata off after this, I will send Kishimoto a keg of beer for pulling off a troll of this magnitude.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Hinata dying at this point would be a troll to the max.



Kishimoto wouldn't do that. It would be like killing Neji out of nowhere.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2012)

Neji died so NaruHina could live. 

All wingmen should be so noble.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Neji died so NaruHina could live.
> 
> All wingmen should be so noble.



Dying so your bro can finally get laid.

Truly there is no nobler a sacrifice.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 27, 2012)

I think Naruhina is going to be canon if Hinata doesn't die.I want it to become canon already,so that all the boring pairing debate will come to an end.I am hoping for too much lol


----------



## andrea (Dec 27, 2012)

i might start shipping nh now that hinata's no longer a doormat


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Dec 27, 2012)

I bet Sakura will suddenly decide she loves Naruto now. Bitch will realize what she's just lost.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> The story is far from over.



Um..Pairings aside..

The story _*is*_ almost over 

And recent chapters are it's climax, by Kishi's own word


----------



## Kusa (Dec 27, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Um..Pairings aside..
> 
> The story _*is*_ almost over



The story is not almost over but it's also not far from being over.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Um..Pairings aside..
> 
> The story _*is*_ almost over
> 
> And recent chapters are it's climax, by Kishi's own word




I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said at Jump Fiesta that "soon" is like 2 years away.  

Remember he's extending the series.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 27, 2012)

Can't say I'm surprised, was expecting a NH endgame ever since 469, as those who followed the debate thread probably know. 

I'll say that the bitchslap of love was just awesome. Hinata slapping some sense into Naruto, literally... just awesome. Hinata has grown so much.

The panel of them holding hand facing the juubi... 

Then powering up on Kyubi chakra at the end was sweet, Hinata looked so cute in that last panel. Expect NH combo coming up in the next chapters. I've always said that Hinata's twin lion fist was her version of the rasengan , both being chakra boxing gloves of sort (Naruto goes for raw power, Hinata goes for finesse). Now I can't help but hope for a twin lion/rasengan combo. (although it may seem weak compared to mountain buster jutsu we've seen lately, Naruto often ends even his big fights with a good ol' rasengan)

Naruto being the one to take her hand in his, hard to argue with. I did laugh at the "big, strong hand" comment, that was a bit weird, but overall, rather nicely done Kishi.

I'd also like to commend the NS fan (at least most of them) for accepting defeat gracefully. And please NH fan, try to enjoy the moment without rubbing it in too hard. Most are quite civil about it, keep it that way.

NaruHina is coming HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## Aiku (Dec 27, 2012)

I REFUSE TO ACCEPT THIS


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> I bet Sakura will suddenly decide she loves Naruto now. Bitch will realize what she's just lost.



Yeah sure, at the sweet sight of Naruto and Hinata together she can only realize she loves Sasuke even more and she wants to do the same thing with him


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Remember he's extending the series.



He is? 

Didn't know that..


----------



## UzumakiChuck (Dec 27, 2012)

From the beginning of this manga I just KNEW NaruHina would be the pairing. Sakura does not deserve it, that bitch still is in love with Emo Sauce.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but I'd be just as mad about this even if I were a NaruHina fan. This chapter was bull fucking shit on all levels it's not even funny. If this was a joke? It'd be the worst one in existence. This is something I expect out of a fanfic. Heck I could easily find a fanfic just like this on fanfiction.net. Kishimoto why do you have to be a fanfic shit tier author?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I'm sorry but I'd be just as mad about this even if I were a NaruHina fan.



Them sour grapes maaaan.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Them sour grapes maaaan.



Why can't Kishimoto be a good writer? Just why?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 27, 2012)

I love that she slapped him.

When I saw Obito's hand reaching out and another hand..I though he might have influenced Naruto with his words and Naruto was holding his hand out to him

But it turned out to be Hinata slapping Naruto I think she helped him snap out of it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Is there a Hitler reaction video yet?

That's all I really care about. Those never fail to make me laugh.



Tyrannos said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said at Jump Fiesta that "soon" is like 2 years away.
> 
> Remember he's extending the series.



Wait, what? I'm pretty sure he said jack shit at JumpFesta. I waited up for that fucking interview and it was a total letdown.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

This chapter and all of Hinata's actions in it make no sense! Even if it were meant to be all along it MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Can someone explain to me how it doesn't make sense?

I don't really follow pairings but this just seemed to be the natural progression to me.


----------



## wie (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can someone explain to me how it doesn't make sense?
> 
> I don't really follow pairings but this just seemed to be the natural progression to me.


Yeah, I thought so, too. I usually dislike Kishi's way of writing 'romance' but this was handled pretty nicely? Nothing about it seemed completely OOC, to me.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can someone explain to me how it doesn't make sense?
> 
> I don't really follow pairings but this just seemed to be the natural progression to me.



Because hinata in no way has had nearly enough interaction or development with Naruto to make this seem even remotely possible or realistic. It just comes straight out of left field and we're just supposed to believe it was like this all along? I'm sorry but even harem mangas are written better than this.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

^ You think it's a romance or something? It's a shonen manga, only small hints for the pairing will be shown through the manga and at the end author decides who ends up with who. Kishi probably wants to resolve pairings issue and put more focus on the battles. Ever watched Dragon Ball? Goku just met Chichi once and then when he grew up she was decided to be his wife, he even couldn't oppose. Not sure if he loved her when they married. Kishi even gave more development for NH than that.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> ^ You think it's a romance or something? It's a shonen manga, only small hints for the pairing will be shown through the manga and at the end author decides who ends up with who. Kishi probably wants to resolve pairings issue and put more focus on the battles. Ever watched Dragon Ball? Goku just met Chichi once and then when he grew up she was decided to be his wife, he even couldn't oppose. Not sure if he loved her when they married. Kishi even gave more development for NH than that.



Even if it's a shounen manga. If you're going to write romance at least do it well.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 27, 2012)

dem tears.


Really guys it could have gone both ways. If people are complaining now that NaruSaku was more developed.. If youre true to yourself it was more on the friend and teammate relationship than a romantic relationship excluding maybe that autumn skies moment that was bullshit anyway.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Even if it's a shounen manga. If you're going to write romance at least do it well.



It's a well written romance, a shy girl falls for a boy that's determined to fight for his dreams, he makes her stronger so she admires him. At the end the boy acknowledge her and she gives him strenght when he needs it most. It was cute from the beginning, I don't understand what's wrong with it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah totally OOC.  Naruto was always the pure hearted, courageous hero that never faltered.  Except for one occasion way back in Chapter 98.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hinata's always been the character that saw the world through the same sentimental lens that Naruto has.  Maybe even more so, when Naruto himself forgets.

She said the "don't go back on my words, my/your ninja way" thing again people.  This isn't anything new.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> It's a well written romance, a shy girl falls for a boy that's determined to fight for his dreams, he makes her stronger so she admires him. At the end the boy acknowledge her and she gives him strenght when he needs it most. It was cute from the beginning, I don't understand what's wrong with it.



Wait what? It's not well written at all. Hinata herself barely shows up in the series and honestly  this arc is the most development I've seen from her and Naruto's supposed meant to be romance. You're kidding me if you expect me to believe this is well written romance.

Say what you want about Dragonball but I didn't even expect Goku to get with Bulma, and the romance in DB was an after thought since it was a manga about martial arts. Naruto actually tries with its romance except it's not written well, and in fact comes off looking like a horribly written fanfic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Because hinata in no way has had nearly enough interaction or development with Naruto to make this seem even remotely possible or realistic. It just comes straight out of left field and we're just supposed to believe it was like this all along? I'm sorry but even harem mangas are written better than this.



Hinata's had the most development of any female in the series and it was all because of Naruto, so I don't really know what you're carrying on about.

Unless you're shipping one of them with someone else, then just accept it and move on. And if you were honestly actively shipping them with other people, then I can only repeat the advice.



Amatsu said:


> Wait what? It's not well written at all. Hinata herself barely shows up in the series and honestly  this arc is the most development I've seen from her and Naruto's supposed meant to be romance. You're kidding me if you expect me to believe this is well written romance.
> 
> Say what you want about Dragonball but I didn't even expect Goku to get with Bulma, and the romance in DB was an after thought since it was a manga about martial arts. Naruto actually tries with its romance except it's not written well, and in fact comes off looking like a horribly written fanfic.



Hinata got herself killed for Naruto in the Pein arc. That was her big moment.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hinata's had the most development of any female in the series



I'm stopping you there because no... You're not only wrong but you are dead wrong.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I'm stopping you there because no... You're not only wrong but you are dead wrong.



Someone get me that creepy willy wonka pic because I'm too lazy to look.

I'm not sure who else you could possibly be talking about. Sakura? Sakura had decent development at the start of Part 2 until Kishi forgot about her. Sucks for her and sucks for her fans (and her haters, too, because they're just barking at a wall these days), but unfortunately Kishi doesn't give a shit about her.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Someone get me that creepy willy wonka pic because I'm too lazy to look.
> 
> I'm not sure who else you could possibly be talking about. Sakura? Sakura had decent development at the start of Part 2 until Kishi forgot about her. Sucks for her and sucks for her fans (and her haters, too, because they're just barking at a wall these days), but unfortunately Kishi doesn't give a shit about her.



I know Hinata fans who admit that she's not developed as much as she should be and is in fact written badly so don't give me this bullshit that she's the most developed female in the series. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't get it, was the only one one seeing everything in this chapter as clear as day ?
i dont see how people get confused and cannot accept this.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

NH has had enough 

The developments are few and far in between, but generally meaningful, and always fairly positive

Especially now


----------



## KevKev (Dec 27, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I don't get it, was the only one one seeing everything in this chapter as clear as day ?
> i dont see how people get confused and cannot accept this.



Same. This chapter is similar with the one when Naruto was nervous fighting neji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I know Hinata fans who admit that she's not developed as much as she should be and is in fact written badly so don't give me this bullshit that she's the most developed female in the series. That's all I'm saying.



Badly developed? Sure, maybe. But that isn't what I said now, is it?

I said most developed. I honestly can't think of anyone who is more so. Every time Sakura gets up, Kishi kicks her down again. Every time she gets development, she backpedals. I guess Tsunade could give Hinata a run for her money because she went from an alcoholic, gambling failure to a hero, but that's about it.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I know Hinata fans who admit that she's not developed as much as she should be and is in fact written badly so don't give me this bullshit that she's the most developed female in the series. That's all I'm saying.



You are aware that she can be underdeveloped while still being the most developed of the females. Just means that of all of the females, she's the least underdeveloped.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Wait what? It's not well written at all. Hinata herself barely shows up in the series and honestly  this arc is the most development I've seen from her and Naruto's supposed meant to be romance. You're kidding me if you expect me to believe this is well written romance.
> 
> Say what you want about Dragonball but I didn't even expect Goku to get with Bulma, and the romance in DB was an after thought since it was a manga about martial arts. Naruto actually tries with its romance except it's not written well, and in fact comes off looking like a horribly written fanfic.



You don't have to be the main character to end up with the main one. And side characters don't get much time for development. But I agree with the rest that Hinata is a good developed character. She had an interesting back story writen for her with those confidence issues, Hyuuga clan matters and her love for Naruto. She got more than Ino and TenTen to be honest. 
Naruto is about ninja technics, not much different. You maybe didn't expect but a lot of people did wish that Goku will end up with Bulma. Kishi tried a better shot on romance and I think he made it well as far as shonen law let him do it, there's always a romance line that can't be crossed in shonen. So don't expect fireworks here.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll keep this short.

- Hinata is a kick-ass character. Along with Temari, Ino, Mei and Tsunade. I hope she lives.
- Wouldn't mind NH happening. Actually, I'd prefer it, along with ShikaTemari.
- I hope Obito, in all his "despair mode" isn't gonna press his point even further. Cause Hinata just painted a big red "KILL FOR DESPAIR" target on herself.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> You don't have to be the main character to end up with the main one. And side characters don't get much time for development. But I agree with the rest that Hinata is a good developed character. She had an interesting back story writen for her with those confidence issues, Hyuuga clan matters and her love for Naruto. She got more than Ino and TenTen to be honest.
> Naruto is about ninja technics, not much different. You maybe didn't expect but a lot of people did wish that Goku will end up with Bulma. Kishi tried a better shot on romance and I think he made it well as far as shonen law let him do it, there's always a romance line that can't be crossed in shonen. So don't expect fireworks here.



Honestly all I'm hearing are excuses for what is clearly bad writing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly all I'm hearing are excuses for what is clearly bad writing.


It is funny when you put it like this.
If it was Sakura instead you would be bowing before "brilliant  and outstanding  romantic writing " by Kishi but now you're you use it since its not convenient to you.
Since you like to criticize  the mangaka for his writing  ( which i agree in most occasions  ) tell me, how would you handle the situation so it would be properly, who else was near Naruto and jumped in front of him in order to protect him from death, let me give you  a hint, it was neji and Hinata , one died that other brought him back from despair .


----------



## Nightjumper (Dec 27, 2012)

After all these years...


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 27, 2012)

I always knew NaruHina are destined to be the one


----------



## 8 (Dec 27, 2012)

i came into this thread expecting a fierce shipping war.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 27, 2012)

Narusaku fans don't really give a shit I guess, I am with those guys


----------



## Kronin (Dec 27, 2012)

Surely this chapter was in favor of NaruHina, but I don't think that the pairing struggle is end. Remember that the hints until now were for the majority toward NaruSaku (the words of Kushina the main one imo), and this situation remind me the same happened wtih the *identity of Tobi *(Obito for everone until the declaration to be Madara) or the *real side of Itachi *(with various hints about being secretely good until the psyco laugh in the fight with Sasuke) or the* identity of Pain *(Nagato had the rinnegan, until we have seen Yahiko fight against Jiraya). 
Usually the most logical choice is always the right one, with the author using herrings along the route.

If Kishi has not changed his mind, I really think that in the end Naruto and Sakura will become an official couple and that very soon she will appear in the battlefield to help Naruto. The current events remind me of the Pain's invasion, with the sarifice of Hinata and in the end the embrace of Sakura, I think that soon will happen something also in the other main pairing. That little panel on Sakura during Hinata' speech (something not reserved to other people on the battlefield) seems me really suspect. 

(Off course I hope that Sakura will have a major role also like warrior in the war, because surely that role was of Hinata during the fight with Pain.)

But to avoid misunderstandings I'm really glad to see Hinata shine like she did in the last chapter, her speech was much more better than her sacrifice against Pain.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't expect pairing confirmation so soon.

Either way I'm glad for the pairing. Amazing chapter.


----------



## jacamo (Dec 27, 2012)

ONLY 7 pages?

i am disappoint


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

if you're disappoint the contribute, stop bitching about it


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It is funny when you put it like this.
> If it was Sakura instead you would be bowing before "brilliant  and outstanding  romantic writing " by Kishi but now you're you use it since its not convenient to you.
> Since you like to criticize  the mangaka for his writing  ( which i agree in most occasions  ) tell me, how would you handle the situation so it would be properly, who else was near Naruto and jumped in front of him in order to protect him from death, let me give you  a hint, it was neji and Hinata , one died that other brought him back from despair .



Not really. It would have been shit writing were it Sakura as well, but a little more forgivable since Sakura actually has on screen development. Heck knows I thought Sakura's confession was stupid too. Kishimoto isn't brillant he's just a hack of a writer.

And you're asking how I would do it differently? Well for one thing I would have made Neji show off a bit more and make him go out in a blaze of glory that everyone would remember. As for Hinata I would have used her more throughout the entire series and actually developed her relationship with Naruto instead of claiming that it all happened off screen or panel whichever.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

NaruSaku would be a shit writing at this point, I'm glad Kishi didn't went with that route.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

It's Makorra levels of stupid. Yeah I went there.

And I mean both NH and NS at this point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 27, 2012)

I knew naruhina would happen years ago when sakura lied to naruto with her "love declaration" and naruto told her to stop with the BS... it was obivous that only naruhina could happen and i am glad its confirmed... also sakura will end up with sasuke and they will have a baby that will be the first step to revive the uchiha clan , the clan will be reborm from adam/sasuke and eve/sakura


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, many was very disappointed lately saying that Hinata got more development than Sakura and she's taking her title of heroine. While others say Sakura has more development. I don't know what to think anymore. 
But NaruSaku was like non existent for me from the beginning, I find out something like that exists after registering on those forums. It would be really a mega troll from Kishi's part if he decided to take NS route.


----------



## jacamo (Dec 27, 2012)

NaruHina is still not canon

not until they kiss or start dating... or something


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 27, 2012)

.


----------



## wie (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone think we'll get a 10 year time skip at the very end of the manga? Something 100 % confirmed, like Ed/Winry from FMA aka. 'married and with kids' levels of canon?

Because even though things are looking good for the NaruHina ship, people are still not going to admit it until something like that happens (hell, I don't even think a kiss would be enough).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Not really. It would have been shit writing were it Sakura as well, but a little more forgivable since Sakura actually has on screen development. Heck knows I thought Sakura's confession was stupid too. Kishimoto isn't brillant he's just a hack of a writer.


On screen development, which , you mean the ones that where all about Sasuke, even the confession which pretty much devastated Naruto ?
yeah, hella of on screen development  right there.
Yes kishi is not a good writer ,especially  romance department and his quality fell a lot but for his standards his done this chapter pretty well, again, its a chapter where many things become more clear, naruto gets saved from despair and  he grows up even more due to recent  deaths/neji/Hinata speech.  



> And you're asking how I would do it differently? Well for one thing I would have made Neji show off a bit more and make him go out in a blaze of glory that everyone would remember. As for Hinata I would have used her more throughout the entire series and actually developed her relationship with Naruto instead of claiming that it all happened off screen or panel whichever.


You know , for a long manga like this keeping the whole story from beginning is something really really hard to do, hence, the most of the mangakas do not have a full plan from beginning till end because :
1: they never know how long they manga will continue for,so they try to adapt according to the popularity of it,manga are not like books where you just write whole story in 1 go and you're done with it, mangas are getting developed as the story progress.

2.Mangakas can change their story based on other critics opinion and in general  from their editors/fans 

Coming to conclusion that not only Hinata had proper development for this particular scene to occur properly ( since part 1 till now it was mostly about her feelings for naruto and how she will support him , plus the tons of foreshadowing.) she indeed became  what she was meant to be, a pillar of support to naruto , someone that brings him back when he looses his way,someone that shares the same grief and ideals as him.

I can agree when it comes to combat Hinata needs more development so a sudden hax no jutsu from her would bad ( even tho kishi could explain that her training happen off screen ) or look odd  but, when it comes to romance i think she is the most  developed in this  manga ,especially when it comes to naruto, and it seems Kishi finally shows that  she managed to that.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2012)

This is so relevant.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]NIVVcvIQclk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mariko (Dec 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> This is so relevant.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





You win the thread.


----------



## jacamo (Dec 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> This is so relevant.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



diamond in the rough


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 27, 2012)

Could have been done better, but this is Kishimoto and romance so...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

wie said:


> Anyone think we'll get a 10 year time skip at the very end of the manga? Something 100 % confirmed, like Ed/Winry from FMA aka. 'married and with kids' levels of canon?
> 
> Because even though things are looking good for the NaruHina ship, people are still not going to admit it until something like that happens (hell, I don't even think a kiss would be enough).



Oh those EdRoy fans... They started to make divorce fics, nothing can stop the fans.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 27, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> On screen development, which , you mean the ones that where all about Sasuke, even the confession which pretty much devastated Naruto ?
> yeah, hella of on screen development  right there.
> *Yes kishi is not a good writer *,especially  romance department and his quality fell a lot but for his standards his done this chapter pretty well, again, its a chapter where many things become more clear, naruto gets saved from despair and  he grows up even more due to recent  deaths/neji/Hinata speech.



Kishi is a good writer, he just got bored with Naruto and wants to finish it soon.


----------



## Drums (Dec 27, 2012)

jacamo said:


> NaruHina is still not canon
> 
> not until they kiss or start dating... or something



Technically, yes. But not something as obvious as a kiss. Just some statement of a kind that they are a couple or some subtle panels that prove it. But this chapter has made it too hard not to jump the gun. pek


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 27, 2012)

For those who say a kiss needs to be in there, good luck with that. The only canon kiss in the manga was between Naruto and Sasuke and you know what happened with that. LOL, this might be as close and clear as romance goes in the manga *crosses fingers*, if it wasn't so obvious already --- MUTUAL hand holding, a caress, and stare in each other's eyes.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Dec 27, 2012)

are the NaruHina fans still delusional?

ARE THEY? 

Thanks for never stop believing in me and Naruto-kun!   Well actually on the topic of kisses was it coincidence that Kurama teased Naruto about never kissing a girl and now we have a bunch of NH stuff?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 27, 2012)

Sakura has now gone into the realm of shittiness where she has to redeem sasuke for her character to be salvaged. 
Hinata took charge and got herself out of the rut of being irrelevant through her shyness.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

gabzilla said:


> Could have been done better, but this is Kishimoto and romance so...



Do you feel like a hero yet, Kishi?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Kishi is a good writer, he just got bored with Naruto and wants to finish it soon.


A good writer never gets " bored" of his own work ,hence thank you for enforcing what i said


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> I knew naruhina would happen years ago when sakura lied to naruto with her "love declaration" and naruto told her to stop with the BS...



Right and that wasn't the only time it was politely pushed aside.

This is as close as we've come to seeing any pairing happen, especially when Kishimoto seems to be going for establishing love, not even teenage feelings (girl risks live for guy more than once, inspires him when his personality breaks). But honestly with this mangaka, we can't say for sure what exactly will come of everything. 

I'd put my chips with NaruHina, but we really have to wait.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 27, 2012)

What is this? What has happened the pairing battlefield?!


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Right and that wasn't the only time it was politely pushed aside.
> 
> This is as close as we've come to seeing any pairing happen, especially when Kishimoto seems to be going for establishing love, not even teenage feelings (girl risks live for guy more than once, inspires him when his personality breaks). But honestly with this mangaka, we can't say for sure what exactly will come of everything.
> 
> I'd put my chips with NaruHina, but we really have to wait.



Honestly, this was more an inevitability than something meticulously planned or thought out.  I ditched the fandom per se but never really ditched my support/notion of NaruHina since I saw that as the most likely given the writer's track record.  Sakura's complete self-destruction (I use the term "Self" lightly given who the writer is) along with the clamoring for closure brought this sorta forced incident in and not so glorious as compared to let's say the return of Mohammed Abdul in Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Dec 27, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Right and that wasn't the only time it was politely pushed aside.
> 
> This is as close as we've come to seeing any pairing happen, especially when Kishimoto seems to be going for establishing love, not even teenage feelings (girl risks live for guy more than once, inspires him when his personality breaks). But honestly with this mangaka, we can't say for sure what exactly will come of everything.
> 
> I'd put my chips with NaruHina, but we really have to wait.



Eh, second closest...a wedding ring and that big ol' pregnant belly on Hinata's sensei a few years back...

I'm pretty sure this pairing is almost canon now though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2012)

The war is over, all that is left is to clean up the mess.

I don't give a shit about Naruto, but I feel kinda happy for Hinata you know. She's been waiting for this for so long.

In her quiet, obsessive way.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The war is over, all that is left is to clean up the mess.
> 
> I don't give a shit about Naruto, but I feel kinda happy for Hinata you know. She's been waiting for this for so long.
> 
> In her quiet, obsessive way.



Caused some nasty casualties along the way what with the Library/HoU threads:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishimoto said at Jump Fiesta that "soon" is like 2 years away.
> 
> Remember he's extending the series.



That JF is old like 2 years


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Dec 27, 2012)

I heard it was Hinata's birthday today? can anyone check?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Dec 27, 2012)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I heard it was Hinata's birthday today? can anyone check?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

December 27th .


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pyre's Plight said:


> What is this? What has happened the pairing battlefield?!



Kishi dropped a nuke on it.


----------



## Fay (Dec 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I don't give a shit about Naruto, but I feel kinda happy for Hinata you know.


The same goes for me.


IMO NarxHin isn't canon yet, but more like on the road to becoming official.

I think Kishimoto at the least planned to go this road, starting from chapter 437 when Hinata first saved Naruto and confessed her feelings. From that point onwards up until chapter 540 he had some trouble with writing a clear love story, which left some confused and others unconvinced. Firstly he had to tackle the biggest issue: Naruto's feelings and Sakura's rejection of those feelings. 

To not make Naruto lose face and to not regress the NarHin pairing I believe is the reason why he made Sai confess to Sakura instead of Naruto himself, thus clearly making it known to Sakura what Naruto's feelings were. Sakura's actions in kage summit arc basically summarized her answer: Thanks, but no thanks. I think Naruto understood that when he rejected her false confession and accepted Sai's explanation of Sakura's actions. I think this was Kishimoto's way of dealing with the NarxSak pairing.

From chapter 540 onwards to me there was no doubt anymore, it was clear as a day what he was planning. When the "all in your eyes" line was said by Hinata and then repeated word for word by Naruto...now that to me was clearly a romantic moment and I think both Kiba and Neji understood that, hence their actions and words these past few chapters.

So to summarize, I personally think that NarxHin was officially introduced as a potential endgame pairing in chapter 437, and that from chapter 540 to chapter 615 this pairing has been given attention and a romantic atmosphere by Kishimoto.
Granted, the writing in between chapters 437 to 540 could defs have been better, but I think Kishimoto did a good job with 540 onwards.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Rule of thumb I've seen in pairings that I picked up from John Konrad (Spec Ops: The Line):


			
				COL John Konrad said:
			
		

> It takes a strong man to deny what's right in front of him.  And if the truth is undeniable, you create your own.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 27, 2012)

The only question that remains is who will end up with sasuke ? karin , sakura , no one ? PS. I already know it will be sasusaku.... i bet sasuke will be the pylon to remake the uchiha clan only this time there will be no curse of hatred


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

And on a separate note, every time I see "Santa Madara," I now cannot get Gyro Zeppeli out of my head with his "Nyo ho."


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 27, 2012)

How is this a surprise to anyone? In the very first databook Kishi's first sketch of Hinata had Naruto in it and she was wearing a necklace with a spiral symbol. It's always been NaruHina, some people just refused/refuse to believe it. 

Her name means "towards the Sun", Naruto IS the "Sun". Hinata's Sun.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> ]



Very informative, chip.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Very informative, chip.



This is quite enough.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> This is quite enough.





I don't even...


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> I don't even...



I've said everything I needed to say about NH for a year now, my position has been quite clear. This chapter changes nothing and I'm no fan of repetition. I know you do like repetition though, with your spec ops bullshit and whatnot. I'm not the type to catter to other's interests above my own though. Oh well.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I've said everything I needed to say about NH for a year now, my position has been quite clear. This chapter changes nothing and I'm no fan of repetition. I know you do like repetition though, with your spec ops bullshit and whatnot. I'm not the type to catter to other's interests above my own though. Oh well.



You didn't even post anything originally you idiot.

But keep crying about use of material that actually has artistic merit, y'know as compared to this.

Alas, glad to see this drawing to a close.  Cue the schadenfreude for half the forum.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> You didn't even post anything originally you idiot.
> 
> But keep crying about use of material that actually has artistic merit, y'know as compared to this.



It has a meaning. If you pulled your head out of the shitty FPS / TPS arse, you'd know this.

A FPS / TPS has artistic merit? Oh my, the gradient from grey to brown is always quite the masterpiece to behold indeed. 

Thanks for the rep BTW. One more for the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> It has a meaning. If you pulled your head out of the shitty FPS / TPS arse and got out more, you'd know this.
> 
> A FPS / TPS has artistic merit? Oh my, the gradient from grey to brown is always quite the masterpiece to behold indeed.
> 
> Thanks for the rep BTW. One more for the Hall of Fame.



Sounds like someone didn't bother to try or even read up about it.  Can't say I didn't see this leaden thread of ignorance coming.

But you can come at me with your shitty ideas elsewhere, not here.

You posted a "[" so please tell me how that was stating your piece you numbskull.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Sounds like someone didn't bother to try or even read up about it.  Can't say I didn't see this leaden thread of ignorance coming.
> 
> But you can come at me with your shitty ideas elsewhere, not here.
> 
> You posted a "[" so please tell me how that was stating your piece you numbskull.



If you knew, then why did you come here? Are you a masochist?

No thanks.

I posted a smilie.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 27, 2012)

The ironic twist if Hinata's killed..... crazy part is I can see kishi doing this. Naruto keeps regaining his hope, maybe Sasuke will make Naruto feel the way he does by taking away Hinata. It must be over if Sakura is no longer an option


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> If you knew, then why did you come here? Are you a masochist?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> I posted a smilie.



You apparently posted it wrong.

Becase you know you're wrong.

And again you apparently can't get the image to show since not one but two servers can't display it.  The burden of unfailing is upon you.

On a side note, too bad Kishi couldn't get better written pairings in there like ShikaTema, but I guess if Kishi can't have Shikamaru then NOBODY can.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> You apparently posted it wrong.
> 
> Becase you know you're wrong.
> 
> ...



I did no such thing. I can see it quite well.



This isn't a problem on my side. And the pic is hosted here on NF, it's most likely on your end.

I don't get it though. If you knew I had posted an image and "failed" at it, then you'd know I still posted content of some kind. Why would you say I posted nothing at all? I so don't buy that story of yours.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I did no such thing. I can see it quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted text was a "["...that's it.

It's probably because you have some gaudy looking different server than the norm.  If it looks like nothing, then I treat it as such.  Images do like to fail to show up from time to time, but please don't get paranoid on me.  I had to deal with another fringe that was of like mind and that didn't go over so well due to second-party psychosis.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Quoted text was a "["...that's it.



You're a lying liar who lies.





> It's probably because you have some gaudy looking different server than the norm.  If it looks like nothing, then I treat it as such.  Images do like to fail to show up from time to time, but please don't get paranoid on me.  I had to deal with another fringe that was of like mind and that didn't go over so well due to second-party psychosis.



My server shows images -> it is awful.
Your server doesn't show images -> it is awesome.

Seems legit. 

Whatever, move along.


----------



## wie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Mael* and *ch1p* should get a room. The UST is strong with these two.

I can't believe this thread is only 10 pages. NF, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Fay (Dec 27, 2012)

wie said:


> *Mael* and *ch1p* should get a room. The UST is strong with these two.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

wie said:


> *Mael* and *ch1p* should get a room. The UST is strong with these two.





Fay said:


> My thoughts exactly



I'd rather die. 



> I can't believe this thread is only 10 pages. NF, I'm disappointed.



Why can't you? This is always the standard when confirmations happen. This as good as a confirmation at this point. Very few people can deny this. As such, there will be no shitstorm since one side is so inbalanced.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Via shotgun mouthwash?



wie said:


> *Mael* and *ch1p* should get a room. The UST is strong with these two.
> 
> I can't believe this thread is only 10 pages. NF, I'm disappointed.





Fay said:


> My thoughts exactly



By God you're right. 

Sometimes I let my amorous nature get the best of me.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 27, 2012)

wie said:


> *Mael* and *ch1p* should get a room. The UST is strong with these two.
> 
> I can't believe this thread is only 10 pages. NF, I'm disappointed.



Its like listening to kids on cod complain about who has a shit server and who doesn't


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael you're putting me out of a job here. Just refrain from making sexually suggestive remarks to Sarah


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Its like listening to kids on cod complain about who has a shit server and who doesn't



But I don't like Call of Derpy. 

Halo on the other hand...

Oh and if you think this is bad, you should see the action of the HoU.  Now THAT is some unrequited love between her and some others that will go nameless.



Let'sFightingLove said:


> Mael you're putting me out of a job here.



I do many things of antagonism...I don't play favorites.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 27, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Its like listening to kids on cod complain about who has a shit server and who doesn't



That's why you hit the lobby with a wave of mute-ilation before the matches start.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> That's why you hit the lobby with a wave of mute-ilation before the matches start.



It's part of the reason I boycott Call of Duty and keep things at a minimum with Halo 4, despite the latter actually being all right in terms of communication since it's not really needed lol fuck you Sarah Palmer.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> But I don't like Call of Derpy.
> 
> Halo on the other hand...
> 
> Oh and if you think this is bad, you should see the action of the HoU.  Now THAT is some unrequited love between her and some others that will go nameless.



Aren't you subtle for a desire for a shitstorm.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> It's part of the reason I boycott Call of Duty and keep things at a minimum with Halo 4, despite the latter actually being all right in terms of communication since it's not really needed lol fuck you Sarah Palmer.



>plays Street Fighter & DOAV
>squeakers, squeakers nowhere

Why aren't I playing these more


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Aren't you subtle for a desire for a shitstorm.



Shitstorms make for the best atmosphere for storytelling. :33



Gamma Akutabi said:


> >plays Street Fighter & DOAV
> >squeakers, squeakers nowhere
> 
> Why aren't I playing these more



You need to be gearing up for JJBA: All Star Battle if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Dre (Dec 27, 2012)

Kishi is actually a genius for this chapter dropping on Hinatas Birthday. That's AMAZING writing. Wow. Mind blown.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Dre said:


> Kishi is actually a genius for this chapter dropping on Hinatas Birthday. That's AMAZING writing. Wow. Mind blown.



The chapter's official release isn't today. It will be this weekend.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The chapter's official release isn't today. It will be this weekend.



Indeed,besides it could be only coincidence.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 27, 2012)

naruhina is official, i think i can die in peace now


----------



## Marsala (Dec 27, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> naruhina is official, i think i can die in peace now



That's what she (Hinata) said!

And she will.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 27, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> naruhina is official, i think i can die in peace now



wow i remember this sn


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 27, 2012)

^ thanks bra 

hinata's gonna replace sakura in team 7


----------



## Kitsunahren (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be...he finally did it. I'm impressed with that, at least.

Barring another Hyuuga death -- and I cannot believe Kishi would be that cruel to his rookies, despite the last couple chapters -- NH is basically a lock, no? Or should we anticipate a fatal smackdown? Either way, I'm glad that Hinata is really starting to shine about time. I'm considering taking back some of the things I've said about her lack of anything post-Chuunin.

Whatever. I won't be abandoning my ship. If NaruKarin is going down, we're going down fighting.



> Aren't you subtle for a desire for a shitstorm.



He's in a pairing thread, hardly subtle ^_^


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> That JF is old like 2 years



You mean the same Jump Fiesta that said it was the "Year of Kakashi", which took place two years later?   :ho

If you want to think it's over, feel free.  But I recall that he wants to continue the manga like Oda did with One Piece.   Even if he isn't, the manga isn't likely to end for another two years since we still have a lot of this Juubi battle left, and of course the eventual fight with Sasuke.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol at people who think NaruHina is happening. I don't think people realize that she's *supporting* him as a friend. Did she say "I LOVE YOU OMFG" again? Or did Naruto say "I love you Hinata?" Nah. Naruto realized that Hinata is just trying to support him, or that's how he sees it. Hinata is the only relative of Neji's who can ease the pain of Neji's death for Naruto. 

;3


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Lol at people who think NaruHina is happening. I don't think people realize that she's *supporting* him as a friend. Did she say "I LOVE YOU OMFG" again? Or did Naruto say "I love you Hinata?" Nah. Naruto realized that Hinata is just trying to support him, or that's how he sees it. Hinata is the only relative of Neji's who can ease the pain of Neji's death for Naruto.
> 
> ;3



They're fucking holding hands, are you really going to deny the romantic connotations of this moment?


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Lol at people who think NaruHina is happening. I don't think people realize that she's *supporting* him as a friend. Did she say "I LOVE YOU OMFG" again? Or did Naruto say "I love you Hinata?" Nah. Naruto realized that Hinata is just trying to support him, or that's how he sees it. Hinata is the only relative of Neji's who can ease the pain of Neji's death for Naruto.
> 
> ;3



Lol denial


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Are people claiming that NH isn't happening NS fans in denial or just trolls? I can't figure it out.

The only reason anyone would still deny it's happening are NaruSaku fans as far as I can tell, because nobody else gives a shit. NH fans are obviously thrilled and those who don't follow pairings know how to read objectively. That leaves NS fans.

And if someone still thinks NaruSaku is happening, they're like those people who are still writing essays about how Harry and Hermione are having a secret but very canon extra-marital affair.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> They're fucking holding hands, are you really going to deny the romantic connotations of this moment?



Holy shit, they're holding hands!

Sasuke kissing Naruto is fucking more romantic than this shit.

Or Naruto getting his ass touched by Kushina.

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 27, 2012)

Watching bitchfights in this thread was almost more fun than the chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> Watching bitchfights in this thread was almost more fun than the chapter.



There weren't enough, IMO. 

When a pairing gets too obvious the shitstorms die. Now we have to wait until we start getting hints about some other pairing for more fun.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2012)

I mean, Kishi still left it a fucking mystery for christ's sake.

Mind you, there was more NaruSaku moments that happened in the past few arcs. A prime example? Sakura hugging Naruto after the defeat of Pain.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd like to say here I actually like NaruHina.

What I don't like is how Kishi has intwined Neji's death into it. I don't want a NaruHina relationship which is started from Neji's dying words. There's just so many problems that could cause to a relationship.

I'd rather Naruto came to like Hinata because he recognised her himself, rather than had her pointed out to him.

I'm not sure if I wrote that all coherently.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2012)

lol it's funny when people actually think i'm serious.

My name is TittyNipple, I stopped being serious a year ago.


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I mean, Kishi still left it a fucking mystery for christ's sake.
> 
> Mind you, there was more NaruSaku moments that happened in the past few arcs. A prime example? Sakura hugging Naruto after the defeat of Pain.



Because Sakura is in love with him right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2012)

^ didn't read what I wrote above now did ya?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> And if someone still thinks NaruSaku is happening, they're like those people who are still writing essays about how Harry and Hermione are having a secret but very canon extra-marital affair.



I read a fic about this once. It was the most marvellous thing I have ever read. The opening chapter was Ron and Hermione naked but wrapped around silk red sheets (LOL WHY DIDN'T THEY SPELL THEMSELVES SOME CLOTHES LOL), watching their house burn and the magic fire squad putting it down. Supposedly, they were frolicking in the bedroom with lit candles and chocolate (smudges all over the sheets) and somehow this fire was symbolic of their carnal desire for one another and how it's destroying of lives and souls. Then Harry and Hermione had an utopic, transcending affair after she divorced Ron (it's later revealed he was a wife beater and had two (!) mistresses on the side).


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Lol at people who think NaruHina is happening. I don't think people realize that she's *supporting* him as a friend. Did she say "I LOVE YOU OMFG" again? Or did Naruto say "I love you Hinata?" Nah. Naruto realized that Hinata is just trying to support him, or that's how he sees it. Hinata is the only relative of Neji's who can ease the pain of Neji's death for Naruto.
> 
> ;3



Wow dude...I'm gonna have to be blunt with you.

1. I'm a very cynical pairing fan...rooting for the team but hating a large percentage of the players on my team by reason of their sheer retardation and RL romantic inadequacies thus fictional compensation.  However, the writing's on the wall in this one with me as a cynic which can conveniently blend into realism.  There has been no real development since that hug when he saved the village.  I saw an episode of Law and Order SVU where Benson helped Stabler's quasi-separated wife through delivery in a car wreck and a grateful Stabler hugged Benson tightly.

OMG HIDDEN FEELINGS?!?

No.  Stop reading in between the lines.  He's making it painfully clear that if it was just about consolation, they wouldn't be holding hands.

2. With your NS argument, quantity does not fucking equal quality.  I think the way the writer is going, inconsistencies aside, it's not looking good for you.  They're holding hands for fuck's sake and Neji pretty much made it clear as day.

3. You're clearly frustrated.  Go get your significant other and bump uglies and if you can't do that then ffs go watch porn...REAL LIFE PORN not hentai bullshit.


----------



## takL (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The chapter's official release isn't today. It will be this weekend.



Na. actually its official release date is 4/jan 2013.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I read a fic about this once. It was the most marvellous thing I have ever read. The opening chapter was Ron and Hermione naked but wrapped around silk red sheets (LOL WHY DIDN'T THEY SPELL THEMSELVES SOME CLOTHES LOL), watching their house burn and the magic fire squad putting it down. Supposedly, they were frolicking in the bedroom with lit candles and chocolate (smudges all over the sheets) and somehow this fire was symbolic of their carnal desire for one another and how it's destroying of lives and souls. Then Harry and Hermione had an utopic, transcending affair after she divorced Ron (it's later revealed he was a wife beater and had two (!) mistresses on the side).



Holy shit what did I just read.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Holy shit what did I just read.



A "writer" who has a snowball's chance in Hell of getting any meaningful romantic relationship in real life.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 27, 2012)

lol tittynipple won't believe it until he sees insertion


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

The wonders of fanfiction


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto didn't return the NS hug, Sakura doesn't love him so it was a friendly one out of worry. Here we have Hinata in love and Naruto taking her hand in his. Looks more romantic than a NS friendzone hug


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> The wonders of fanfiction



Remember the psychosis that was Zutara and the Harry Potter fandom?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Remember the psychosis that was Zutara and the Harry Potter fandom?



lol Zutara. Though I never fully read the Harry Potter books, nor do I know of either of the two fandoms 

I've heard that both were worse than what goes on around here


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Both were absolutely worse.  People actually sent death threats to Rowling since their pathetic and delayed in suicide lives were ruined by her own intentions as the writer and creator.  The same could be applied to the Zutara folks but on a lesser scale.


----------



## Bumi (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Remember the psychosis that was Zutara and the Harry Potter fandom?



Oh, Zutara... Good times. Glad I didn't get involved in any of that.

I feel like Zutara was actually more popular than Kataang, though. At least, it was at the forum I frequented at the time. I remember the explosions that happened just before the 'Crossroads of Destiny' aired. Zutara thought they had it in the bag, heheh. :ho

Comparatively, this is like a light shitsprinkle to that shitstorm.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 27, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> *He might hold her hand, it was foreshadowed if I remember correctly.And since we're coming closer to end, Kishi might finish this sub-storyline too*
> 
> But really now, we're in the middle of war and Neji just died. Too many important things going on.



I'm awesome.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> lol Zutara. Though I never fully read the Harry Potter books, nor do I know of either of the two fandoms
> 
> I've heard that both were worse than what goes on around here



HP was at once worse and better.

I was in the HP fandom since the late 90s, and kind of drifted out of it by the time book 4 came out and the pairing shit got real (before that it was pretty much just one author who caused drama), though I still lurked a lot. For the first three books there wasn't enough canon "pairing interaction" to go on so it was pretty laid back. But book 4 caused a shitstorm that just never died down, and it got more and more hilarious as time went on. 

Because there was so much time between books, people were able to come up with 400-page fanfics justifying their pairing even though JKR pretty much set everything up halfway into the series and left it at that. 

With manga/anime fandoms, chapters come out every week so the fandoms tend to be in constant fluctuation. Book fandoms stagnate. With Naruto here, every single week brings something new that people will take as pairing scraps, whether it is or isn't, and frantically try to make it work before the next week comes around and ruins everything they worked on.

The fact that this chapter came out before a long break could potentially bring up some lulzy essays. Then again, I think most people who ship Naruto or Hinata with other characters know that the rest of us are out of school for the month and are like hyenas circling their posts, seeking entertainment.

Don't deny it guys. We all know that's why 75% of us are here.


----------



## Bumi (Dec 27, 2012)

^ lol Cassandra Claire

I've been a fan of HP since the late 90's, too, but I didn't get involved in fandom until just before book 7 came out. By then Ron/Hermione was pretty much set in stone. I've only ever heard legends of the infamous 'Harmony' ship.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Ron x Hermione was so obvious. Someone insults Hermione, she doesn't care. Ron insults Hermione, she cries a river in the troll bathroom. To say nothing on her throwing herself at him and apologising because of Scabbers being lunch for her cat. Hermione was already on Ron land in book three. Ron IDK, but he got thrown into it after the Yule Brawl. After that, I don't know why people even pretended the two of them wouldn't happen.

Harry x Ginny ran on nothing at all until book 6.

Although I agree the resolution for both was terrible.

Harry x Hermione was filled with theories, which would make sense if you were reading those alone. Once you equated Hermione's behaviour around Ron, you know the HH was not very in touch with the whole thing.



Moon~ said:


> I'm awesome.



I was too bold when I predicted Hinata would piss on her territory Naruto's hand.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 27, 2012)

look at sakura's stupid face in the bottom left panel, as she realizes hinata has been caressing naruto's face for a whole canon episode already 

LikeNaruto


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> A "writer" who has a snowball's chance in Hell of getting any meaningful romantic relationship in real life.



But at least she leads a sexually fulfilling life on narutoforums where I induce orgasm by mere word.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 27, 2012)

With Zutara, it came off as the "sexy" pairing - KatAang was "cute." I think that was the split for fans, and the rest of the justification came later regardless of the canon plot. HP is my childhood, and for the first few books nobody cared who would be with who. Bleach pairing fans can come off as blatantly insane sometimes. Kingdom Hearts, too. 

This Naru-stuff gets to stew for two weeks and through the New Year. Oh boy.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 27, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> look at sakura's stupid face in the bottom left panel, as she realizes hinata has been caressing naruto's face for a whole canon episode already
> 
> LikeNaruto



She's like wtf is happening? I was in a background for a while 
Sees Hinata slapping Naruto and a dead Neji, quite a shoker!


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> But at least she leads a sexually fulfilling life on narutoforums where I induce orgasm by mere word.



Not enough s in this entire forum...



Psallo a Cappella said:


> With Zutara, it came off as the "sexy" pairing - KatAang was "cute." I think that was the split for fans, and the rest of the justification came later regardless of the canon plot. HP is my childhood, and for the first few books nobody cared who would be with who. Bleach pairing fans can come off as blatantly insane sometimes. Kingdom Hearts, too.
> 
> This Naru-stuff gets to stew for two weeks and through the New Year. Oh boy.



If that's what "sexy" produced...give me sane any day of the week.


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn, this thread moves fast. 

Pairings are serious business, apparently.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Making fun of them too.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 27, 2012)

InoxGamabunta is the best shipping.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Bumi said:


> ^ lol Cassandra Claire
> 
> I've been a fan of HP since the late 90's, too, but I didn't get involved in fandom until just before book 7 came out. By then Ron/Hermione was pretty much set in stone. I've only ever heard legends of the infamous 'Harmony' ship.




*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



I remember how I was one of those people who caught her plagiarizing. Diagon Alley was the NF at the time. Oh what a shitstorm that thread was. 






ch1p said:


> Ron x Hermione was so obvious. Someone insults Hermione, she doesn't care. Ron insults Hermione, she cries a river in the troll bathroom. To say nothing on her throwing herself at him and apologising because of Scabbers being lunch for her cat. Hermione was already on Ron land in book three. Ron IDK, but he got thrown into it after the Yule Brawl. After that, I don't know why people even pretended the two of them wouldn't happen.
> 
> Harry x Ginny ran on nothing at all until book 6.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



Yep. Though Hermione did freak out a lot whenever Draco opened his mouth too, which made things a little fun. Ron finalized things in book 4 though. Harry x Ginny was a very obvious side ship though, as it was a way to make Harry related to Ron and Hermione so they'd all be bff forever without having too many extra spouses all over the place.

I never liked Ron, so HxR annoyed me but I never had a real problem with it. HxG was shit because Ginny was a terribly written character and Harry's interest in her was very half-assed. I never shipped either of them with anyone though so it made no difference in the end.

The Harry/Hermione friendship was fantastic (and handled surprisingly well in the movies as well). I would have been mad if HH ended up being canon simply because it would have ruined one of the few decently written male/female friendships in YA fiction.




I sometimes equate NaruHina with HarryxGinny, but at least Hinata did shit for Naruto.


----------



## Rose (Dec 27, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I read a fic about this once. It was the most marvellous thing I have ever read. The opening chapter was Ron and Hermione naked but wrapped around silk red sheets (LOL WHY DIDN'T THEY SPELL THEMSELVES SOME CLOTHES LOL), watching their house burn and the magic fire squad putting it down. Supposedly, they were frolicking in the bedroom with lit candles and chocolate (smudges all over the sheets) and somehow this fire was symbolic of their carnal desire for one another and how it's destroying of lives and souls. Then Harry and Hermione had an utopic, transcending affair after she divorced Ron (it's later revealed he was a wife beater and had two (!) mistresses on the side).


----------



## CA182 (Dec 27, 2012)

...This is pretty much obvious but if NaruHina occurs and they have children. 

One of their sons will be called Neji.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 27, 2012)

And another named Jiraiya


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

ChickenPotPie said:


> InoxGamabunta is the best shipping.



I disagree.

Dio x Himself made for the best canon lub.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 27, 2012)

Even though I think NH is trash this chapter does more or less make their chances a lot higher. It just depends on what Kishi does next. He could kill her off next chapter (for good this time) or Naruto rejects her for Sakura in the end. At this point it doesn't really matter. If it happens then it happens. The only pairing that I hate more than anything and I hope never come to be is SS. Sasuke could end up with Naruto, Karin, or in a body bag for all I care so long that piece of shit of a pairing never happens. NH, NS, the other NS, and SK are more tolerable in comparison.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 27, 2012)

I wonder if naruto and hinata get to have kids , they will get byakugan and strong life force and huge chakra from both ? or one gets hinata powers and the other gets naruto powers ?


----------



## calimike (Dec 27, 2012)

It's time for them get marry after war is over


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd put my money on it happening now, Lelouch. Not sure if there's any other way to justify having Sakura like the dude so long. Hinata took a stand and got what she wanted. Moreover, Sakura saw it happen. That panel people are laughing at where she's standing there with her mouth open might be sending a message.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I'd put my money on it happening now, Lelouch. Not sure if there's any other way to justify having Sakura like the dude so long. Hinata took a stand and got what she wanted. Moreover, Sakura saw it happen. That panel people are laughing at where she's standing there with her mouth open might be sending a message.



Raiden this sounds like a VM from our convo.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it's going to be one death per clan family.

Nara - Shikaku
Yamanaka - Inoichi
Hyuga - Neji
Aburame, Akimichi, Inuzuka, and others are soon to follow.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 27, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I'd put my money on it happening now, Lelouch. Not sure if there's any other way to justify having Sakura like the dude so long. Hinata took a stand and got what she wanted. Moreover, Sakura saw it happen. That panel people are laughing at where she's standing there with her mouth open might be sending a message.


Well I won't rule it out even though I hate it with a passion, but Karin does stand a good chance if he was to end up with anyone. Sasuke spent the most time with Karin and from a writing perspective she would be the better choice (not that Kishi is a good writer to begin with). Although, both Sakura and Karin shouldn't want nothing to with a scumbag that tried to kill them on multiple occasions in Sakura case.

Besides Kishi could always pair her up with Lee. He does have a crush on her assuming NS or SS aren't end game. So she wouldn't be completely screwed.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 27, 2012)

This thread wouldn't be as nearly calm if it were SS happening atm. 


But for the most part the lack of debate is because NaruHina is as obvious as it could get besides an epilogue with babies. Likely those who preferred a rival ship aren't in the mood for arguing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't get how SasuKarin is suddenly so popular after this chapter.

Nothing changed. Is this just desperation? People always talked about how SasuKarin was a dead ship until this chapter, and now suddenly, when people can't ignore the possibility of SasuSaku any longer, SasuKarin pops up again. 

Karin lusted after Sasuke for years and snapped out of it when he nearly killed her and laughed about it. She said she was over him and very obviously is. Meanwhile despite everything, Sakura has still been depicted as being in love with Sasuke. Meanwhile, Sasuke has shown zero interest in anyone for hundreds of chapters now.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Likely those who preferred a rival ship aren't in the mood for arguing.



I'm always in the mood to argue; Naruto and Hinata isn't happening.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 27, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> I'm always in the mood to argue; Naruto and Hinata isn't happening.



You're right. It already has.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't get how SasuKarin is suddenly so popular after this chapter.
> 
> Nothing changed. Is this just desperation? People always talked about how SasuKarin was a dead ship until this chapter, and now suddenly, when people can't ignore the possibility of SasuSaku any longer, SasuKarin pops up again.
> 
> Karin lusted after Sasuke for years and snapped out of it when he nearly killed her and laughed about it. She said she was over him and very obviously is. Meanwhile despite everything, Sakura has still been depicted as being in love with Sasuke. Meanwhile, Sasuke has shown zero interest in anyone for hundreds of chapters now.



I would go with the Sakura haters can't stand the idea of her getting any sort of relationship. So with Naruto now out of the running people will move onto hating the next likely Sakura relationship. 

Which is SasuSaku.

At least that's my take on it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I would go with the Sakura haters can't stand the idea of her getting any sort of relationship. So with Naruto now out of the running people will move onto hating the next likely Sakura relationship.
> 
> Which is SasuSaku.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.



Naw SS has always been the pairing that gets the most passionate hate. It not only gets the people who ship them with others, but it gets the people who hate one of or both Sasuke and Sakura, and there are a lot of those people.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I would go with the Sakura haters can't stand the idea of her getting any sort of relationship. So with Naruto now out of the running people will move onto hating the next likely Sakura relationship.
> 
> Which is SasuSaku.
> 
> At least that's my take on it.



Nah. Some of them were shipping NarSak before and others hate Sasuke more than anything. It's the same as always, a division ofthe holy trinity of hate.



Lovely said:


> You're right. It already has.



Best one liner of the whole KL this week.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Likely those who preferred a rival ship aren't in the mood for arguing.



Because we know what always comes from these "NH Wins" threads that you guys keep making everytime Hinata makes a manga appearance.  

What needed to be said, has been said.   And we are just tossing popcorn in our mouths, waiting to see if NH actually happens or it falls flat on it's face.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 27, 2012)

Tossing popcorn in your mouth...

I just... I can't.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely said:


> This thread wouldn't be as nearly calm if it were SS happening atm.



You are right about this. 

Too many people hate them singularly and together to refrain from unleashing spleens when it happens.

Which I will enjoy, but hey. I'll likely be ten years older by the time that happens.


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 27, 2012)

Past week people wondered if Naruto would comfort Hinata over Neji's death, at the end it turned out to be the other way around, as the slaughter that among many, took Neji's life, was intended to bring Naruto into a mental breakdown, but Hinata stood strong and gave him the needed wake up call so he wouldn't give in to Obito's torture.

Looking forward to the next chapter, I'm sure it will be worth the 3-week wait



wie said:


> Anyone think we'll get a 10 year time skip at the very end of the manga? Something 100 % confirmed, like Ed/Winry from FMA aka. 'married and with kids' levels of canon?
> 
> Because even though things are looking good for the NaruHina ship, people are still not going to admit it until something like that happens (hell, I don't even think a kiss would be enough).



If you add Naruto passing the Hokage mantle to Konohamaru before retiring with his family, I'm in for that kind of ending.

If the demise of Harmony is enough of an indicator of what could happen, the "what epilogue?" excuse would be used once again to deny the unfavorable result.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely said:


> You're right. It already has.



By the way, will you let me into your fan club? Solaris-chan said I'd have to ask the big cheese for permission. Please, give me a chance to seduce you.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw SS has always been the pairing that gets the most passionate hate. It not only gets the people who ship them with others, but it gets the people who hate one of or both Sasuke and Sakura, and there are a lot of those people.


If you are into seeing women getting abused in real life by pieces of shit then I can see how anyone would be a fan of that pairing. That's pretty much what SS is. It doesn't even help the fact that Sasuke couldn't give a rat's ass about Sakura. He tried to kill her three times in part 2 with no hesitation. Fortunately, Yamato, Kakashi, and Naruto saved her ass each time. Like I said neither Karin or Sakura should even want Sasuke after he tried to kill them.


----------



## Fay (Dec 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't get how SasuKarin is suddenly so popular after this chapter.
> 
> Nothing changed. Is this just desperation? People always talked about how SasuKarin was a dead ship until this chapter, and now suddenly, when people can't ignore the possibility of SasuSaku any longer, SasuKarin pops up again.
> 
> Karin lusted after Sasuke for years and snapped out of it when he nearly killed her and laughed about it. She said she was over him and very obviously is. Meanwhile despite everything, Sakura has still been depicted as being in love with Sasuke. Meanwhile, Sasuke has shown zero interest in anyone for hundreds of chapters now.


Ahhhh the moment I've been waiting for, will it really be coming? To see Sasuke with a FEMALE - and _No_ please no Naruko or nurse Itachi plx .

Of all the characters Sasuke is the most stubborn and don't forget he IS the complete opposite of Naruto and he doesn't seem to care much for romance. Kishi takes into consideration of how his characters would react, how many times hasn't he said in interviews "well I'm not sure Sasuke would do this, or do that". So really, how would a non-avenger Sauce react to some lovin' ?

I think Kishi wrote himself into a corner with Sasuke romance and if he decides that he does want to write that for Sauce, I am very very curious as to how he would do it. I need to send Kishi some shoujo mangas for inspiration!


----------



## Turrin (Dec 27, 2012)

Basically it's NaruHina +X amount of points in likelihood, but I don't think this 100% confirms anything. Let's not forget the Yamato/Sakura scene which baited NaruSaku to nearly equal extent as this. So if ether pairings happened there would be a very compelling NaruSaku or NaruHina scene that had no other purpose than baiting a fandom. 

No pairing is dead until Naruto declares who he likes. Holding someones hand to channel Kyuubi chakra doesn't confirm romantic feelings. Though why Naruto would pick Sakura at this point IDK, but the same to an even more extreme extent can be said about Sakura picking Sasuke.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh hey there NaruHina. You are Makorra levels of cool.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm curious to see how Hinata will respond to seeing Naruto putting his maximum bijuu-cloak mode to use, not to mention full-on bijuu mode. I wouldn't expect infatuation levels to drop, to put it simply.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

I miss ShikaTema...only pairing that actually made sense.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> I miss ShikaTema...*only pairing that actually made sense*.



oh....


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 27, 2012)

I want Yaoi!!


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> oh....



Don't you speak heresy to me, boi. 

That actually had some promise before Kishi decided to show his unrequited love for the Nara.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mael said:


> Don't you speak heresy to me, boi.
> 
> That actually had some promise before Kishi decided to show his unrequited love for the Nara.



I'm a girl tho. 
Kishi said no romance for Nara, but who knows?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Oh hey there NaruHina. You are Makorra levels of cool.


i already answered all you  questions about the chapter few pages ago, refer to them.
Again, don't use the bad writing card when only its convenient for you.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i already answered all you  questions about the chapter few pages ago, refer to them.
> Again, don't use the bad writing card when only its convenient for you.



I don't. All of Naruto part 2 has been bad writing. Completely all of it. You just keep living in your grand delusion though that I just pick and choose what I consider bad writing when it suits me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I don't. All of Naruto part 2 has been bad writing. Completely all of it. You just keep living in your grand delusion though that I just pick and choose what I consider bad writing when it suits me.


So we went from a bad written chapter to the whole  part 2 of the manga,which i totally disagree , part 2 had some awesome character development , nice fights and a lot of progress . Its true that Kishi sometimes went sloppy and wrote somethings which in my opinion are bad ( aka Neji's death).
Well, i guess when you ( i mean your fandom )  where using the amazing Sakura hug  after the pain fight was brilliant writing il take it that you consider that as bad as well .Fair enough, everyone is entitles to their own opinion.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So we went from a bad written chapter to the whole  part 2 of the manga,which i totally disagree , part 2 had some awesome character development , nice fights and a lot of progress . Its true that Kishi sometimes went sloppy and wrote somethings which in my opinion are bad ( aka Neji's death).
> Well, i guess when you ( i mean your fandom )  where using the amazing Sakura hug  after the pain fight was brilliant writing il take it that you consider that as bad as well .Fair enough, everyone is entitles to their own opinion.



Yeah let me know when Naruto gets to One Piece levels of good writing. Oh wait that's literally impossible.


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Oh hey there NaruHina. You are *Makorra* levels of cool.



Don't bring up that shit pairing here.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Yeah let me know when Naruto gets to One Piece levels of good writing. Oh wait that's literally impossible.


Ok, saying that one Piece is a good written manga pretty much throws everything out of the window , One Piece after Arabasta arc went downhill to nothing , in my opinion ofc.
Seriously, but id suggest your read other mangas that are actually good and not limit yourself to the One Piece level.
Also, you didn't answer me  about what i wrote for the part 2 , i guess i was right


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

Makorra 

Can't even 



Tyrannos said:


> Because we know what always comes from these "NH Wins" threads that you guys keep making everytime Hinata makes a manga appearance.



Except this thread wasn't made _just_ because Hinata had an appearence 

It was definitely a-lot more than just that this time


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 27, 2012)

If you don't want me to bring up that shit pairing in here then NaruHina shouldn't of been as bad as it. XD



LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok, saying that one Piece is a good written manga pretty much throws everything out of the window , One Piece after Arabasta arc went downhill to nothing , in my opinion ofc.
> Seriously, but id suggest your read other mangas that are actually good and not limit yourself to the One Piece level.
> Also, you didn't answer me  about what i wrote for the part 2 , i guess i was right



Eines Lobby, Whitebeard War... Are you seriously saying One Piece went downhill after Arabasta? Heck if anything the manga got BETTER after Arabasta. Not to mention we're going by shounen manga right? Well then Shaman King, Yu Yu Hakusho... Heck it wasn't in Shounen Jump but I'll bring up Konjiki no Gash Bell as even that has better writing than Naruto. Rurouni Kenshin too.

Oh by the by I never praised the Sakura hug or anything she did, but your opinion is shit anyways since you think Neji's death was more impactful than fucking Whitebeards.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> If you don't want me to bring up that shit pairing in here then NaruHina shouldn't of been as bad as it. XD


Because you don't like it doesn't become bad, just deal with it and move on.




> Eines Lobby, Whitebeard War... Are you seriously saying One Piece went downhill after Arabasta? Heck if anything the manga got BETTER after Arabasta. Not to mention we're going by shounen manga right? Well then Shaman King, Yu Yu Hakusho... Heck it wasn't in Shounen Jump but I'll bring up Konjiki no Gash Bell as even that has better writing than Naruto. Rurouni Kenshin too.


According to the most One Piece readers , Arabasta arc is considered one of the best arcs, so yeah, i know what im saying.

Wow, FMA, GTO, Slam Dunk,Rurouni kenshin ,Samurai Deeper kyo ,Hunter x Hunter ,Psyren,D gray Man ... etc etc etc.
Take your pick, there are plenty better than both One Piece and Naruto combined  but thats far beyond the point.
The point is you  just call " bad writing " on this without showing any valid point.



> Oh by the by I never praised the Sakura hug or anything she did, but  your opinion is shit anyways since you think Neji's death was more  impactful than fucking Whitebeards.]


ohh god, calm down there boy, i was one of the first calling Neji's death being crappy, your reading compression is bellow 0


----------



## hzleys87 (Dec 28, 2012)

I liked it. I thought it was a wonderfully decent moment for the two- and it showcased the chemistry they have when paired together.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 28, 2012)

Lets see how long Hinata will last holding Naruto's attention, once Sasuke arrives at the battlefield


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Lets see how long Hinata will last holding Naruto's attention, once Sasuke arrives at the battlefield


Your argument is too weak, it lacks heterosexualism


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Lets see how long Hinata will last holding Naruto's attention, once Sasuke arrives at the battlefield



That's just not fair


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2012)

hope this ends the parring wars and for get about it. one thing i liked about dragoon ball was how toriyama got rid of the parring bs by having goku marry chichi all of a sudden. so it would be done for. now that is how to do romance imo.


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 28, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Because you don't like it doesn't become bad, just deal with it and move on.[/spoiler]
> 
> Oh yes. Forgive me for insulting your Mary Sue of a waifu with the huge titties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2012)

Good ol' Amatsu. Never change man, never change.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 28, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Your argument is too weak, it lacks heterosexualism


because Naruto is well known for the dominance of heterosexualism ....


----------



## JackFrost (Dec 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Yeah let me know when Naruto gets to One Piece levels of good writing. Oh wait that's literally impossible.



...because one piece sucks? 

I could never get into it. It was way to childish and the story line was way too dumb.


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2012)

Nachal said:


> ...because one piece sucks?
> 
> I could never get into it. It was way to childish and the story line was way too dumb.



That, and it will never end. I'm fine with a long story as long as the length is warranted - not so with OP.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Oh yes. Forgive me for insulting your Mary Sue of a waifu with the huge titties.


First , you do not provide any argument in order to support  your so calling " facts" then you resort to insulting..really, think again who is living in denial here.





> Which ones? Most One Piece fans I know will say that Eines Lobby or the Whitebeard War are easily the best points of the series.


The ones that apparently that read One Piece like you...




> I thought we were just talking about shounen fighting mangas. FMA doesn't really count in there and neither does Slam Dunk but I will agree that those are both better than Naruto. Hunter x Hunter too when it's actually running and not on long hiatuses. Even if there are tons of series better written that One Piece that's still not the point. Of the main three so to speak One Piece is still written leagues better than Naruto or Bleach, but I'm not here to get into a fandom war I'm just stating fact.


Both FMA and Slam Dunk are Shounen manga, it doesn't matter if its sports/fighting/fishing.
The fact is rather your opinion, since both mangas share a lot of nonsense in their own perspective.



> Honestly you just come off as a rabid NaruHina freak to me. Cause you see my argument isn't related to pairings which you've been assuming is the case. I'm not some angry NaruSaku tard or anything. I don't say the writings good when NaruSaku has supposed hints. Still you persist with this argument and that's why I largely ignore it because I've thought the manga was shit for a long time not just when my pairing didn't happen or whatever bullshit you wish to accuse me of.


Now thats a funny one, you come in insult the mangaka, you call the chapter bad writing , then you insult someone that is trying to explain to you and or talk with you,and, im the freak in here ?
You have no argument, i asked you to provide them and all you did bable about bad writing and Makorra  ( no clue the fuck is this)  and shit.I did not accuse you personally , if you did read what i wrote i just brought up a NS development in part 2 and asked you if it was bad writing as well,and you,didn't reply.  




> So if anything you're the one that needs to learn to read. Of course though it's my assumption and opinion which may or may not be fact that NaruHina shippers have the reading comprehension of a kindergartner. At least those seem to be the type I run into.


This is hilarious, the one that cannot understand and read properly because , either you're raging or for whatever reasons you got, is  insulting a whole fandom and a lots of people for no particular reason.

If you cannot discuss properly about something you're reading ( or suppose to) and all you do is to bring retarded insults then gtfo and take the shitty Makorra  with you.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i was waiting for the kiss





DeKat said:


> The better girl won simply for being there while all the other girls were pining after the Sauce. Well done, Hinata!
> 
> 
> But, in Kishi canon law, romance=death.



that's one of the reasons why i was always a NaruHina fan, she was the only one to have ALWAYS believe in him



Wraith_Madara said:


> I'll keep this short.
> 
> - Hinata is a kick-ass character. Along with Temari, Ino, Mei and Tsunade. I hope she lives.
> - Wouldn't mind NH happening. Actually, I'd prefer it, along with ShikaTemari.
> - I hope Obito, in all his "despair mode" isn't gonna press his point even further. Cause Hinata just painted a big red "KILL FOR DESPAIR" target on herself.



that's one of the issues i had with this chapter. of all the times, right in front of the enemy trying to make a point by killing important people in the hero's life? really?



wie said:


> Anyone think we'll get a 10 year time skip at the very end of the manga? Something 100 % confirmed, like Ed/Winry from FMA aka. 'married and with kids' levels of canon?
> 
> Because even though things are looking good for the NaruHina ship, people are still not going to admit it until something like that happens (hell, I don't even think a kiss would be enough).



i dunno if i want to see that or not. very rarely do these timeskip endings feel right. i always found the ending of HP more like a fanfic ending, FMA's was just ok (this coming from a EdWin and Royai fan), and do NOT get me started on the ending of Digimon Adventure 02



Fay said:


> The same goes for me.
> 
> 
> IMO NarxHin isn't canon yet, but more like on the road to becoming official.
> ...



thanks for listing some of the NaruHina hints, and i've always seen the eye focus to be similar to Minato's focus on Kushina's hair


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Oh hey there NaruHina. You are Makorra levels of cool.



This deserves neg and I hate negging. 

Asami and Mako were dating, same ugliness doesn't apply for NH.


----------



## RatchetNinja (Dec 28, 2012)

the only tru pairing is tenten x sasuke


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 28, 2012)

RatchetNinja said:


> the only tru pairing is tenten x sasuke


if by tenten you mean Juubi


----------



## RatchetNinja (Dec 28, 2012)

no tenten the strongest kunoichi of all time


----------



## Sora (Dec 28, 2012)

all the butthurt people who says NaruHina is poorly written are correct but guess what Kishi is a horrible writer he even admits he sucks writing romance even if he gave NaruSaku all this fanservice it would still be horribly written.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

Honestly, putting some effort into one pairing alone in the endgame rather than more love triangle lulz is probably the best desision Kishi's made regarding his romance.

This way, there's no drama or unneeded wangst.

Not like that Kage Summit Arc, lol

I just wonder what it was like to be a member back then


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 28, 2012)

RatchetNinja said:


> no tenten the strongest kunoichi of all time



the only thing shes good at is being bad


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 28, 2012)

Goodbye NaruSaku. Sakura's face said it all... where the hell was she when Naruto was about give in? Kishi def forgot who the main heroine was supposed to be.

Anyway, congrats to the NaruHina fans.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay! pairing talk everywhere, how I wish today was february..


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> *This thread wouldn't be as nearly calm if it were SS happening atm.
> *
> 
> But for the most part the lack of debate is because NaruHina is as obvious as it could get besides an epilogue with babies. Likely those who preferred a rival ship aren't in the mood for arguing.



Of course it wouldn't be.I would be one of them who wouldn't be calm


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Makes me wonder if Kish purposely delayed the new chapter by 3 weeks so he could watch the teeming masses go at it.  It's a sorta cruel manner of observation opposite of let's say the Avatar creators who were just brutally honest and bore the brunt of sparks flying.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder what Sasuke will think when he finds out Naruto's got a girlfriend


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I wonder what Sasuke will think when he finds out Naruto's got a girlfriend



Sulk about it and do a lame impersonation of a crazy person.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 28, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I wonder what Sasuke will think when he finds out Naruto's got a girlfriend



Doesn't Sasuke have Suigetsu already?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I wonder what Sasuke will think when he finds out Naruto's got a girlfriend



He will think 'oh well'with Madaras expression on his face.


Seriously,Sasuke would not give a shit.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

His look would be more in line with my avatar.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 28, 2012)

finally naruto give up..........sakura won.....congraz


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Mael said:


> His look would be more in line with my avatar.



I doubt this


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Villain said:


> I doubt this



You underestimate Uchiha derp.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Mael said:


> You underestimate Uchiha derp.



You overestimate Uchiha derp.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Villain said:


> You overestimate Uchiha derp.



Yes, yes, you're an obvious fan.  I highly recommend you find another character with some substance to hold on to, like Dio Brando or something.

Sasuke has not been very well written as of late and comes off with more mood swings than Vincent van Gogh.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

Villain said:


> You overestimate Uchiha derp.





Blame the Kage Summit


----------



## Annabella (Dec 28, 2012)

^ that face 

I think he'll be mildly surprised. His dobe is growing up, he's got 'manly' hands


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Seph.  I can tell you're easily mad.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 28, 2012)

The only problem I have with NaruHina is I'm wondering how Kishi is going to resolve Naruto's feelings for Sakura. Because if he just brushes it off as a stupid shallow immature crush, that would basically mean that Obito's love for Rin is also shallow immature crush(as they are parallels), but I'm not sure Kishi portrayed it as such. I think he wanted to show Obito being really deeply inlove with Rin(he came off more as obsessed, but still). So for Naruto's crush on Sakura just to be short-lasting affection would be kinda against story structure and all this parallelism that author loves so much. So I'm not that sold on NaruHina yet, even though it's multiple times better than NS, and NS happening after all this would be just cruel in my opinion.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

> as they are parallels





I was hoping we'd all be over this.  Parallels are shoddy arguments.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2012)

Exactly Rosi.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

IIRC he said she loved Sasuke but made no official concession.  Idgaf really since the writing's already down the tubes and pales in comparison to someone like Araki.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosi said:


> The only problem I have with NaruHina is I'm wondering how Kishi is going to resolve Naruto's feelings for Sakura. Because if he just brushes it off as a stupid shallow immature crush, that would basically mean that Obito's love for Rin is also shallow immature crush(as they are parallels), but I'm not sure Kishi portrayed it as such. I think he wanted to show Obito being really deeply inlove with Rin(he came off more as obsessed, but still). So for Naruto's crush on Sakura just to be short-lasting affection would be kinda against story structure and all this parallelism that author loves so much. So I'm not that sold on NaruHina yet, even though it's multiple times better than NS, and NS happening after all this would be just cruel in my opinion.



Obito wasn't as obsessed with Kakashi as Naruto is with Sasuke though.

In fact when we speak of obsessions then Sasuke is to Naruto what Rin was to Obito sans the romance part(maybe).

Obito also didn't have a "Hinata"(a girl beside Rin who was actually attracted to him). While Kishi made plenty of parallels in many 3 person groups like the Sannin or the Amegakure Orphans OR Minato's team they are not 100% copies as they differ in many aspects.

And yeah, neither NH nor NS is set in stone yet. Its not over till it is over. For all we know Sakura may hug Naruto again and make him blush. If Kishi feels rather trollish he may make Sakura think how much she loves Sasuke and how empty is her life without him...just after hugging Naruto


----------



## Fay (Dec 28, 2012)

Team Minato may mirror team 7, but in my opinion they are in no way carbon copies and the same goes for their feelings towards each other. To Obito Rin was his very whole world to the point of obsession and Kakashi was nothing but an obstacle in this little fantasy of his. To me, saying that Sakura is/has been Naruto's whole world and that Naruto sees Sasuke as nothing but an obstacle in his life is nothing more than a lie. 

Say Kishi decides he wants to play with the Rin business, and uses NaruSaku=ObiRin. Then isn't he using NaruHina to show that contrary to Obito, Naruto lets the past go and actually moves on...something that Obito failed to do? It's exactly this past what turned Obito into what he is after all.

Anyway it's interesting to see how we all can read the very same manga and still read, interpret and predict things completely differently...makes me somewhat agree with the people who claim that there's no such thing as "reality".


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

> makes me somewhat agree with the people who claim that there's no such thing as "reality".



But there is absurdity and there is absolutely such a thing as objective reality.  It's called the Word of God trope.

Look no further than the Avatar creators or some manga artists.  Their declarations set the reality.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

Their may be parallels, or simple similarities, but people must remember that each character is his and/or her own...


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosi said:


> The only problem I have with NaruHina is I'm wondering how Kishi is going to resolve Naruto's feelings for Sakura. Because if he just brushes it off as a stupid shallow immature crush, that would basically mean that Obito's love for Rin is also shallow immature crush(as they are parallels), but I'm not sure Kishi portrayed it as such. I think he wanted to show Obito being really deeply inlove with Rin(he came off more as obsessed, but still). So for Naruto's crush on Sakura just to be short-lasting affection would be kinda against story structure and all this parallelism that author loves so much. So I'm not that sold on NaruHina yet, even though it's multiple times better than NS, and NS happening after all this would be just cruel in my opinion.



This is exactly my thoughts. (tho, i think parallels are shallow arguments)
Naruto might friendzoned Hinata at the end :/
If NS is happening, I'd be a bit disappointed.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> ^ that face
> 
> I think he'll be mildly surprised. His dobe is growing up, he's got 'manly' hands



Manly ? Not really.Manly for a girl but not manly for a guy.Kisame has manly hands and A


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosi said:


> The only problem I have with NaruHina is I'm wondering how Kishi is going to resolve Naruto's feelings for Sakura. Because if he just brushes it off as a stupid shallow immature crush, that would basically mean that Obito's love for Rin is also shallow immature crush(as they are parallels), but I'm not sure Kishi portrayed it as such. I think he wanted to show Obito being really deeply inlove with Rin(he came off more as obsessed, but still). So for Naruto's crush on Sakura just to be short-lasting affection would be kinda against story structure and all this parallelism that author loves so much. So I'm not that sold on NaruHina yet, even though it's multiple times better than NS, and NS happening after all this would be just cruel in my opinion.



This is a tough call, as parallels can easily work how we want them to, and how we do not want them to just depending on how we choose to interpret it. Personally, I try not to put stock in them because they could easily be mimicking or mocking the present circumstances, and often it is not clear which the author is conveying. While I do agree that Obito's love came off as more obsessive and excessive, I try to take that in the context of his personality. No matter what "should" happen according to our interpretation, one or more of the fandoms loses. Someone gets friendzoned.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 28, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I wonder what Sasuke will think when he finds out Naruto's got a girlfriend



Sasuke: 
Naruto: I've moved on :33
Hinata:  



Rosi said:


> The only problem I have with NaruHina is I'm wondering how Kishi is going to resolve Naruto's feelings for Sakura. Because if he just brushes it off as a stupid shallow immature crush, that would basically mean that Obito's love for Rin is also shallow immature crush(as they are parallels), but I'm not sure Kishi portrayed it as such. I think he wanted to show Obito being really deeply inlove with Rin(he came off more as obsessed, but still). So for Naruto's crush on Sakura just to be short-lasting affection would be kinda against story structure and all this parallelism that author loves so much. So I'm not that sold on NaruHina yet, even though it's multiple times better than NS, and NS happening after all this would be just cruel in my opinion.



Not neccessarily. Naruto loves Sakura, but that isn't a big enough reason for them to be together. Remember Sakura doesn't love Naruto, she could love him in the sense that if you spend time with a person long enough you love them without even realizing it. But in actual romantic feelings, she doesn't. She went as far to lie to Naruto about her feeling at a point when he's made sacrifice after sacrifice for her. If she didn't love him then, the chances of her loving him in the future would be slim to nonexistant because if she did. Her feelings at best would be sympathetic and shed be settling because Naruto's constantly sacrificing for her, but she would only defend him verbally, but could at best only fake her feelings of love for him. 

Naruto on the other hand has realized through Neji's words and Hinata's actions that she is willing to die for him. Him disregarding his feelings for Sakura for Hinata makes sense. Its basically him moving on. Letting go of a past love for a new one, who actually shares the feelings that he does makes more sense than staying with someone whose actually had to lie about loving you.

Obito and Naruto are very similar yes, but also very different. But at the same time, Naruto's learned to look beyond his feelings for Sakura. And accept that somethings you could only wish for. Obito moreso obsessed over Rin (albeit it was still love). But Naruto is by far more mature when the approaches are concerned.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 28, 2012)

How does Naruto's crush on Sakura parallel Obito's on Rin?

The fact that they both involve a loser who likes a girl who likes a cool guy?

That's pushing it, guys.

Naruto has barely acknowledged Sakura's existence for a _long_ time now, nor has he cited her as his motivation for anything recently either. Kishi allowed Naruto's feelings for Sakura to fade into the background. It's not like he has to really explain anything there.


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2012)

Rosi said:


> The only problem I have with NaruHina is I'm wondering how Kishi is going to resolve Naruto's feelings for Sakura.



He has been since Tsunade healed Sasuke after the Chuunin Exams. 



> Because if he just brushes it off as a stupid shallow immature crush, that would basically mean that Obito's love for Rin is also shallow immature crush(as they are parallels), but I'm not sure Kishi portrayed it as such. I think he wanted to show Obito being really deeply inlove with Rin(he came off more as obsessed, but still).



Obito's love for Rin was a shallow immature crush, as far as we've seen. I mean, what did she do to warrant affection of this magnitude? Be nice to him? 

When Rin died, Obito refused to let go, and caused ALL this shit to go down. When Naruto saw Sakura wasn't interested in him romantically, he was hurt but he respected her wishes and started moving on - albeit slowly. This is where Naruto and Obito differ. 

But if Kishi feels that he needs to continue clarifying Naruto's feelings towards Sakura, let's just hope that if/when he does it will be blunt. No one wants to go through another Kage Arc Confession.


----------



## Haloman (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a big NaruSaku fan, but I have to admit, this chapter really makes it seem like the hopes for that are over.

Hinata is just too weak-willed for someone like Naruto. He really needs someone to keep him in line (like Sakura) so he isn't off doing stupid stuff all the time. Like Sexy no Jutsu in front of children. Sakura will belt him for that. Hinata will just blush and look away (cause she's into that?).

But no matter how bad I think the relationship choice is, it seems Kishi is moving in that direction.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 28, 2012)

Kek said:


> But if Kishi feels that he needs to continue clarifying Naruto's feelings towards Sakura, let's just hope that if/when he does it will be blunt. No one wants to go through another Kage Arc Confession.



There hasn't been anything to clarify for a long time, if ever.  



Haloman said:


> Hinata is just too weak-willed for someone like Naruto. He really needs someone to keep him in line (like Sakura) so he isn't off doing stupid stuff all the time. Like Sexy no Jutsu in front of children. Sakura will belt him for that. Hinata will just blush and look away (cause she's into that?).
> 
> But no matter how bad I think the relationship choice is, it seems Kishi is moving in that direction.



So weak-willed she gave him a well-placed slap when his resolve weakened? So weak-killed she faced down a stronger enemy to see his life spared? Way to downplay her development as well as make Naruto sound like a completely out-of-touch buffoon.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2012)

Parallels as argument suck, sorry.

If I dig hard I can turn every ship into NaruHina, even ObiRin.
You can interpret into the way you want easily.

I didn't notice this one, LOL.



Haloman said:


> I'm a big NaruSaku fan, but I have to admit, this chapter really makes it seem like the hopes for that are over.
> 
> *Hinata is just too weak-willed for someone like Naruto. He really needs someone to keep him in line (like Sakura) so he isn't off doing stupid stuff all the time. Like Sexy no Jutsu in front of children. Sakura will belt him for that. Hinata will just blush and look away (cause she's into that?).*
> 
> But no matter how bad I think the relationship choice is, it seems Kishi is moving in that direction.



HEELLOOO HAVE YOU READ CHAPTER 615?


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Haloman said:


> I'm a big NaruSaku fan, but I have to admit, this chapter really makes it seem like the hopes for that are over.
> 
> Hinata is just too weak-willed for someone like Naruto. He really needs someone to keep him in line (like Sakura) so he isn't off doing stupid stuff all the time. Like Sexy no Jutsu in front of children. Sakura will belt him for that. Hinata will just blush and look away (cause she's into that?).
> 
> But no matter how bad I think the relationship choice is, it seems Kishi is moving in that direction.



Where is a conveniently placed wall to ram one's head into?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 28, 2012)

I said many times that 'Kishi trolls' and 'Kishi is a bad writer' and 'Kishi will surprise buttsex' is not an argument to defend why NS wasn't on good territory or why NH was going to be dismissed. All pairings can use this argument, even crack. There's no point to using it. Now I see some posters coming out of the woodwork to say 'Kishi trolled' and 'Kishi is a bad writer' and 'Kishi suprised buttsex me' as to why NS got dismissed / NH is on good territory.


----------



## Drums (Dec 28, 2012)

Haloman said:


> I'm a big NaruSaku fan, but I have to admit, this chapter really makes it seem like the hopes for that are over.
> *
> Hinata is just too weak-willed for someone like Naruto. He really needs someone to keep him in line (like Sakura) so he isn't off doing stupid stuff all the time. Like Sexy no Jutsu in front of children. Sakura will belt him for that. Hinata will just blush and look away (cause she's into that?).
> *
> But no matter how bad I think the relationship choice is, it seems Kishi is moving in that direction.




No, they're both strong willed and weak willed at the same time but do you know what their difference is?
Sakura is strong willed when it comes to things that dont really matter and weak willed about important things, while Hinata is strong willed when it comes to important things and weak willed about not important things.

Example:
During the last chapter Sakura just stood there looking at Naruto slowly losing his resolve.(not to mention she's never protected him, either)
But
Sakura scolded Naruto for doing sexy no jutsu in front of kids. (she's amazing wife material, alright /sarcasm)

During part 1, Hinata couldnt find the courage to go up to Naruto and confess, let alone reprimand him for anything.
But
Hinata "scolded" him when he started to lose his will to fight against the Juubi. (and jumped in to protect him against Pain, while confessing at the same time)

Essentially, between the two, it's Hinata who has the real guts. And, based on the above and not only, she'd make a much better partner for Naruto than Sakura would.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2012)

This is as obvious as Tobito in 598 at this point.
Yeah 598.

NH's 597 was "Once the war is over, I'll hold your hand, walk with you" aka it is obvious foreshadowing but people can dismiss it easily. (Tobi is saying all those words just to mindfuck Kakashi.Also we don't know his MS )

This is now 598.(They have the same fucking eye, they don't want him to be Obito but it's just painfully obvious at this point)

Waiting for NH's 599 aka "I love you" from certain someone


----------



## Selva (Dec 28, 2012)

You know, I don't like it when people say Naruto needs someone strong to keep him in line or whatever. dafaq? Keep him in line? He's not a dog or some mentally retarded person.
This is very degrading to his character.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Narutos love Sakura is nothing compared next to Obitos obsession over Rin.Hell,even Narutos love for Sasuke is not a worthy opponent against Obitos love for Rin.


----------



## Mione (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with *Selva* using that type of argument as a "positive" for your ship is really in bad taste. I always hated it in regards to other ships in fandoms too. People aren't dogs on chains that need to be kept inline or are they little children that need to hold on to mommy's hand all the time. 

I believe with this lastest chapter Kishi has taken a giant step in regards to ending the pairing wars for Naruto's character. 

Can you honestly believe that Naruto would act the way he did in this chapter and say the words he did if the person next to him was Bee or Lee? 

No he wouldn't. 

NarutoxHinata isn't canon yet, but it is first in line towards that finish line.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 28, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> No, they're both strong willed and weak willed at the same time but do you know what their difference is?
> Sakura is strong willed when it comes to things that dont really matter and weak willed about important things, while Hinata is strong willed when it comes to important things and weak willed about not important things.
> 
> Example:
> ...



actually she did protect him at least twice before, both times during the Chuunin Exams. 1. when Orochimaru placed that seal on him and threw him, had Sakura not used a kunai to stop his fall he would have been killed. 2. When the Oto ninja attacked. Sakura was determined to protect both Naruto and Sasuke, even though she knew she didn't stand a chance. it extends to Lee as well after he was too injured to move. (i don't like when people say she never protected Naruto, it's just not true) 



Selva said:


> You know, I don't like it when people say Naruto needs someone strong to keep him in line or whatever. dafaq? Keep him in line? He's not a dog or some mentally retarded person.
> This is very degrading to his character.



honestly, i gotta agree with you on this, it's one of the reasons I'm a NaruHina shipper, even though i don't mind the NaruSaku pairing (sometimes Sakura hitting him is pushing it). with NaruHina it's mutual support. Naruto supported Hinata during her fight with Neji and when she was starting to doubt herself after he saved her in his BM. Hinata in turn supported him before his fight with Neji, his fight against Pein, and now.

when one is down the other gets them right back on their feet, this is why NaruHina is the better pairing. their equals in support, no one is "keeping the other in line"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 28, 2012)

Haloman said:


> I'm a big NaruSaku fan, but I have to admit, this chapter really makes it seem like the hopes for that are over.
> 
> *Hinata is just too weak-willed for someone like Naruto*. He really needs someone to keep him in line (like Sakura) so he isn't off doing stupid stuff all the time. Like Sexy no Jutsu in front of children. Sakura will belt him for that. Hinata will just blush and look away (cause she's into that?).
> 
> But no matter how bad I think the relationship choice is, it seems Kishi is moving in that direction.



I'm sorry but are you still stuck on pre-chuunin exams chapters?

I'm not even a big Hinata fan and even I know this statement is idiotic. Hinata has stood up against opponents she _knew_ could and would kill her many times, knowing she had no chance whatsoever, and that technically started way back in Part 1 against Neji. Even if you want to ignore that, she jumped between Pein and Naruto, and again between Obito and Naruto.

Both those times she knew she had a 0% chance of survival, but she did it anyway to defend someone else. Those are not the actions of the weak-willed.


----------



## Reddan (Dec 28, 2012)

Ever since I read Kishimoto's autobiographical stories many years ago, even before Hinata jumping into face Pain, it was obvious Naruto would end up with Hinata.

No matter how much an author tries, he is always going to have some part of his personality seep into the story. In Naruto just look at how many close brothers there are in the story ie Bee/Ay, Madara/Izuna, Hashirama/Tobirama, Itachi/Sasuke etc. Anyway Kishimoto's own stories about how hard it is to change, the good in being a proud failure etc strongly hinted that Naruto would end up with Hinata. At the same time he was constantly showing Sakura truly loved Sasuke.

Another thing which jumps out loud and clear is the LOVE a mother has her for child and how this will always be with the child.

In a short story he tells us how he fell into a heap of cow dung and was hurt and humiliated. His mother, dressed in very nice clothes, immediately rushes to comfort him. At the moment he spoke he came to a few realisations. One being a mother will always love her child and two that it would give the child strength. Expect Sasuke's last powerup to come from his mother.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Drums (Dec 28, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> actually she did protect him at least twice before, both times during the Chuunin Exams. 1. when Orochimaru placed that seal on him and threw him, had Sakura not used a kunai to stop his fall he would have been killed. 2. When the Oto ninja attacked. Sakura was determined to protect both Naruto and Sasuke, even though she knew she didn't stand a chance. it extends to Lee as well after he was too injured to move. (i don't like when people say she never protected Naruto, it's just not true)




Alright, I'll give you that but those examples still cant compare to what Hinata has done for Naruto. (only your 2nd example can compare, I guess but even so ever since part2 began, Sakura hasnt done something similar, if I remember right, whilst Hinata keeps proving herself).

On another note, I agree with Selva's post. I didnt post what I did because I think Naruto needs someone to "keep him in line" since I also think that's degrading for his character and for the ship in general. But I posted because I didnt agree with the notion that Hinata is weak willed( at least when it comes to where it really matters). She's showed several times that she's far from it.

Plus, Hinata is less about "keeping Naruto in line" and more about supporting him emotionally and protecting him and I think that's what makes her a good potential partner.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 28, 2012)

arednad said:


> Ever since I read Kishimoto's autobiographical stories many years ago, even before Hinata jumping into face Pain, it was obvious Naruto would end up with Hinata.
> 
> No matter how much an author tries, he is always going to have some part of his personality seep into the story. In Naruto just look at how many close brothers there are in the story ie Bee/Ay, Madara/Izuna, Hashirama/Tobirama, Itachi/Sasuke etc. Anyway Kishimoto's own stories about how hard it is to change, the good in being a proud failure etc strongly hinted that Naruto would end up with Hinata. At the same time he was constantly showing Sakura truly loved Sasuke.
> 
> ...



I laugh at the answers he gives sometimes(in interviews) because they reflect the message he's trying to convey in the story. It's this special connection between kishi and I. I understand that man better than his own wife.


----------



## Almaseti (Dec 28, 2012)

I really can't understand how someone can say that Hinata is too weak to stand up to Naruto and tell him he's wrong when that's exactly what she just did in this chapter.  And standing up for herself despite her early insecurities is like all she ever does, ever.  

Standing up to Neji in the prelims, telling Naruto he's underestimating himself before his fight with Neji, fighting Pain despite Koh and Naruto telling her to run away, trusting her own judgement that Naruto wasn't an impostor in the "eyes" scene a couple chapters back, and now literally bitch-slapping some sense into Naruto when he's about to give up (not unlike how she did back in chapter 98) are not the actions of a doormat.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

> he's about to give up



If he really is going to give up just after that then he's a bitch disgrace of a hero.  You never saw this from Goku, Jotaro, JoJo, Guts, and Kenshiro...NEVER.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

Hinata's got enough balls for the both of 'em, it seems 

And Kurama of course 

In case he ever looses himself again..


----------



## Arisu (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Hinata saved the world, seriously...




ch1p said:


>



 I love You


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 28, 2012)

Hinata once again proves she's awesome. 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Hinata dying at this point would be a troll to the max.



I can actually see Kishimoto doing that but I hope he doensn't even think about this idea, Hinata doesn't deserve it...



PikaCheeka said:


> Is there a Hitler reaction video yet?
> 
> That's all I really care about. Those never fail to make me laugh.



 You can bet that those Hitler reaction videos are golden  Loved the one of the Tobito reveal... It couldn't have gotten any more epic than it was.



Amatsu said:


> This chapter and all of Hinata's actions in it make no sense! Even if it were meant to be all along it MAKES NO SENSE!



What?

Sorry, almost smells like you are butthurt... Doesn't make sense? LoL wut??? She has been like this and it was even foreshadowed clearly in the chapter where we see Hinata and the other ninjas heading towards Naruto's battlefield where she says that she would no longer hold back and finally hold hands with him.

I'm not into pairings but yes, IMO if any pairing should happen, this one seems the most legit IMO, just like IchiHime in Bleach.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 28, 2012)

^IchiHime legit? I don't read Bleach but last time I heard Ichigo was checking Rukia's peach.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 28, 2012)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> You can bet that those Hitler reaction videos are golden  Loved the one of the Tobito reveal... It couldn't have gotten any more epic than it was.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2aTot51z44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 28, 2012)

StrawHeart said:


> No, they're both strong willed and weak willed at the same time but do you know what their difference is?
> Sakura is strong willed when it comes to things that dont really matter and weak willed about important things, while Hinata is strong willed when it comes to important things and weak willed about not important things.
> 
> Example:
> ...



Darn 24 hour rep limit.  

Great post, I agree completely.


----------



## Frosch (Dec 28, 2012)

People who say Hinata is just too weak-willed are thinking of part 1 and have been ignoring the development she's gotten. While I realize people aren't coin machines with a slot where you stick "Nice" coins in, she's done more for him than any other female in the series, she went against the Rinnegan knowing she'd get killed (and almost did too) then just recently she once again almost get killed trying to protect Naruto and now she was just the one who saved him from falling into walking the same path of hatred Obito (and Sasuke) did. 

Pretty impressive for someone who hasn't had the chance to spend much time with Naruto, but every time she has, she makes it count as much as possible. 

So if she's not strong willed enough for Naruto then tell me who is?

Ino doesn't counts. Temari will end up with Shikamaru. Tsunade is too old and may die. Mei is too old and probably looking for a guy her age. Mhh who else is strong willed... Karin? Naruto is not getting Sasuke's sloppy seconds so yeah, can't think of anyone...


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

> Temari will end up with Shikamaru.



You could only hope that...but Kishi is a.) a terrible writer with romance and I'm afraid of him fucking it up and b.) apparently saying he cares too much for Shika to let any mean girl take him.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 28, 2012)

For the parallel lovers






I don't ship Narusaku or NaruHina!

just giving ammunition...I like ship wars!!!


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> People who say Hinata is just too weak-willed are thinking of part 1 and have been ignoring the development she's gotten. While I realize people aren't coin machines with a slot where you stick "Nice" coins in, she's done more for him than any other female in the series, she went against the Rinnegan knowing she'd get killed (and almost did too) then just recently she once again almost get killed trying to protect Naruto and now she was just the one who saved him from falling into walking the same path of hatred Obito (and Sasuke) did.
> 
> Pretty impressive for someone who hasn't had the chance to spend much time with Naruto, but every time she has, she makes it count as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Sakura, only she knows how to keep him in line


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 28, 2012)

shibunari said:


> For the parallel lovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to argue against this, I still believe it's NaruSaku in the end.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2012)

lol parallels


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 28, 2012)

shibunari said:


> For the parallel lovers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How dare you post this smut in an NH thread.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Yeah it's pretty much NH thread, no NS around. We can take over!

You giving me that damn parallulz, I give you mine!
Take this!


----------



## shibunari (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a [OFFICIAL] Pairing thread, not NaruHina ..I love ship wars!!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2012)

shibunari said:


> I don't ship Narusaku or NaruHina!
> 
> just giving ammunition...I like ship wars!!!



You're not gonna see any ship wars with something like that though 

Most don't take pairing parallels seriously around here, and I know for a fact that there are plenty of fans who don't exactly want to be likened to another pairing for a cheapened sense of legitimacy


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

shibunari said:


> For the parallel lovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm gonna have to derail this with something a whole lot cooler than a shitty parallel gif:
[YOUTUBE]HbdgjePSY0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 28, 2012)

Hinata is going to be ridding the D...


----------



## Arisu (Dec 28, 2012)

^ oookay, at least in that video people are killing each other. But it's still boring...

I have an idea, I give you another parallulz! 

*Spoiler*: __ 









That pairing parallulz its freaking self! Me like it


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 28, 2012)

Thoes DD cups are going to slap naruto in the face mid coitous.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> ^ oookay, at least in that video people are killing each other. But it's still boring...
> 
> I have an idea, I give you another parallulz!
> 
> ...



How dare you insult JoJo.  Then again you kids don't even get what was good shonen manga. 

That's lulz?  I dunno...I've seen enough people use these images in a serious argument.


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 28, 2012)

Hinata is is a screamer in bed i bet you all of my life savings...


----------



## shibunari (Dec 28, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> You're not gonna see any ship wars with something like that though
> 
> Most don't take pairing parallels seriously around here, and I know for a fact that there are plenty of fans who don't exactly want to be likened to another pairing for a cheapened sense of legitimacy



I want ship wars!!!

But...I don't care about NaruHina or NaruSaku...Naruto clearly loves Sasuke more!


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 28, 2012)

Hinata is going to ride kyuubi mode narutos johnson.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Plot Hole, your posts made me laugh.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 28, 2012)

Mael said:


> How dare you insult JoJo.  Then again you kids don't even get what was good shonen manga.
> 
> That's lulz?  I dunno...I've seen enough people use these images in a serious argument.



How dare you insult Kishi's shonen manga bro 



Oh great, that SasNar guy lost it, he's in his dream world now. Might as well stay there 



And you!... shmex Hinata crazy shipper! I dare you to continue!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 28, 2012)

There is a disheartening lack of despair ITT.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Despair?  For some pairing fans. 



Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> How dare you insult Kishi's shonen manga bro



Ok you've lost your respect privileges.  The very fact you couldn't ID JJBA disgusts me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 28, 2012)

Mael said:


> Despair?  For some pairing fans.



I'm pretty frustrated tbh, I want to shit on delusional shippers but they all seem to have holed up in their circlejerk FCs where they're safely insulated from conflicting viewpoints.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm pretty frustrated tbh, I want to shit on delusional shippers but they all seem to have holed up in their circlejerk FCs where they're safely insulated from conflicting viewpoints.



I know that feeling all too well...I was stuck in one for some time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm pretty frustrated tbh, I want to shit on delusional shippers but they all seem to have holed up in their circlejerk FCs where they're safely insulated from conflicting viewpoints.



  

I have to agree. I thought this week would be a lot more fun, too. But I guess when your ship gets this destroyed in one chapter it's kind of hard for comebacks.

There are some pretty hilarious explanations for how NaruSaku is still canon and this is Kishi just faking people out. Unfortunately they just aren't in this thread.


----------



## Vash (Dec 28, 2012)

The most disappointing thread I've ever seen...



Mael said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to derail this with something a whole lot cooler than a shitty parallel gif:
> [YOUTUBE]HbdgjePSY0o[/YOUTUBE]



Also I'm major hype for this game.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2012)

Get hype, dude.  Get hype.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree!...disappointing thread!
I want ship wars!!!

NaruSaku fight for your ship!!!

and JoJo is awesome!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 28, 2012)

effing over.  naruXhina


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> I know that feeling all too well...I was stuck in one for some time.



You were NH at one point weren't you?

It's the least delusional faction by far all things considered.



PikaCheeka said:


> There are some pretty hilarious explanations for how NaruSaku is still canon and this is Kishi just faking people out. Unfortunately they just aren't in this thread.



I know, I'm tempted to c/p some posts straight from the FCs to this thread just to refute them here, but I'm pretty sure that'd lead to serious cases of hurt feelings. :I


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

I was always NH...I just couldn't really understand the mentality behind some forums concerning.


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2012)

"Stop with all these fucking pairing wars!"

"Where are all the fucking pairing wars?!"

Never change.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 29, 2012)

^Love-Hate relationship, that's our Naruto fandom for you


----------



## Mansali (Dec 29, 2012)

NaruHina = Awesome

Hinata is good for Naruto and Naruto is good for Hinata!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I know, I'm tempted to c/p some posts straight from the FCs to this thread just to refute them here, but I'm pretty sure that'd lead to serious cases of hurt feelings. :I



Yea I don't think that would go over very well. 

There was an HoU thread with some good stuff that got zapped pretty early though.  



Kek said:


> "Stop with all these fucking pairing wars!"
> 
> "Where are all the fucking pairing wars?!"
> 
> Never change.



It's school vacation.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Kek said:


> "Stop with all these fucking pairing wars!"
> 
> "Where are all the fucking pairing wars?!"
> 
> Never change.



I said it before...from what I've heard NF is only minor compared to the tardism that was Avatar, Avaderp Korra, and Harry Potter.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

Even if you don't support any of the pairings, you gotta admit, NaruSaku took a serious blow, and NaruHina was underestimated all fandom long til now. 

I really hope they get together in the end.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> I said it before...from what I've heard NF is only minor compared to the tardism that was Avatar, Avaderp Korra, and Harry Potter.



Korra didn't have anything resembling a real ship war, and though ATLA and HP are/were arguably more infamous, Naruto's has been going on longer than both of them.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 29, 2012)

NS fans didn't really have much to stand on once Hinata went on the offensive and claimed her man. It will be sealed once she kisses him or, even better, Naruto kisses her. Hinata's sinking irrelevant ships like it's her job.


----------



## EmperorZeo (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I guess I'll add some variety to what so far looks to be a one-sided pairing debate. Just so you know, what's in the spoiler tags are actually points I've made elsewhere, I just edited them together for here. No use in writing another essay to say the exact same things I said yesterday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishi is trying to fool the readers. He's doing what I like to call a narrative feint. I've seen it before in other manga. The writer spends the majority of the story hinting at one main pairing. But at one point the writer begins to add evidence that they're instead going to pair the main character with another love interest instead. Sometimes even going as far as actually having them get involved romantically, which I think Kishi is not likely to do since that bit usually only happens in the romance genre, where the pairings are the main focus. In the end the author always hooks up the pairing which they had been most strongly foreshadowing throughout the entirety of the story. Almost always the main guy and main girl. In this case Naruto and Sakura.

Narrative feints are not restricted to romance. Kishi already did it with Tobi. He gradually hinted at Tobi being Obito. Suddenly he made everyone think that Tobi was really Madara, or someone other then Obito. And through it all he kept adding hints that pointed towards Tobi=Obito. And in the end that's exactly what happened. He's doing the same thing with his main pairing.

Usually, I find these feints to be very unsubtle ways of trying to add a twist to a story. That or the author just likes the troll their fans. Either way, people keep falling for them.

Hinata's words on the last panel of 615 do worry me though. They could be taken as a hint that she is going to die, or at the very least become Obito's next target. There are two reasons why I don't want this to happen. First, I've always liked her character. I hope that someday she eventually does rise up to succeed her father. And second, if she dies, when NaruSaku happens then a bunch of NaruHina fans will simply claim that if Hinata hadn't died then Naruto would have gotten together with her instead. And we will literally never hear the end of it. 

And I'll close this with what I have been saying the whole time, NaruSaku is inevitable. It is the most heavily and obviously hinted outcome in the manga. More so then anything else. Practically written in stone. It is simply too late for Kishi to pair Naruto with anyone else, without making it look like sloppy writing. And Kishi is is consistent with the outcomes of his foreshadowing. Don't fall for the feint.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I probably sound over confident when saying this, but I can honestly say I saw the developments in 615 coming. Knew they would happen since chapter 573. Except for Neji's death of course, I didn't even guess that would be what would trigger it.

But, I knew that Hinata's statement in 573 was an inevitable outcome. Usually when an author foreshadows something like that, they go through with it. So when I read 615 it felt like less of a shock and more like "yes, its all going according to plan." Hinata's most significant scene is now, or will soon be, out of the way.

More importantly, Sakura had her own foreshadowing that chapter. And Kishi very deliberately gave us Hinata's statement first and saved Sakura's for last. Meaning, that Sakura's words were far more important. Am I wrong, but in manga and anime, whenever a group of companions are shown to be giving the main character their individual support, aren't the words of the lover or love interest usually reserved for last? Now that Hinata has had her moment, Sakura will be the next to shine, both as a heroine and Naruto's love interest. The moment that Kishi has long promised is upon us. 

Quite honestly, I know there will soon be major development between Naruto and Sakura, but I look forward more to Kishi finally making Sakura into the major player that she is supposed to be.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that NaruHina is a possibility, it is a love rectangle after all. Its just a small possibility and not a likely outcome, despite the recent chapter. For NaruHina to become viable it would require a large number of chapters and a big chunk of time devoted to character and romantic development between the two. This in order to convincingly stack up against all of the strong development between Naruto and Sakura. And even then it would at best be 50/50 because all of the NaruSaku development is still there. But, that's not likely to happen because the story is already reaching it's climax. There's no time. Even with recent developments working in its favor now, NaruHina simply doesn't have a strong foundation.

Kishi often uses foreshadowing throughout his manga. More importantly, he's consistent. When he hinted that the Fourth Hokage was Naruto's father, that was the eventual outcome. When he hinted that Tobi was really Obito that was the eventual outcome. He might have thrown in a few plot points to contradict the foreshadowing in order to sow doubt in the minds of the readers. But in the end, anything that Kishi has ever hinted at over a long period of time has always resulted in the most logical outcome. He simply has never done a 180 on anything that had a ton of foreshadowing behind it. The NaruSaku pairing is the most obvious outcome he has hinted at throughout the entire manga. 

Along with misleading the readers, the interaction between Naruto and Hinata seems to have another purpose. To show us Sakura's response to the idea of them being together. And yes, showing only Sakura's response to the moment when Hinata started making intimate gestures toward Naruto was done on purpose. Authors quite simply do show does kind of things for nothing. It had a purpose. To show that this is still an active love rectangle and that Sakura's own feelings will soon come into play.

It has officially been stated that Sakura is not sure how she feels about Naruto. In fiction writing, whenever a character is not sure how they feel about another character, more often then not, that means they're in love with that person and it just hasn't sunk in. Any interaction between Hinata in Naruto is sure to be a wake-up call for her throughout the next few chapters.




A few other notes I would like to make. First, yes the interaction between Naruto and Hinata was clearly meant to be taken as romantic development. That is undeniable. But, this one event does not suddenly make NaruHina cannon. It puts it in a better position then it was before, but it still does not make it the most likely pairing, due to the fact that NaruSaku also has a lot of similar romantic development. A lot more then NaruHina currently has. Truth is, neither pairing has been confirmed yet. I'm not saying you shouldn't be happy about it, I'm just saying don't act like your pairing has won when nothing has been resolved yet. It could could result in crippling disappointment later on. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just ask any Ikki x Kururu fan.




Second, I don't like the way too many people simply brush off parallels. Authors make parallels on purpose. They are a form of foreshadowing and can legitimately be used in a debate. However, there is a difference between obvious parallels that speak for themselves, and bad ones that people really have to stretch to fit their argument.

If you disagree with any of the points that I posted above, please, feel free to counter them in a respectful way, in conjunction with the thread's rules. I don't mind that. I do mind when people start acting like dicks. I notice a few of you on this thread, not naming any names, who have the habit of negging anyone who disagrees with your viewpoints. Let me just point out that I never neg anyone unless they negged me first. And if you start hurling insults, I will report you.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

No, I don't think Kishi is pulling any kind of ploy. Its the last chapter of the year, he wouldn't troll on that. Same with next year. He's gonna want to start off great.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

Parallels in this manga are shit tho.

Did I sound like a dick?


----------



## Arisu (Dec 29, 2012)

NarSak = no romantic development
There's more team 7 bond developing through the manga
Quality > Quantity


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

ITT: Apparently Kishi is smarter than he actually is in terms of speculation.

Lolno.



Unbroken said:


> Parallels in this manga are shit tho.
> 
> Did I sound like a dick?



Absolutely not, because you're right.  Parallels are complete shit.


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

Hinata's statement in 573 said she would be holding naruto's hand and walking with him, then after the war she would stop chasing Naruto like she always has. The more I read the chapter the more I realize that this moment between Naruto and Hinata is more Hinata development then anything romantic. Hinata did as she said she was going to do, now she is going to stop chasing Naruto after the war. The hand holding could be nothing more than Naruto transferring Chakra to Hinata, but Hinata's thoughts make us feel like it is something romantic. 
This is just my thoughts, what about yours?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> Absolutely not, because you're right.  Parallels are complete shit.



Yes .


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm... I would say your "narrative feint"  actually works in terms of Naruto/Sakura being the Red Herring rather then Naruto/Hinata. 

In the first few chapters Naruto is shown having signs of an crush or wanting to be acknowledge by Sakura. Kishi puts that right in our faces and usually always show their interaction in that situation (romantic) as comical

"Hey Sakura-Chan lets go on a date!"  

"NO!"

While he slowly builds up Naruto and Hinata's relationship in the background in part 1. 

While we are in Part 2 Naruto and Sakura's relationship is mostly the same saved for much later Sakura acknowledging Naruto not as a fool but someone who can be counted on and a strong ninja. 

You also have to take in account Sakura's feelings not only in part 1 but still in part 2 of loving Sasuke and of 615 still loving Sasuke a fact that has been shown and told multiple times through out the manga as well as Hinata loving Naruto in both parts.    

As a romantic pairing it is Naruto/Hinata that has gone through the most changes in part 2 and in the recent chapter that development has now shown signs of being a mutual relationship.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

Where are the diehard NaruSaku fans? I'd like to see their take on these recent events.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mione said:


> Hmm... I would say your "narrative feint"  actually works in terms of Naruto/Sakura being the Red Herring rather then Naruto/Hinata.
> 
> In the first few chapters Naruto is shown having signs of an crush or wanting to be acknowledge by Sakura. Kishi puts that right in our faces and usually always show their interaction in that situation (romantic) as comical
> 
> ...



well said, kinda reminds me of Dai's crush at the start of DNAngel


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll selectively quote the points I want to address.



EmperorZeo said:


> Narrative feints are not restricted to romance. Kishi already did it with Tobi. He gradually hinted at Tobi being Obito. Suddenly he made everyone think that Tobi was really Madara, or someone other then Obito. And through it all he kept adding hints that pointed towards Tobi=Obito. And in the end that's exactly what happened. He's doing the same thing with his main pairing.



This is a matter of perspective really.

It could be argued that NaruSaku is itself this alleged narrative feint, since it only started being hinted at as a serious possibility in Part 2.

So while you suggest the flow is NS > NH > NS it could in fact be SS/NH > NS > NH



> And I'll close this with what I have been saying the whole time, NaruSaku is inevitable. *It is the most heavily and obviously hinted outcome in the manga.* More so then anything else. Practically written in stone. It is simply too late for Kishi to pair Naruto with anyone else, without making it look like sloppy writing. And Kishi is is consistent with the outcomes of his foreshadowing. Don't fall for the feint.



I would dispute this, there is very little pointing in favor of NS at the moment.

Sakura is still in love with Sasuke/not in love with Naruto and Naruto himself has already been potentially set up to move on from his feelings for Sakura.

Meanwhile, NH's odds improve with every passing chapter, as Naruto and Hinata continue to interact more and grow closer.

You could of course pull the "things could change at a moment's notice" card aka "the author troll", but so can anyone else.



> More importantly, Sakura had her own foreshadowing that chapter. And Kishi very deliberately gave us Hinata's statement first and saved Sakura's for last. Meaning, that Sakura's words were far more important. Am I wrong, but in manga and anime, whenever a group of companions are shown to be giving the main character their individual support, aren't the words of the lover or love interest usually reserved for last? Now that Hinata has had her moment, Sakura will be the next to shine, both as a heroine and Naruto's love interest. The moment that Kishi has long promised is upon us.
> 
> Quite honestly, I know there will soon be major development between Naruto and Sakura, but I look forward more to Kishi finally making Sakura into the major player that she is supposed to be.



Well Sakura is still technically the main heroine, so it's no surprise that her statement is saved for last and given significant focus, but to assume that Kishimoto is bound to throw her a bone is all but wishful thinking at this point, given his track record when it comes to her.



> I agree that NaruHina is a possibility, it is a love rectangle after all. Its just a small possibility and not a likely outcome, despite the recent chapter. For NaruHina to become viable it would require a large number of chapters and a big chunk of time devoted to character and romantic development between the two. This in order to convincingly stack up against all of the strong development between Naruto and Sakura. And even then it would at best be 50/50 because all of the NaruSaku development is still there. But, that's not likely to happen because the story is already reaching it's climax. There's no time. Even with recent developments working in its favor now, NaruHina simply doesn't have a strong foundation.



NH really does not need very much to become canon at this point. All it needs is for Naruto to definitively reciprocate Hinata's feelings, and it will be set.

In fact, NS is the ship that needs a lot more to happen in order for it to become canon, because Sakura must both give up her feelings for Sasuke and develop romantic feelings for Naruto, neither of which she has done yet nor shown any sign of doing.



> Kishi often uses foreshadowing throughout his manga. More importantly, he's consistent. When he hinted that the Fourth Hokage was Naruto's father, that was the eventual outcome. When he hinted that Tobi was really Obito that was the eventual outcome. He might have thrown in a few plot points to contradict the foreshadowing in order to sow doubt in the minds of the readers. But in the end, anything that Kishi has ever hinted at over a long period of time has always resulted in the most logical outcome. He simply has never done a 180 on anything that had a ton of foreshadowing behind it. The NaruSaku pairing is the most obvious outcome he has hinted at throughout the entire manga.



Applying Occam's Razor to a shipping debate is always risky because the most likely outcome tends to be subjective even more so than in other debates.

Even then, I would dispute that NaruSaku is the "most likely outcome" given the obstacles it needs to overcome.



> Along with misleading the readers, the interaction between Naruto and Hinata seems to have another purpose. To show us Sakura's response to the idea of them being together. And yes, showing only Sakura's response to the moment when Hinata started making intimate gestures toward Naruto was done on purpose. Authors quite simply do show does kind of things for nothing. It had a purpose. To show that this is still an active love rectangle and that Sakura's own feelings will soon come into play.



For that to be true, Sakura would need to have romantic feelings for Naruto in the first place, and she doesn't. There is no reason for her to be jealous of Hinata.



> It has officially been stated that Sakura is not sure how she feels about Naruto.



Where? The databook? The manga has made it quite clear where her feelings lie, and that is not likely to change.


----------



## Azula (Dec 29, 2012)

17 members and 8 guests, this thread is picking up speed.. good.. good..


----------



## shibunari (Dec 29, 2012)

Naruto don't love Hinata (yet) till now he loved Sakura, and Sakura loves Sasuke, and Sasuke hates everyone.

They  should not be obligated to be with a girl that they never gave a f*ck, just because:

"SHE LOVES HIM SO MUCH!!!111ASDFGHJKL?~!!!11 IT'S TRUE LOVE111!!!!!"

and this is why I don't ship NaruHina, NaruSaku or SasuSaku!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> Hinata's statement in 573 said she would be holding naruto's hand and walking with him, then after the war she would stop chasing Naruto like she always has. The more I read the chapter the more I realize that this moment between Naruto and Hinata is more Hinata development then anything romantic. Hinata did as she said she was going to do, now she is going to stop chasing Naruto after the war. The hand holding could be nothing more than Naruto transferring Chakra to Hinata, but Hinata's thoughts make us feel like it is something romantic.
> This is just my thoughts, what about yours?



You seem to have been reading selectively, the implication of holding his hand and walking with him isn't meant to be taken literally, even though it did end up happening that way.

The meaning of Hinata's words is pretty apparent, she intends to stop chasing after Naruto and actually forge a romantic relationship with him.

She also mentioned doing so after the war is over, so the implication is even more apparent.


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You seem to have been reading selectively, the implication of holding his hand and walking with him isn't meant to be taken literally, even though it did end up happening that way.
> 
> The meaning of Hinata's words is pretty apparent, she intends to stop chasing after Naruto and actually forge a romantic relationship with him.
> 
> She also mentioned doing so after the war is over, so the implication is even more apparent.



Agreed. I always took that statement "after the war" as more solid foundation of Hinata and Naruto forging a relationship that will last unto the future. 

Now the lesson Kishi has driven to us of "Your life is not only yours. Because you have people who care for you/love you" enough that they give their lives for you. Hinata has been single out again as the person other then his parents (by Naruto himself no less) who holds this meaning most towards Naruto.  

Now they are entering the stages of the final battle hand in hand ready to face the future together. Haven't we seen this notion in other manga/anime with the official pairing?


----------



## EmperorZeo (Dec 29, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> Parallels in this manga are shit tho.
> 
> Did I sound like a dick?



No. To be a dick you would have to start insulting other posters for simply stating their opinions. Also, despite what you saw, I believe Kishi has created some very clear parallels throughout the story, and not just with shipping.



Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> NarSak = no romantic development
> There's more team 7 bond developing through the manga
> Quality > Quantity



I have to disagree with you there. To me, the character and romantic development between Naruto and Sakura far outweigh any other pairing in quality and quantity. While Sakura still has feelings for Sasuke, there are multiple instances where she is shown to be attracted to Naruto. And therefore, imply that her feelings towards him have been getting stronger. 

Almost everything NaruHina up to the War Arc has been one sided on Hinata's part. And even after 615 his exact feelings toward Hinata are still not clear, yet. Nor have his feelings toward Sakura been resolved. 

Honestly, I don't see us getting any clear pairings until after Team 7's issues have been resolved. The only way I do see an early end to the pairing debate is if Naruto turned one of them down stating his feelings for another as being the reason. And I don't have any idea how likely that is.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2012)

Me: "Hmm this is surprisingly dead for a current pairing thread, Only two users reading?"

*turns to page 21*

*Thread: 22 (16 members and 6 guests)*


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You seem to have been reading selectively, the implication of holding his hand and walking with him isn't meant to be taken literally, even though it did end up happening that way.
> 
> The meaning of Hinata's words is pretty apparent, she intends to stop chasing after Naruto and actually forge a romantic relationship with him.
> 
> She also mentioned doing so after the war is over, so the implication is even more apparent.



It could go that way, but either way Naruto has to show romantic action back toward Hinata, which isn't in his character to do so. Naruto's character has always been stubborn and we know he loves Sakura, so why would his affections change (well with Kishi ya never know lol). It's just hard to see that changing.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

EmperorZeo said:


> No. To be a dick you would have to start insulting other posters for simply stating their opinions. Also, despite what you saw, I believe Kishi has created some very clear parallels throughout the story, and not just with shipping.



Oh yeah? I'm talking about the shipping here, they're all shit to me and they ain't clear cos it can be applied to another pairing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

EmperorZeo said:


> While Sakura still has feelings for Sasuke, there are multiple instances where she is shown to be attracted to Naruto. And therefore, imply that her feelings towards him have been getting stronger.



There is no such thing.

There are several moments that hint at a possible attraction on her part, but they never panned out to anything. And as long as she maintains her attraction to Sasuke, there is little chance of any change on that front.



> Almost everything NaruHina up to the War Arc has been one sided on Hinata's part. And even after 615 his exact feelings toward Hinata are still not clear, yet. Nor have his feelings toward Sakura been resolved.



Taking Hinata's hand in his own is a pretty definitive statement on Naruto's part.

It's true that Naruto has yet to have an "officially over Sakura" moment but the more receptive he becomes toward Hinata and her feelings, the closer such a moment draws.



> Honestly, I don't see us getting any clear pairings until after Team 7's issues have been resolved. The only way I do see an early end to the pairing debate is if Naruto turned one of them down stating his feelings for another as being the reason. And I don't have any idea how likely that is.



Probably true.



ICEmanJC said:


> It could go that way, but either way Naruto has to show romantic action back toward Hinata, which isn't in his character to do so. Naruto's character has always been stubborn and we know he loves Sakura, so why would his affections change (well with Kishi ya never know lol). It's just hard to see that changing.



It's as simple as him accepting that his pursuit of Sakura is futile. It wouldn't be out of character for him to do so, since he has already practically acknowledged as much.


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I was going to address some points EmperorZeo made, but Tusurgi beat me to it.

Oh what the hell.



EmperorZeo said:


> Narrative feints are not restricted to romance. Kishi already did it with Tobi. He gradually hinted at Tobi being Obito. Suddenly he made everyone think that Tobi was really Madara, or someone other then Obito. And through it all he kept adding hints that pointed towards Tobi=Obito. And in the end that's exactly what happened. He's doing the same thing with his main pairing.



What hinted at Tobi being Obito? The hole in his mask? We didn't even know he had the Sharingan until he revealed he was "Madara". 



> More importantly, Sakura had her own foreshadowing that chapter.



Yes, that everyone would face this threat together. Which came true with Naruto's "Ninja-Alliance Jutsu". 



> And Kishi very deliberately gave us Hinata's statement first and saved Sakura's for last. Meaning, that Sakura's words were far more important. Am I wrong, but in manga and anime, whenever a group of companions are shown to be giving the main character their individual support, aren't the words of the lover or love interest usually reserved for last?



Uh, no? Sakura is the main heroine and Naruto's teammate, there's no template for responses in this situation suited to each persons relationship standing.


From what it sounds like, this wall boils down to the same old points. NaruHina is a red herring, and NS has more development - the second claim has been debated ad nauseum. If you missed any of its counter-arguments, just read any of the numerous pairing threads from 4 years ago.


----------



## pal2002 (Dec 29, 2012)

All you get in 13 years of the manga being out is handholding is you all think you got the "canon" pairing. Jeez. Kishi is trolling the NH shippers much harder than us, well, me anyways.

I'm hundreds of chapters behind, don't even care how Naruto ends, but I still think NaruSaku is realistic and awesome. It is how people fall for each other in the real world. 

Hear this, NaruSaku is alive and well and will always be.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

pal2002 said:


> All you get in 13 years of the manga being out is handholding is you all think you got the "canon" pairing. Jeez. Kishi is trolling the NH shippers much harder than us, well, me anyways.
> 
> I'm hundreds of chapters behind, don't even care how Naruto ends, but I still think NaruSaku is realistic and awesome. It is how people fall for each other in the real world.
> 
> Hear this, NaruSaku is alive and well and will always be.



Didn't Kishi troll NS too? Oh. 
NS is dead - for now boo. 
I know Kishi is a troll, and I know he's maybe trollin' with us right now...We ain't stupid. 
NaruSaku realistic tho? 

"It is how people fall for each other in the real world." -Lies told on NF. 
Nah it's not like that in the real world there's a tons of ways to fall in love in the real world.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 29, 2012)

Kishi sure read this book before write chap  614-615


*Spoiler*: __ 






All ships..are F*****!


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

Sakura loving Naruto has been applied throughout various chapters. Although she still has feelings for Sasuke, she is conflicted between the two. Just my take.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

pal2002 said:


> I'm hundreds of chapters behind



Stopped reading right there.

I'd tell you to catch up if you want to be taken seriously, but uh, it might just be better for you to not bother if you want your OTP to remain untainted in your mind.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 29, 2012)

And we have a contender.



EmperorZeo said:


> The NaruSaku pairing is the most obvious outcome he has hinted at throughout the entire manga.



I'll only quote that since it's pretty much all your arguments come down to. Problem is you are living in the pre-469 era, when that development between Naruto and Sakura could still be argued to be hinting at Sakura slowly falling in love with Naruto.

The problem with this is it ceased to be true with 469. Because in 469 Sakura showed that she had not fallen in love with Naruto during all those "moments"

The current chapter pretty much sets NH in stone but the chapter that really killed NS was Sakura's confession. Because it invalidated pretty much all of NS's arguments.

Yamato and Sai's words are often cited, but their reaction to Sakura's confession pretty clearly show they did not intend romantic love with their comments to Sakura about her feelings for Naruto. What they both clearly meant was "You really care deeply for Naruto, that's the real important part."

Sakura's own reaction and words later on confirmed she had not been falling for Naruto all along, but rather was still hooked up on Sasuke.

Despite all that development between her and Naruto, even after acknowledging him as a hero, acknowledging her own admiration for him, after acknowledging that she does love him and cares for him deeply, it turned out that Sakura just doesn't love Naruto _that_ way. So all the previous development, that you interpreted as romantic, actually was confirmed to have been platonic on Sakura's side. That takes care of the "they have more development together" argument. We already saw where that development led. Friendship.

And the truth is that ever since 437 (Hinata's confession), there has been no real NaruSaku moment, no more potentially romantic development. The closest that we came to one is Sai's talk with Naruto about his feelings for Sakura, and that, conveniently, was in a flashback taking place BEFORE 437 in the actual timeline.

469 killed NS, but 615 pissed on it's grave. There's no coming back from this.

- Hinata once again was the one to steer Naruto back on track.
- It's NARUTO who took Hinata's hand in his own. 
- "It's because you've always been there by my side."
- The panel with the tiny NH shadows holding hands in front of the immense juubi.
- NH powering up on Kyubi chakra... (I'm pretty sure Hinata got pregnant from that)

There's nothing even close to that intense on NS side. Ever. NaruHina is standing up to Obito, Madara and the motherfucking juubi, in ideology and actual combat, holding hands on the battlefield, finding support in each other. The only reason they are not fucking yet is that there is a war to win first.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember some people saying that any ship becoming canon(or close to it) would cause bigger shitstorm than Tobito did Seems kinda too calm. I actually like it  Seems that for once people are more interested in story than shipping.


----------



## pal2002 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, NS being a couple irl is a lot more likely than NH. Think like this, NS: you know this girl since childhood. You talk to each other and berate each other. You are longtime friends. NH: longtime crush on a guy but very few interaction, you suddenly blurts out that you love him, and...restraining order?

Not Kishi gives a damn about relationships. It's his manga and he can force it however he wants.


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

Sakura being " conflicted between two loves" where is the actual evidence for this notion ? Rather then putting "just my feelings/opinion" right after stating that.

Her love confession was fake. Even during her speech her mind and heart were filled with Sasuke and it was all a ploy to fool Naruto to stop chasing Sasuke. Which this plan it's self was only brought together out of guilt by Sai to Sakura on feelings that have been foreshadowed both by words and visualization on Kishi's part (Sakura walking away into the distance as Naruto talks about his past emotions towards Sakura) just before.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

pal2002 said:


> Well, NS being a couple irl is a lot more likely than NH. Think like this, NS: you know this girl since childhood. You talk to each other and berate each other. You are longtime friends. NH: longtime crush on a guy but very few interaction, you suddenly blurts out that you love him, and...restraining order?
> 
> Not Kishi gives a damn about relationships. It's his manga and he can force it however he wants.



NS is hardly realistic, and realism isn't an argument in a fantasy manga anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

pal2002 said:


> Well, NS being a couple irl is a lot more likely than NH. Think like this, NS: you know this girl since childhood. You talk to each other and berate each other. You are longtime friends. NH: longtime crush on a guy but very few interaction, you suddenly blurts out that you love him, and...restraining order?
> 
> Not Kishi gives a damn about relationships. It's his manga and he can force it however he wants.



The problem boo is that Sakura has no romantic feelings for Naruto.
Sure, Naruto acted like a knight to her she acknowledges that but she doesn't love him. She's still after the Sauce. Oh and btw Naruto didn't give two shits about his feelings for Sakura since a long time ago, I ain't sayin he doesn't love her no mo' it's just that chapters ago, he was thirsty on Sasuke. Not Sakura. 
Restraining order? Girl bye. 
Naruto is starting (slowly) to give Hinata some TLC, we'll see what's it gonna be.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> Sakura loving Naruto has been applied throughout various chapters. Although she still has feelings for Sasuke, she is conflicted between the two. Just my take.



If that is true, she needs to say something now . 

Because boy is that ship sailing. That's why I'm withholding judgement. I have a feeling that the mangaka is going to spin this just to screw with us, but the next few chapters will tell. Or at least give us something...

In before he switches to Sauce next year...


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> NS is hardly realistic, and realism isn't an argument in a fantasy manga anyway.



Oh gosh, how I agree. Especially not in Naruto. Sure, there'd be expectations and also elements in the story where it could be considered realistic, but for the most part of it, IMO, it's hardly realistic. 


If the argument is that Sakura should have dropped her feelings for Sasuke in the first place, then Hinata should have done the same with Naruto, and Naruto should then also have done the same about Sasuke. And after years of being with said girl while having romantic interests in her, maybe he should have gotten the hints and liked someone else instead. See?


----------



## Kurama (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh the thread is turning interesting...

If only I didn't have work. I'll jump in with my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

Honestly, i go watch a nice movie, i get my mood fixed and now i check this thread and i see stuff about narrative feint, Sakura being jealous, flying elephants and that we are already in the Mugen Tsukuyomi but we still dont know it, so everything is a lie 
I for once im trying to be as open minded as possible  , especially when it comes to pairings,but, trying to  dismiss the mangakas work at this point just because it is not convenient sorry, with all due respect but thats bullshit.
Ton of the points EZ posted in the spoilers where discussed before and answered so i wont refer to them again.



EmperorZeo said:


> Almost everything NaruHina up to the War Arc has been one sided on Hinata's part. And even after 615 his exact feelings toward Hinata are still not clear, yet. Nor have his feelings toward Sakura been resolved.


Apparently,Naruto recognizing her and what she did and the whole interaction they ha din this war is just a cake walk in the park, for sure  
Naruto didn't spoke about his feelings for Sakura at all after what happen with confession and realizing that Sakura still loves sasuke, it will be dull for a non romance  manga to keep pushing on this matter any further,since the case is closed, NaruSaku had its chance and it slipped, both characters are moving on.
615 shows exactly this,a clear as day that Naruto has moved on, his interaction with Hinata in this chapter alone and the words he said and how he reacted clearly shows that, he is aware of her hence you got the " thanks for being by my side " speech .
Naruto interacted with Hinata in part 2 more than he did ever with Sakura , romantically at least.
I have yet to see any sign of sakura having feelings for Naruto, since part 1 all i saw was Sasuke.




ICEmanJC said:


> It could go that way, but either way Naruto has to show romantic action back toward Hinata, which isn't in his character to do so. Naruto's character has always been stubborn and we know he loves Sakura, so why would his affections change (well with Kishi ya never know lol). It's just hard to see that changing.


The last chapter is showing exactly that,and, because Kishi probably finds it odd for male heroes to focus on romance to the same extend that females do in this manga so, he probably thinks this gesture in 615 was enough to make it clear.
If Naruto had feelings for ,he would already show them at this point, i don't think it is coincidence that we had nothing about NaruSaku romantic development after the confession, i think Kishi would assume people got the message about the pairing being over, or a least, thats how i saw it.
I also saw it as confirmation of her feelings for Sasuke, to the extend to lie to naruto about it, which is serious enough.




pal2002 said:


> All you get in 13 years of the manga being out is handholding is you all think you got the "canon" pairing. Jeez. Kishi is trolling the NH shippers much harder than us, well, me anyways.


Not sure why im replying to you but here you go.

This just "handholding " you call it,  is an important  gesture for the japanese audience ( which this manga is mainly addressed) . handholding is considered  highly romantic and serious in Japan.
You assume that Kishimoto have so much time trolling with pairings for the sake of amusement or whatever you wanna call it  but you deny the fact how important the events in chapter 615 are for the development of war, from many prospective's.
Also, trolling with the first chapter of the year  would clearly help him as a mangaka.




> I'm hundreds of chapters behind, don't even care how Naruto ends, but I  still think NaruSaku is realistic and awesome.


You're hundreds  of chapters behind but you clearly form an opinion about somehting you do not know, way to go, you clearly enforce your opinion with this, it makes really believable compared to the people that follow it properly and care.



> It is how people fall for  each other in the real world.


Maybe in your own fiction world with the title " Real Life Romance" but not in our reality that we live, i can assure you.



> Hear this, NaruSaku is alive and well and will always be


I hear you , but the sound is fading , along with the sinking ship.




I will say this as closure, i do not believe NaruHina is canon YET but i find it extremely unlikely for the mangaka to change the course at this point, considering all the events he have to focus from now, which makes this particular chapter to be seen as answer to the pairing wars.

Thats it, now im going to watch the Kenshin movie for the 3rd time


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

It is pretty definitive to be standing in a field full of dead ninja, up against some of the strongest forces in this manga (Madara, Obito, and the Juubi). Naruto and Hinata are drawing strength from each other.


----------



## pal2002 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wasn't using NS being a more realistic irl couple as proof for ns or anything, it's the reason why I PERSONALLY like NaruSaku. I like love stories, I'm a freaking romantic at heart.

Kishi freaking sucks at romance and should end this 13-year-long trolling of the shipping fandoms.


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Dec 29, 2012)

EDIT: Crap it's been a while since i've done this. I was trying to quote Imacloud.

You deserve a steak dinner.

Also too, Sakura just seems to fake and wishy washy. Only acknowledging Naruto for deeds he's done, while still are confused like a high school girl for Sasuke. There should be a chapter where Naruto reflects on this, and sees Hinata as the real interest. She attempted to save his life once, and here she is again right there at his side, as Hinata said she would few chapters back. I dunno, it just makes more sense to me for a NH to happen.


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> NS is hardly realistic, and realism isn't an argument in a fantasy manga anyway.





Unbroken said:


> The problem boo is that Sakura has no romantic feelings for Naruto.
> Sure, Naruto acted like a knight to her she acknowledges that but she doesn't love him. She's still after the Sauce. Oh and btw Naruto didn't give two shits about his feelings for Sakura since a long time ago, I ain't sayin he doesn't love her no mo' it's just that chapters ago, he was thirsty on Sasuke. Not Sakura.
> Restraining order? Girl bye.
> Naruto is starting (slowly) to give Hinata some TLC, we'll see what's it gonna be.



Yeah, pretty much this


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

Mione said:


> Sakura being " conflicted between two loves" where is the actual evidence for this notion ? Rather then putting "just my feelings/opinion" right after stating that.
> 
> Her love confession was fake. Even during her speech her mind and heart were filled with Sasuke and it was all a ploy to fool Naruto to stop chasing Sasuke. Which this plan it's self was only brought together out of guilt by Sai to Sakura on feelings that have been foreshadowed both by words and visualization on Kishi's part (Sakura walking away into the distance as Naruto talks about his past emotions towards Sakura) just before.




Almost everything you need to know about NaruSaku


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

You know you're fucked when your only argument is half-assed parallels.

Sad sad, indeed.

Sakura, Sai, Naruto, Kishimoto said several times Sakura still loves Sasuke.There was even a page repeating "She loves him, she's doing all this because she loves him, SHE LOVES HIM SO MUCH SHE DOESN'T WANT TO SEE HIM IN DARKNESS etc..." So many "she loves him" to state her mind is blur.

And after Team 7 reunion she still believes in Sasuke's redemption.So she's not moving on.

Also using Tobito as an argument is double laughable because it's the other way around._Obviously_.

*NaruSaku was the redherring*.Let that sink in.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> Almost everything you need to know about NaruSaku


  Ofc, what an amazing evidence, not only more than half of the points are wasted due to after confession event , which pretty much threw Sakuras feelings for Naruto to trashbin ( remember that face she made when Sai told her that naruto loves her, yeah)  but the fact using parallels as main  reason is hilarious, since both parties can use and interment the parallels as they see fit.

I will say it again,most of these arguments you bring where discussed before .
There hasn't been ANY romantic development from neither of Naruto or Sakura for a long long time. Don't tell me it comes, there is no time for it come, the manga reaches its climax soon.


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

Manga still has around 2 years or so, I could see definitely a lot more Sakura development coming, especially since the manga begins and ends with team 7. There's just too much time to even consider anything canon at this point lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah Sasuke will come into action and the real shitstorm aka SasuSaku will open debating threads.


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

oh no, not SasuSaku.... lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> Manga still has around 2 years or so, I could see definitely a lot more Sakura development coming, especially since the manga begins and ends with team 7. There's just too much time to even consider anything canon at this point lol


2 years with the pace Kishi continues the series is nothing,considering how many events we have to cover yet.
Yes, Sakura will have more development with he team 7 for sure , but Sakura having a romantic as NaruSaku i doubt it, she would need to let go of her feelings for Sasuke ( with he reuinion forget about that) and then at some point start developing romantic feelings for naruto, thats is huge lifetime for such small deadline,and, since the manga is not a romance one well, go figure


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

All the points in that entry relies on making Sakura Kushina when the real parallels in the manga as stated by other manga characters are Naruto to Kushina not Sakura and even if they did would they be towards a romantic notion or just someone personality. 

Plus that entry doesn't take in account to recent events. The letter ninja asking Sakura if there is already someone shes in love with and Sakura thinking only of Sasuke not of both boys that would indicate a conflict of emotions. 

Then the Naruto --> Hinata quotes and actions in 615. 

I also believe that Hinata's speech and Sakura's reaction shots will be an strong push for Sakura when Sasuke comes back into the scene. Not going back on her words and believing in her comrades/family. The real conflict Sakura has been shown to have are her actions towards Sasuke should she follow him and abandon the village or should she kill her love for the sake of her village? 

Soon we will get our answers for N/H N/S and S/S.


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> 2 years with the pace Kishi continues the series is nothing,considering how many events we have to cover yet.
> Yes, Sakura will have more development with he team 7 for sure , but Sakura having a romantic as NaruSaku i doubt it, she would need to let go of her feelings for Sasuke ( with he reuinion forget about that) and then at some point start developing romantic feelings for naruto, thats is huge lifetime for such small deadline,and, since the manga is not a romance one well, go figure



agreed, Sakura must resolve her feelings for Sasuke first


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 29, 2012)

At this point I think that Naruto-related shipping arguments have been resolved; Naruto acknowledged Hinata's role in his life is similar to his parents and takes the initiative in the hand-holding scene; Naruto makes the romantic move on Hinata this time around. It was also played seriously, in what is effectively the climax of the war; there is no _NaruSaku-style: Comic Relief Date Request Jutsu_ to be seen here, and thus this shit means something.

One may argue, "but Naruto needed to make contact with Hinata anyway in order to give her Kurama's chakra; it doesn't necessarily equate to romantic reciprocation", and to that... no shit. But Kishi's fights are always analogous to the character development present in them; the techniques and actions characters perform always reflect the feelings of  the characters fighting. Naruto and Hinata are entering the climax of the war hand-in-hand, which is symbolic of the bond that they have just made. Of course, the nature of their contact would reflect the nature of their bond if this is the case. Holding hands is a symbol of overt romantic feelings in Japan, so the fact that Naruto decides to make contact with Hinata in an overtly romantic manner means that Naruto considers his bond with Hinata romantic in nature.

Naruto has always spoken with his actions, so a formal "I love you" isn't needed; *the way* Naruto decides to acknowledge his bond with Hinata and give her Kurama's chakra, something that has been with him ever since he was born and now a symbol of his parents' love, to share, is evidence enough.

The *Sasuke*-related shipping issues, on the other hand...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> agreed, Sakura must resolve her feelings for Sasuke first



Except it was resolved in Kage Summit arc.

and a plus confirmation in war arc.


----------



## kubik (Dec 29, 2012)

Let's jump couple months ahead... is SS canon yet?

You know it's coming


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Except it was resolved in Kage Summit arc.
> 
> and a plus confirmation in war arc.



Well this could be, but I wouldn't say it should be confirmed as that. If Naruto flips to love Hinata the same could be done with Sakura loving Naruto, or as some would argue- Sakura loves Naruto already she is just unaware or confused of her feelings as of now. Lots and lots of questions.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 29, 2012)

kubik said:


> Let's jump couple months ahead... is SS canon yet?
> 
> You know it's coming



Kishi managed to pull NH in a way that even had many anti-NH and pro-NS going. "You know, this NH thing wasn't as bad as I feared. In fact, Hinata was kinda cool." That + it's obviousness = lack of massive shitstorm that some expected/hoped for. 

Will be much harder to pull off with SS.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 29, 2012)

kubik said:


> Let's jump couple months ahead... is SS canon yet?
> 
> You know it's coming



I don't think it's comming


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> Well this could be, but I wouldn't say it should be confirmed as that. If Naruto flips to love Hinata the same could be done with Sakura loving Naruto, or as some would argue- Sakura loves Naruto already she is just unaware or confused of her feelings as of now. Lots and lots of questions.



If Sakura is still "confused" or "unaware" reguarding her feelings for Naruto when those feelings were brought to her attention by Sai, she is retarded. She already got to confront her feelings for Naruto in the kage meeting arc. Turns out it was just friendship. And think about this. 

Kishi even drove the nail in deeper a few times.

Love fodder: "I love you!"

Sakura: "There's someone else." 

Sakura thinks of Sasuke and only Sasuke, yes in flames and she looks sad, but the point is, no Naruto)

Then when all the rookies get to think about Naruto, Sakura goes on about how she's heading to Naruto "as a friend". 

There are no questions left as far as Naruto pairing goes, NH won. The only questions left are about SS, and that should be entertaining when we get to that.


----------



## wie (Dec 29, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> Kishi managed to pull NH in a way that even had many anti-NH and pro-NS going. "You know, this NH thing wasn't as bad as I feared. In fact, Hinata was kinda cool." That + it's obviousness = lack of massive shitstorm that some expected/hoped for.
> 
> *Will be much harder to pull of with SS.*


Haha, you don't say? You're right, I'm not even a NH shipper, and I liked this moment. A lot, actually. I can easily accept, even welcome the fact that Hinata may get with Naruto in the end. It feels right, to me.

Now, SasuSaku on the other hand...  We all know the whole forum is going to explode if it happens. The sad thing is, I think it will, even if I can't think of any 'realistic' way to make Sasuke fall in love with Sakura (Hell, just typing it feels wrong).


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, the kage arc and the war arc should have made it clear: Sakura loves Sasuke, thats it.

Kishi already defined this, she already got that questioning moment, and even after Sasuke tried to kill her, she still loves him.

Can you guys even realize how much trouble would it be to make NaruSaku happen?

He would not only need to get hid of Hinata, but also make Sakura have a believable switch from Sasuke to Naruto, in a way that it doesnt make it look like she chose Naruto because she couldnt get Sasuke...

Dont you think that it would be awkward? Sakura suddenly gives up on Sasuke after still loving him even after he tried to kill her...The only person that can stop Sakura now is Sasuke, and if he did, if he made her loose any hope towards him, if she stayed with Naruto later, it would be just bad...


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 29, 2012)

kubik said:


> Let's jump couple months ahead... is SS canon yet?
> 
> You know it's coming



Bring that on! 

Sasuke needs to be shown _now_. Where is Le Sauce? 




This chapter = sole spotlight on NH. For us, and for the entire shinobi front line.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 29, 2012)

A song for NH.
[YOUTUBE]wfP3CBlRyng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Onbaa (Dec 29, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> 469 killed NS, but 615 pissed on it's grave. There's no coming back from this.
> 
> - Hinata once again was the one to steer Naruto back on track.
> - It's NARUTO who took Hinata's hand in his own.
> ...




Ohh The fanfics I can smell coming from just that one very thought...

And I swear Naru/Saku fans are addict in denial. Every single time Kishi has given us Naru/Hina action in this Manga have always been very deep moments, from the Blood Pledge to the I like people Like you speech all the way up to the Confession scene with her fighting to protect Naruto and now with The Slap and The Hand Hold. 

They have been few and far between but each is a moment which has stirred emotion in both sides and been a turning point for them in some way. Leading up to this moment where they stand together in the face of something the combined Ninja of the whole Verse have gathered to defeat. I hate to say that Kishi planned and used Neji's death to set this last moment up as the true undeniable moment of confirmation, but honestly we needed a breaking point moment where once again Naruto questions his way and Hinata who from the earliest time we have seen her has followed this same way to once again remind him of what he and his personality and drive has created; a bound that connects every one who believes in him.

On top of this every time that SAKURA if she was suppose to be with Naruto and follow the, "OMG SHE IS THE MAIN FEMALE AND HAS TO BE WITH THE HERO IN THE END CAUSE THATS HOW MANGA WORKS DUR!" Thinking which seems to be the core of the whole Naru/Saku shippers claim any more, she has failed to step up and be there for those moments. Plus every time Kishi has had the power to kill off Hinata as a romantic partner or casts her to the side as just fodder he has placed her in the spotlight. As I have said before if he didn't want Hinata to be with Naruto why not meerly of let Hinata die after her confession and bring her back with Nagto's revival Jutus like Kakashi?

The reason is Hinata has been planned for Naruto since before he even started the series as Naru/Hina fans know from the drawings he did of her right before he started with it and that we also know his editors were the ones who pushed for the addition of Sakura and Sasuke in the very early stages of creating the series. Hinata has been created as to be the only female of the Group who has alway has seen who Naruto was, even having her birthday fall after Naruto's and the 9-Tails being sealed inside. (I have always wondered if the rest the group distrusted Naruto as kids from the start cause they remember the evil of the 9-tails Aura as babies and felt that subconsciously around Naruto along with all the adults treatment of him.)

All Naru/Saku moments have been either early slap stick childish 'ask for a date get power slammed by the girl' moments at the start the series, or emotion team building moments where Sakura actually realizes Naruto for who he is for a bit before going back to treating him like his just a goof. The one moment that she actually had a deep emotional moment where she was trying to express true romantic feelings, it was because as others have pointed out she was feeling Guilty for setting Naruto on a Path to get Sasuke back and thinking by throwing herself at Naruto she can save him from their destiny. 

I can not honestly see how any reasonable Naru/Saku fan couldn't admit that this 615 sealed Naru/Hina as a lock. 

Those who can't are well.... Necrophiliacs I swear... loving something that is dead rotting and now thrown in a very deep hole. All that is left is the series ending Time skip with a prego Hinata and Naruto as the excited clumsy dad to fill the hole in with a mountain of cement.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 29, 2012)

I never thought the day would come,when I would defend a lame pairing like Naruhina Now,I will write why I think Naruhiha is likely and what roughly probably made Naruto more interested in her.

The reason why I think Naruhina is likely is Narutos behavior change towards her.
Naruto never seemed to be interested in her before,he barely thought or mentioned her.I think this was the case because Hinata simply wasn't his type which is not strange,since the girl he loved was the opposite of Hinata.

After Sakuras confession however he realized that the chances of Sakura falling in love with him is really unlikely,which most likely decreased his interest to try to be together with her,and opened his heart which was only taken by herSasuke.

Knowing that Hinata loves him made him  probably more interested about her then other girls which is not unfamiliar,as the person who is supposed to be in love with you,catches your interest unconscious more then other people.
However you only really get interested in someone,if you like this persons personalityor pretty face.In part 1 Hinata never really catched his interest,she was very shy and not confident at all.
Hinata  is nothing like the person she used to be before though,she is confident and strong willed and optimistic.Naruto seems to like this Hinata much more which is obvious with his treatment towards her.With holding her hand,he gives her the feeling of being safe.
(Holding hand could be also very plotonic,but in most cases especially between opposite(or same)genders in same age,it's probably meant to be romantic.Besides I think Kishi is aware that we now Naruto likes her in a platonic way,so it wouldn't make sense to try to point up something which is clear for everyone.)

I think Naruto still has feelings for Sakura,but Hinata seems to catch his interest more and more.Kishi makes Naruhina less one sided then SS and NS,which makes this pairing more likely then SS and NS,who are still one sided as they were in the beginning of the manga.

Just my 2 cents

Naruhina is still lame though


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 29, 2012)

What's with the Tobito comparisons in this thread? 

I mean, around the weeks of Tobito, we got more and more nods to the idea being legit during the fight between Team Naruto & "Tobi", right before the final reveal. His Mangekyo was shown, we got a mention of the Kannabi Bridge, there was greater emphasis on Kakashi in the story, etc. I used to think the idea was stupid, but as soon as we got those details, I pretty much conceded.

Receiving nods like that is even true of other plot twists, like Itachi being a good guy, and Pain's true identity. With the way Kishi writes, the final answer is practically a dead giveaway soon before the "100% fact" reveal takes place.

Now how is this being likened to NS when it's _NH_ getting all of the attention towards the endgame? 

O_o


----------



## 8 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Man, the kage arc and the war arc should have made it clear: Sakura loves Sasuke, thats it.
> 
> Kishi already defined this, she already got that questioning moment, and even after Sasuke tried to kill her, she still loves him.
> 
> ...


you speak my mind there.
---

it seems like after this chapter most people have left the discussion on which will be the final naruto pair. i guess its so obvious, discussing it feels silly.

but to be honest i had this feel for a while now. the final blow to ns for me was that letter ninja incident. sakura thought of only sasuke (not naruto). on top of that naruto and hinata were advancing, while foreshadowing even more developments. and all this in the final part of the manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What's with the Tobito comparisons in this thread?
> 
> I mean, around the weeks of Tobito, we got more and more nods to the idea being legit during the fight between Team Naruto & "Tobi", right before the final reveal. His Mangekyo was shown, we got a mention of the Kannabi Bridge, there was greater emphasis on Kakashi in the story, etc. I used to think the idea was stupid, but as soon as we got those details, I pretty much conceded.
> 
> ...




Exactly, when the hints of Tobito dropped first people started to say, _"Kishi is making it too obvious, he'll make a last twist/troll and show us he is not Obito."  _

And I always said it wasn't _trolling_ but rather _build up_ for the reveal.

The same, the exact same is happening now.NaruSaku fans are expecting a last troll to happen but I'm sorry for not being sorry, this is not happening.You can't make a romantic chapter (this much romantic) and then turn "Ups sorry Hinata but I love Sakura!".It's not working like that. 

In fact NaruSaku didn't get ANYTHING in this arc. NH had "it's all in your eyes" and SS had "love letter ninja".But NS? Nothing imo.

It's just so obvious, it's painful at this point.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of people who don't usually care for pairings posting here now lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2012)

Villain, the way Naruto first thought about her reminds me of how Kushina didn't think much of Minato. And that Naruto always does the opposite of what she says. "Find a girl like me." Hinata is kinda the opposite.


----------



## RatchetNinja (Dec 29, 2012)

i dont care about pairing cuz they all lame to me but if i want a pairing to happen in this manga is naruhina and ill tell u why ; 

narusaku ; mid-violence, brother-sister relationship,one-sided, saku still after a murderer,lame, I FORGOT TO PUT "LIES"

sasusaku ; violence, abusive, TOTALLY one-sided, attempted murder

naruhina ; one-sided(sort of), stalking, a mini-violence (it was a gentle fist doe.)

sasunaru ; VIOLENCE, ATTEMPTED MURDER, ONE-SIDED

naruhina has no violence and its starting to be less one-sided, no attempted murder, eye think naruhina is the most positive one
anyways dey all lame but if naruhina happens imma be fine with it


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a good point I guess.

And every healthy relationship has a bit of physicality. Especially slapping.


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

Plague said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people who don't usually care for pairings posting here now lol



Yes. I have also seen many fans become members of certain FCs who have also stated that "they didn't care for pairings but. . ." with the manga reaching the final stages and the official pairings becoming more visual the FCs on the forums will be getting lots of new shipments of members in the next few months.

The next real debate is Sasuke/Sakura and how that relationship will play out with the Naruto/Hinata sailing to port the argument of Naruto/Sakura! have all been counter (with evidence from the manga offing the counters no less) and we have our answer.

*Sakura loves Sasuke. She loves Naruto as a friend/comrade. Hinata loves Naruto and Naruto is is also being shown by Kishi to be falling for Hinata 

*"_My life is not only mine. . ._ Hinata thank you! It's because of you that stayed at my side." 

Now put those words outside of Naruto and put them to another pair that you like and see how that plays out? Isn't it romantic?


----------



## Frosch (Dec 29, 2012)

It's funny how some people find someone appropiate for a character cause she "keeps him in line" and yet, she's been largely absent and really done very little for him

And yet the girl that's supposed to have be been absent just "kept him in line" this chapter. Not that Naruto needs someone to "keep him in line" he's not Bee or Jiraiya and has been living on his own.

I sure as hell wouldn't want a girl to keep me in line, when I'm in line just fine by myself already.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys... I think the mods created this thread so people could now debate and who will end up with Sasuke.... will it be Karin or Sakura ( I belive Sakura cuz Karin is in denial and i no the three steps of geting over something , angry , denial , acceptance )

*Naruto and Hinata are now set in stone the last page of Naruto Manga 616....*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*" Never letting go of that hand !! " **That was Kishi saying that !!!*


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2012)

Uchihas always attack the ones important to them.

That one is a little hard to predict because of Sauce's growing instability, but I think the foreshadowing point clearly to one direction.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 29, 2012)

Even though several people already beat me to it, I'm going to try my hand at rebutting some of EmperorZeo's post.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kishi is trying to fool the readers. He's doing what I like to call a narrative feint. I've seen it before in other manga. The writer spends the majority of the story hinting at one main pairing. But at one point the writer begins to add evidence that they're instead going to pair the main character with another love interest instead.



I understand this concept, and I have noticed it in several media. So let's see where this goes. 



> In the end the author always hooks up the pairing which they had been most strongly foreshadowing throughout the entirety of the story. Almost always the main guy and main girl. In this case Naruto and Sakura.



Length of time spent exploring NaruSaku as a serious romantic option: Chapters 245-469; 224 chapters, approximately four-and-a-half years.

Length of time spent exploring NaruHina as a serious romantic option:
Chapters 79-615 and ongoing; 536 chapters, approximately eleven years so far.

Notice that NaruHina gets development before and after NaruSaku, and even one point during it, with Hinata's confession. *NaruSaku* is the narrative feint here.



> Narrative feints are not restricted to romance. Kishi already did it with Tobi. He gradually hinted at Tobi being Obito. Suddenly he made everyone think that Tobi was really Madara, or someone other then Obito. And through it all he kept adding hints that pointed towards Tobi=Obito. And in the end that's exactly what happened. *He's doing the same thing with his main pairing.*



Which happens to be NaruHina. Kishi builds them up during Part 1, drives his attention away from them in early Part 2, only to return to them in late Part 2. All of NaruSaku's development has been in early Part 2, and it has not gone anywhere significant, with most of its scenes being comic relief, the hints of romantic reciprocation on Sakura's end being contradicted by later events, and the amount of panel time Naruto and Sakura have together being next to nonexistant after the Five Kage Summit arc.



> Usually, I find these feints to be very unsubtle ways of trying to add a twist to a story. That or the author just likes the troll their fans. Either way, people keep falling for them.



 ...  



> And I'll close this with what I have been saying the whole time, *NaruHina* is inevitable. It is *one of* the most heavily and obviously hinted outcome in the manga. More so then anything else *other than SasuSaku*. Practically written in stone. It is simply too late for Kishi to pair Naruto with anyone else, without making it look like sloppy writing. And Kishi is is consistent with the outcomes of his foreshadowing. Don't fall for the feint *that is known as NaruSaku.*



Fixed. 



> I probably sound over confident when saying this, but I can honestly say I saw the developments in 615 coming. Knew they would happen since chapter 573. Except for Neji's death of course, I didn't even guess that would be what would trigger it.



In retrospect, Neji's death was as obvious as this NaruHina development; Neji is the only one of the Konoha 12 that doesn't get any speech or thoughts showing his motivation for Naruto. Why not? *Kishi was saving them for 614.*



> More importantly, Sakura had her own foreshadowing that chapter. And Kishi very deliberately gave us Hinata's statement first and saved Sakura's for last. Meaning, that Sakura's words were far more important.



Not necessarily. Generally speaking, when going through points in an argument, you leave the strongest point, and the one that best ties everything together for last, but also put something very strong first to hook the audience. Hinata's motivation is the hook meant to capture readers' attention. Sakura's motivation is meant to tie the Konoha 12's motivations together; she speaks of all of them in a general context. They are both strong points in their own right. 



> Quite honestly, I know there will soon be major development between Naruto and Sakura, but I look forward more to Kishi finally making Sakura into the major player that she is supposed to be.



Don't get your hopes up. Sakura has done next to nothing since the Five Kage Summit arc ended, and the one conflict she's important in is the one with Sasuke, and the Five Kage Summit arc did a very nice job of writing her out of that. I don't expect anything relevant from Sakura until Naruto and Sasuke's rematch, and even then she isn't going to be a combatant as seen during the end of 5KS.



> Second, I don't like the way too many people simply brush off parallels. Authors make parallels on purpose. They are a form of foreshadowing and can legitimately be used in a debate. However, there is a difference between obvious parallels that speak for themselves, and bad ones that people really have to stretch to fit their argument.



I do not brush off parallels. In fact, they support NaruHina more than any other pairing, especially NaruSaku.

Who is Sakura explicitly compared to? Tsunade. 
Who is Naruto's counterpart in the Sannin? Jiraiya.
Who is Tsunade in love with after all these years? Dan. And more importantly not Jiraiya.
Naruto's and Sakura's counterparts in the Sannin did not end up together despite everything Jiraiya did for Tsunade. Going by this parallel, NaruSaku is a sinking ship.

But one may bring up Kushina, and how she asked Naruto to "find a girl like her", citing Sakura as the girl that most resembles Kushina.



In this very chapter, Naruto compares Hinata's love for him to his parents' love, and by extension Kushina's; Hinata is the girl *Naruto compares to his mother.* Not Sakura, Hinata. There exists no character in-universe comparing Sakura and Kushina, while Hinata does have someone comparing her and Kushina; the most important man involved, Naruto himself.

Since there is no one comparing Sakura and Kushina within the story proper, that parallel is the stretch.




As for who Sasuke is going to end up with, I have no idea. It would seem to be the case that SasuKarin was meant to be the "feint" to be dealt with and going back to SasuSaku, but Karin still holds relevance now with her planned prison escape in 574 and the revelation she's an Uzumaki. And considering that Karin's total existence pretty much revolves around Sasuke and has some doubts about him going from Five Kage Summit, along with the fact that Sakura's had a single panel thinking about Sasuke this whole war and no mention of her bond with him by third parties, it seems like we're set to get more SasuKarin development than SasuSaku from now on. But Sakura still loves Sasuke despite everything, so...


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool.  I like their development and it seems like they would make a good pair, because they're both mostly healthy people.  Hinata's not afraid to be her own person with her own goals, and of course same to Naruto.  They, hopefully, will show a great deal of teamwork along with romance.

As for Sasuke - don't think he should wind up with Sakura or Karin or anyone else.  Frankly, he's too unhealthy to be with anyone.  He needs to work on himself.  Plus Karin's obsession with him was unhealthy and for that she shouldn't ever be with him ("ravaging" aka raping him while he's unconscious, really?) and Sakura needs to work on being her own person without needing approval from either Naruto or Sasuke or anyone else.  Frankly I'm disappointed that Kishimoto took the main female character and so utterly trashed her while making Naruto and Sasuke so cool, but whatever.

HinataxNaruto is a good couple.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2012)

@karyu

pretty sure if anything Hinata's Minato and Naruto's Kushina.

But carry on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 29, 2012)

So many people are saying it so I will bite. 

How does Karin being an Uzumaki now make SasuKarin more likely? He has proven he doesn't give a shit about her and she got over him. It's a pairing with no interest on either side. 

Other than crack purposes as it being a het NaruSasu, I don't get how this possibly is relevant to the pairing happening.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 29, 2012)

Plague said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people who don't usually care for pairings posting here now lol



It's actually pretty fun to post about when you have no real investment in any side and are just calling it like you see it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 29, 2012)

It's probably easier to debate that way, too.


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 29, 2012)

Hinata is a kinky little girl how much do you want to bet naruto will use some of them tails during love making?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2012)

And if it doesn't happen, you best believe someone is going to draw it.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

How most NaruSaku fans see the chapter --> For discussion purposes


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is that Naruko?


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> - NH powering up on Kyubi chakra... (I'm pretty sure Hinata got pregnant from that)



you've gotta be shitting me


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> you've gotta be shitting me



Preggo sex yesh plz.



Unbroken said:


> Is that Naruko?



Yes the better question is i didn't know hinata was into lezing naruto... 200% hotter


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Yeah Sasuke will come into action and the real shitstorm aka SasuSaku will open debating threads.



There will be blood.

I understand that SasuSaku is fraught with all the warning signs - broken wing syndrome, attempted murder, etc., and yet again, if this manga was modeled in realism, Naruto would not be chasing Sasuke either. Nobody would.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> How most NaruSaku fans see the chapter --> For discussion purposes


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

I might be called a NaruSaku fan for this and so be it. 

Nothing is set in stone.

Not even for a longshot. Is the manga over yet? No. Is Kishi using a Narrative Feint? Yes/No. Is the love only coming from Hinata? So far, yes, because Naruto never said he loved her back. Are NaruHina fans putting this out of proportions? Yes.

By the way, my username is TittyNipple.


----------



## ICEmanJC (Dec 29, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I stopped listening after the " borderline mutual moment "  fiasco
> Seriously, it was clear as day , if you call that borderline  in  an non romance manga then you honestly need to take those pairs of glasses off and buy new ones.
> I would gladly hear  some valid points stated , so far the biggest point against NH was Naruto's counterpart, now, i doubt there is much too point that can be discussed further.


oh, I didn't make the video, just passed it on


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> Preggo sex yesh plz.



don't stir my appetite, it becomes insatiable


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

And besides, Kishi can drop the ball and go all like "NARUXINO BITCHES!"


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> How most NaruSaku fans see the chapter --> For discussion purposes


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

People who are using "Naruto never/Hasn't said I love you!" well I'd like to counter that.

Did Edward ever say the words "I love you" to Winry? 

Did Vegeta ever say the words "I love you" to Bulma?

Seeing a thread here? men in Japan usually speak louder in their actions and sometimes couples never actually say "I love you" but "I like you" saying "*I love you*" is a big deal in Japan and isn't thrown out there easily or casually like in the USA and having Hinata say *aishiteru* and not daisuki shows on Kishi's part the depth of her feelings towards Naruto.

Even married couples on their deathbeds sometimes don't even tell their husband/wife "I love you" for an anime example take Hisana and Byakuya in Bleach one of Hisana's last words to Byakuya is "Thank you" she never says I love you, but her emotions are carried to Byakuya none the less. 

We might never get an I love you from Naruto or any other men in the series so we have to take in account their choice of words and physical actions towards that person.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

LMAO, VEGETA.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

HOLY SHIT.

You do realize that Naruto doesn't have a single percentage of Vegeta's pride?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 29, 2012)

mayn, NH folks what if Kishi troll us with NS after the war arc, remember what he did after the Pein arc?


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 29, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> mayn, NH folks what if Kishi troll us with NS after the war arc, remember what he did after the Pein arc?



You mean butchering NS with the kage arc and slowly developinging NH without having Naruto magically throw himself at her, leading up to this epic moment? Yes, I remember that, what about it?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

Erm, Ed proposed to Winry and blushed several times when they talked or talked about her. He wanted to marry her as a kid. Vegeta had a one night stand with Bulma and then they started living in the same house.


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> LMAO, VEGETA.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> ...



Clearly you do not wish to have an actual debate or conversation on this subject as you chose to ignore my post and the point it made about the social and cultural differences Japan has towards personal intimate relationships and how they are treated in fictional relationships within manga. 

I used two famous and one recent couple as an example of how an serious relationship has been written in an manga series which never spoke the words "I love you" towards each other, but the relationship was never question by fans or characters in the series as fake or non loving just because three little words were not spoken to each other.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> LMAO, VEGETA.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> ...


You do realize this is not a fucking Romance manga  where  the manga will focus on romance directly for more than couple of panels every 100 chapters ?
Guess that got in common with DB as shounen  
carry one, your posts are refreshing to be seen


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

Then again, this is Kishi.

Vegeta might as well appear and pull off his Obito mask.


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder who is the sub and who is the dom in this relationship...Hinata seems to like slapping,... and foxes love to bite when they get down...oh my NH are two kinky lovers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

Mione said:


> People who are using "Naruto never/Hasn't said I love you!" well I'd like to counter that.
> 
> Did Edward ever say the words "I love you" to Winry?
> 
> ...



AAAAAHHH Edward's proposaaal pek FMA has the BEST romance I've seen in shounen, period.

Also I agree Japan and Asia in general doesn't need saying directly I love you (or kiss) at all.Everything has degrees did you know that? Even calling someone "you". From lover to friend the way you say "you" changes."Anata" means "you" for lovers if I remember correctly.



ICEmanJC said:


> How most NaruSaku fans see the chapter --> For discussion purposes


----------



## ch1p (Dec 29, 2012)

The only thing that is good about this video is the music in the background.

Those arguments are very Harmonian in nature. It makes sense if you listen to it alone and completely forget everything else in this series. Like an analysis over the pairings on Dumbledore's funeral and why it spelled the end for HG and RH that I read once. It makes sense, if you forget about the rest of the series and literary perspective, and you just know this is full of shit.

However, 06:45 forwards, holy shit. THOSE PESKY EDITORS and SUCKURA IS JEALOUS.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 29, 2012)

I dont know what to say. I have nothing against love but Naruto has been ignoring her and now suddenly he holds her in her hands.

I would have sucked her tits after i killed Pain.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol, NaruHina thinks that when Naruto ignores Hinata for over 400 chapters, gets his life saved by her, and ignores her again until her cousin dies that he loves Hinata?

Pfft, NaruHina fans,


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Escargon said:


> I dont know what to say. I have nothing against love but Naruto has been ignoring her and now suddenly he holds her in her hands.
> 
> I would have sucked her tits after i killed Pain.



Well he is rather dimwitted.

At this point he should be sucking from her head to her toes but hey this is Naruto who does care more about a shoddy "villain/anti-hero" than any expected adolescent sexual appetite.

You're also no real Super Sand.


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Lol, NaruHina thinks that when Naruto ignores Hinata for over 400 chapters, gets his life saved by her, and ignores her again until her cousin dies that he loves Hinata?
> 
> Pfft, NaruHina fans,



That would be pretty laughable, if anyone was claiming it.


----------



## Kitsunahren (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> I said it before...from what I've heard NF is only minor compared to the tardism that was Avatar, Avaderp Korra, and Harry Potter.



Depends on where you look. NF generally has either classier or more amusing insults (scary thought, right?). AtLA was what Naruto would look like if you took Naruto, squashed 13 years into 2, and removed all of the ship-war fatigue that's been accumulating since Naruto punched Neji. Korra's just been a muddled shitstorm from Day 1 without any clear direction. And this:


*Spoiler*: __ 







HP, now...good god.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

That video up there is like, in denial.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> And besides, Kishi can drop the ball and go all like "NARUXINO BITCHES!"



 Can't say that would ruin my life. I looooove NaruIno.

I would hope that none of us, no matter what pairing we prefer, are expecting an "I love you." Ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

WHY SAKURA LOOKS SO SURPRISED??!!

Maybe just maybe because she was stunned by Hinata's speech?
Maybe just maybe she was "jealous" of how she couldn't do the same to Sasuke? I mean come on now, she tried to kill Sasuke just because she loved him and _she didn't want him to go any lower because of this._ She failed at it. But then here is Hinata and she basically saved Naruto from darkness.I don't support SS but if you want to look that deep, from storywise this makes the most sense.Maybe she'll be inspired by Hinata in the future? Who knows?


----------



## Escargon (Dec 29, 2012)

*Sad face falls off and gets replaced by a happy face*

Mm yeah he should massage her feets with rose-flavored oil and suck on her toes like a real man.

I had some problems during some time when i was a teenager like eight years ago, making me ignore important stuffs such as girls (which i sadly regret much now) but the girls just kept trying on and on to win my attention.

So as long as Hinata is in love with Naruto and no boy is fighting for her, i can pretty much say that Naruto got a big chance to buttblow Hinata. 

But the thing is, i had gaming problems, which caused a lack of sleep and lack of food and hunger, thats why i ignored girls, but these men are healthy, even by eating ramen every day, and they are like ignoring female characters for like 400 chapters?

Guess shes after him all the time because hes ignoring her. Based on IRL events i can pretty much prove that this is the case. 
Thats why shes like "OH GOD I CAN FEEL NARUTOS HANDS!" but the strange thing is that Kishi knows about this.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Kitsunahren said:


> Depends on where you look. NF generally has either classier or more amusing insults (scary thought, right?). AtLA was what Naruto would look like if you took Naruto, squashed 13 years into 2, and removed all of the ship-war fatigue that's been accumulating since Naruto punched Neji. Korra's just been a muddled shitstorm from Day 1 without any clear direction. And this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I however praise them for their honestly and trolled the shit out of an entire fandom.

Korra was a fucking disaster though.  Again it was a heroine with potential but fell short probably due to fan pressure and not as thorough writing.  I gave that show three chances and found little humor and appeal despite some smooth animation.



Plague said:


> That video up there is like, in denial.



Speaking of vids, here's a good song you should all be listening to:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSD5e8s7RaI[/YOUTUBE]

Black Angels ftw.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

There's no escaping, Bananehhhhh.  Prepaehhhh teh dehhhhhhhh.



Escargon said:


> Mm yeah he should massage her feets with rose-flavored oil and suck on her toes like a real man.



Um, if they're down with that...but knowing Hinata she's probably pent up with sexual frustration the way Sakura is with Senor Duckbutt.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

BTW Korra sucked so bad it hurts.

Such an overrated show.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> BTW Korra sucked so bad it hurts.
> 
> Such an overrated show.



I agree with this 100%

the animation was good here and there, and some things were funny, but even the regular Avatar Last Airbender was better. Korra was forcing that pairing shit right from the start lol. (Not the only reason I didn't like it, but still.)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 29, 2012)

Makorra, lol

Other than that I thought it was decent


----------



## Mione (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> WHY SAKURA LOOKS SO SURPRISED??!!
> 
> Maybe just maybe because she was stunned by Hinata's speech?
> Maybe just maybe she was "jealous" of how she couldn't do the same to Sasuke? I mean come on now, she tried to kill Sasuke just because she loved him and _she didn't want him to go any lower because of this._ She failed at it. But then here is Hinata and she basically saved Naruto from darkness.I don't support SS but if you want to look that deep, from storywise this makes the most sense.Maybe she'll be inspired by Hinata in the future? Who knows?



I agreed with this. 

I always viewed Sakura's panels in 615 not as jealously or anger, but as shock and intensity at Hinata's words. She tried to make Sasuke stay in part 1 with her TnJ, but it failed and then she gave up on TnJ and tried to kill him , but couldn't because she loves him so much still. 

Hinata's words will have an impact on Sakura and on Sasuke/Sakura in the future and unfortunately with the way Kish is going with the manga it won't be in certain shippers favor. 

I also agree that korra sucked because of shipping and obvious creators favorites running around.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> BTW Korra sucked so bad it hurts.
> 
> Such an overrated show.



They should have made a show starring adult Aang.

Shit im going off topic.

Hinata got huge boobs.

Super-frisbee!


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

The cake was delicious!

I don't even know with Pinky anymore...


----------



## Arisu (Dec 29, 2012)

I couldn't watch that video because the background was pink & orange, it hurt my eyes! 
The music was quite catching, but didn't made me treat the video seriously 

Naruto knows Hinata loves him, why is he squeezing her hand on his face?  He shouldn't give her hopes if he doesn't want to return her feelings :ho


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2012)

Korra was okay, could have been much better. I blame too much emphasis on pairings and the fact that the writers decided to go with a stand alone season, because they are 'unsure of its success'. Idiots.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

Plague said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> the animation was good here and there, and some things were funny, but even the regular Avatar Last Airbender was better. Korra was forcing that pairing shit right from the start lol. (Not the only reason I didn't like it, but still.)



It was basically a fanservice series.It was also planned to be a miniseries at the beginning but then when they got nice ratings they decided to go on.All for money, really.

Which is even more disgusting is it screams the series is created for fanservice, from Makorra(aka sorry for Zutara here you have your water&fire) to character types.It became obvious with episode 5 and the weak ass finale.

Anyway, mostly AtLA fans watch it so....




Mione said:


> I agreed with this.
> 
> I always viewed Sakura's panels in 615 not as jealously or anger, but as shock and intensity at Hinata's words. She tried to make Sasuke stay in part 1 with her TnJ, but it failed and then she gave up on TnJ and tried to kill him , but couldn't because she loves him so much still.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying %100 it's that but if people want to see that panel in a deep way this is the most reasonable one.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

8 said:


> you speak my mind there.
> ---
> 
> it seems like after this chapter most people have left the discussion on which will be the final naruto pair. i guess its so obvious, discussing it feels silly.
> ...



see.

At this point, NaruSaku only "makes sense" for those who ship them.

When we are not attached to anything ship-wise, and analyse the pairing inside of the plot, we can see that it does not fit at all.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> The cake was delicious!
> 
> I don't even know with Pinky anymore...



Do you have the "SUPER RETARD" page from JJBA Part 4? Those translations were lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> Even though several people already beat me to it, I'm going to try my hand at rebutting some of EmperorZeo's post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



personally, i am expecting NaruHina and SasuKarin to happen.

Sakura might just end up with someone else.

I say this because, if we look from a plot perspective, NaruSaku doesnt work, but SasuSaku is also questionable, because it would leave that feeling where Naruto always loved Sakura and she still ended up with his rival.

Would be better if Naruto moved on, but Sakura also did, each one ending up with a different person, not included in the whole love triangle.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll repeat what I said before.

This scenario simply reminds me of the past.

Hashirama taking on Madara w/ the Kyuubi, the former being assisted by Mito.
Obito: "I can see the first Hokage within you."
I'm not seeing that line as Obito says it but more Kishimoto.
Just how Hashirama and Madara's battle was fate, history repeats itself again, just like Team 7 taking directions of the Sannin.

Parallells of the past is what Kishi does alot.


----------



## Fay (Dec 29, 2012)

Look guys I'm by no means a NS fan (I give no fucks about Naruto, so if it weren't for me liking Hinata I'd be 100% Narutoxforeveralone), but I'll say this: You say you want a debate about NH vs NS, but what I see is you guys ganging up on/making fun of anyone who sees things differently. If you really want to discuss things, then try being a little bit nicer for heavens sake and give people a chance to speak their minds without ridiculing them.



Jeαnne said:


> personally, i am expecting NaruHina and SasuKarin to happen.
> 
> Sakura might just end up with someone else.
> 
> ...


SasuKarin for me is a pairing I can't see happening. The feelings from Karin were always portrayed as mostly lust and she cast the guy aside the moment he went psycho (which, mind you I don't blame her for). As it stands it's zero sided, I don't see why Kishimoto would make her give up on him if he intended to make it happen.

Personally I hope for Sasuke x Ino. Together with Sakura and Karin she has shown romantic interest in him, even in part 2...she's also the only one of those three Sasuke hasn't tried killing yet. Kishi made her so useful this arc (aka saving Naruto and co's asses) and she's so pretty, a great match for the Sauce I'd say.

Sakura can be with another guy like Shika/Lee/Gaara.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> personally, i am expecting NaruHina and SasuKarin to happen.
> 
> Sakura might just end up with someone else.
> 
> ...



LeeSaku


----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> personally, i am expecting NaruHina and SasuKarin to happen.
> 
> Sakura might just end up with someone else.
> 
> ...



Yeah , but wouldn't SAKURA LOVES SASUKE x10 be kind of ... pointless? I mean why was it so focused on if nothing is meant to happen? And I am saying this from a literary pov.


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

I want Sasuke to end up with Ino. the only thing I really have for it is Asuma saying "Don't let Sakura beat you in love." or some shit lol. I don't ship it hard, but if I absolutely HAD TO choose a Sauce pair, it'd be SasuIno.

I don't think Sakura should end up with anyone really. Even Lee deserves better.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

Fay said:


> Look guys I'm by no means a NS fan (I give no fucks about Naruto, so if it weren't for me liking Hinata I'd be 100% Narutoxforeveralone), but I'll say this: You say you want a debate about NH vs NS, but what I see is you guys ganging up on/making fun of anyone who sees things differently. If you really want to discuss things, then try being a little bit nicer for heavens sake and give people a chance to speak their minds without ridiculing them.


I will speak for myself.
I never ganged anyone , i always respect others people opinions at some extend but, when im trying to have a proper discussion and people go either flaming the pairing, choosing to quote whatever they feel comfortable with or not stating any valid points then i got a problem, i respect the ones that are not coming here to debate  since, they are in difficult debating position right now but  when i got people that still trying to bring old dead points that have been discussed thousand of times already all im doing is to bring them a friendly reminder,that is all.

There is a difference of stating an opinion and  being totally ridiculous .


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 29, 2012)

ICEmanJC said:


> How most NaruSaku fans see the chapter --> For discussion purposes


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

I would think LeeSaku, but Lee's too good for her. 

And Fay, all of pairing fandom is basically ganging up on anyone, even their own, with adverse opinions that go against the grain.  It's hiveminded like a Tyranid swarm.  It's like the Buddy Bears always used to say, "If you ever disagree it means that you are wrong!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So many people are saying it so I will bite.
> 
> How does Karin being an Uzumaki now make SasuKarin more likely? He has proven he doesn't give a shit about her and she got over him. It's a pairing with no interest on either side.
> 
> Other than crack purposes as it being a het NaruSasu, I don't get how this possibly is relevant to the pairing happening.


forget your Karin hate and look at it this way ...

Who was the last person besides Itachi and Naruto, that we have seen Sasuke caring about?

Its hard to talk about het pairings when it comes to Sasuke, but he has showed some care towards Karin at some point, and to think that it was in part 2, even after discovering Itachi's stuff, its important.

He has stabbed her, he has gotten hid of her, YES, but he has also cared about her, he awakened his other mangekyou jutsu trying to save her.

She said that she gave up on him, but from what i have read, she said it as if it was a really painful decision.

Why would Kishi reintroduce her? Why would he make Suigetsu bring up again the thing between Sasuke and Karin, when he said that he wanted to separate them? Why Kishi revealed that she was an Uzumaki?

Because imo, the fact that she is Uzumaki has relevance. Why? Because if we want to have some hope of Sasuke surviving, and the Senju vs Uchiha issue ending, expect Sasuke to end up with a Senju descendant is the best thing.

Add in the fact that Hyuuga might be related to Uchiha, and it would make even more sense, if Naruto ended up with a girl related to Uchiha, and Sasuke ended up with a girl related to Senju.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought Karin was just a glorified fangirl spurned by the completely asexual Sasuke.  I dunno anyway...knowing our beloved "writer" (to whom is hailed as a genius by pairing fans getting a win and a shit tier guy from those "trolled") she'll still be pretty damn irrelevant.  Pity too since if she wasn't created as such she might be more worthwhile.


----------



## Deana (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL, Karin might be reintroduced because her idol Orochimaru is back alive and his old sidekick Kabuto has been Itachied.  Nows her chance to grab hold of the original gangsta and continue not to give a crap about Sasuke.

Karinoro may be just around the river bend. XD


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Rose said:


> Yeah , but wouldn't SAKURA LOVES SASUKE x10 be kind of ... pointless? I mean why was it so focused on if nothing is meant to happen? And I am saying this from a literary pov.



well the whole Sakura loves Sasuke would be as pointless as the whole Naruto loves Sakura.

If people use Sakura loves Sasuke as a reason to make it happen, it gives room for the ones who use Naruto loves Sakura too, so we end up again in the same problem.

then what we do? They would either stay the three together, as in NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru (please Kishi ), or nobody gets anybody in the trio.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well the whole Sakura loves Sasuke would be as pointless as the whole Naruto loves Sakura.
> 
> If people use Sakura loves Sasuke as a reason to make it happen, it gives room for the ones who use Naruto loves Sakura too, so we end up again in the same problem.
> 
> then what we do? They would either stay the three together, as in NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru (please Kishi ), or nobody gets anybody in the trio.



I think the point is is that Sakura's feelings have been referenced several times, even alongside Hinata's this war arc. NaruSaku meanwhile has gotten nothing, and now NH is finalized. 

Also just to throw it out there, in 540 Lover Nin specifically tells Sakura that he hopes it works out between her and Sasuke.


----------



## Bumi (Dec 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> BTW Korra sucked so bad it hurts.
> 
> Such an overrated show.



Legend of Korra was good (minus the Amon reveal ).

_MaKorra_ was absolute shit.

It's like Bryke knew how terrible the shipping fandom was during AtlA and then decided to troll us by making the actual ship terrible.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

Deana said:


> LOL, Karin might be reintroduced because her idol Orochimaru is back alive and his old sidekick Kabuto has been Itachied.  Nows her chance to grab hold of the original gangsta and continue not to give a crap about Sasuke.
> 
> Karinoro may be just around the river bend. XD


i think im confused  :S


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Btw, i have never been a fan of Sakura, but i actually really like SasuSaku

i think they make a great pairing, if i take part 1 as reference.

They look good together.

Though i cant help but think of how awkward it will be if Sasuke ends up with the girl that Naruto loved all this time.

I could even see Sasuke refusing Sakura if only out of respect for Naruto.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I think the point is is that Sakura's feelings have been referenced several times, even alongside Hinata's this war arc. NaruSaku meanwhile has gotten nothing, and now NH is finalized.
> 
> Also just to throw it out there, in 540 Lover Nin specifically tells Sakura that he hopes it works out between her and Sasuke.



That's what I meant. Sorry bad with words.


----------



## Deana (Dec 29, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> i think im confused  :S


Just as planned.  

Karin was a true Orochimaru worshiper and he is back and she is referenced again, around the same time, so I just threw the info in a bowl and stirred.  Karin/Orochimaru is just as possible as any other non canon ship in this thread.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

The point with Sasuke is, if he is really interested into romance at all


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Deana said:


> Just as planned.
> 
> Karin was a true Orochimaru worshiper and he is back and she is referenced again, around the same time, so I just threw the info in a bowl and stirred.  Karin/Orochimaru is just as possible as any other non canon ship in this thread.


i cant wait to see how Karin will behave towards Orochimaru 


Suigetsu's reaction was already awesome.



LivingHitokiri said:


> The point with Sasuke is, if he is really interested into romance at all



we all know who Sasuke wants...unfortunately this is a shonen, poor guy


----------



## Bumi (Dec 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say NaruHina is endgame just yet. I'll admit I'm not overly fond of the pairing, but I'm not expecting an 'I love you' or anything ridiculous like that. I just don't think it's over yet. We've still got over a year to and Kishi likes to troll the shippers.

As for SasuSaku, I hope not. Sasuke has never been interested in Sakura or any other girl before, and I don't see him starting now. I view Sasuke as asexual. But in fanon, on the other hand...


----------



## Plague (Dec 29, 2012)

The 'eating popcorn' gifs thing is getting old.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

btw, i still think that we will get no pairings, and it will end with Sasuke and Naruto travelling the world together, leaving it all up to our imagination .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we all know who Sasuke wants...unfortunately this is a shonen, poor guy


Then people get mad at me when i call sasuke gay


----------



## Bumi (Dec 29, 2012)

This thread moves fast. The post I was semi-replying is like two pages ago.


----------



## Deana (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i cant wait to see how Karin will behave towards Orochimaru
> 
> 
> Suigetsu's reaction was already awesome.


Yeah, I loled at his reaction.  If Karin starts treating Orochimaru like she used to treat Sasuke . . . Orochimaru's reaction should be priceless.


----------



## Bumi (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, i still think that we will get no pairings, and it will end with Sasuke and Naruto travelling the world together, leaving it all up to our imagination .



I don't think that's 'no pairings'.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Bumi said:


> I don't think that's 'no pairings'.


.....

















Deana said:


> Yeah, I loled at his reaction.  If Karin starts treating Orochimaru like she used to treat Sasuke . . . Orochimaru's reaction should be priceless.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

So yeah Karin really is nothing more than a reinforced fangirl.

Thought so.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Then people get mad at me when i call sasuke gay



well.....Sasuke himself has not done anything gay yet, he has acted asexual. Naruto has had way more suspicious reactions towards Sasuke and people dont see him as gay, only because he also likes Sakura.

So people call Sasuke gay more in an offensive take...

But i am an yaoi fangirl, so i can go all the way and say that if there is a pairing that makes sense in this manga, its SasuNaru. Not only for Sasuke(who seems to totally ignore any female advance towards him, and only cared about Itachi and Naruto), but for Naruto(who even though shows interest in girls, has way more strong reactions when it comes to Sasuke).


----------



## Kek (Dec 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Though i cant help but think of how awkward it will be if Sasuke ends up with the girl that Naruto loved all this time.



Naruto seems fine with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 29, 2012)

Kek said:


> Naruto seems fine with it.


it might hurt, but Naruto keeps up his understanding posture.

Sai's and Yamato's behavior towards the issue shows that its not cool, not at all.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2012)

A lot people aren't cool with a lot of things Sasuke does.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> A lot people aren't cool with a lot of things Sasuke does.



And with good reason.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2012)

Shut up Mael, you stole my future sig.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Shut up Mael, you stole my future sig.



I used Za Warudo and stole it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 29, 2012)

At least Sasuke's interesting, which is less than I can say for this dragging arc. With someone or not, I enjoy following his story, even if he is violent and insane.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> At least Sasuke's interesting, which is less than I can say for this dragging arc. With someone or not, I enjoy following his story, even if he is violent and insane.



See I guess I've watched too much Hellsing to really be able to treat Sasuke seriously as violent and insane...and even then insane is a stretch.  His whole bit with Itachi one last time disproves insanity.

He's mediocre at best.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> See I guess I've watched too much Hellsing to really be able to treat Sasuke seriously as violent and insane...and even then insane is a stretch.  His whole bit with Itachi one last time disproves insanity.
> 
> He's mediocre at best.



In your opinion. Lately, Naruto as a character puts me to sleep; but then, I've realized that I don't always enjoy hero archetypes. 

Really? Despite everybody and their mother jerking Sasuke around, we're going to call him 100% clearheaded? I can't.

Edit:  Not what this thread is really for, and I know we won't agree on this lol.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> In your opinion. Lately, Naruto as a character puts me to sleep; but then, I've realized that I don't always enjoy hero archetypes.
> 
> Really? Despite everybody and their mother jerking Sasuke around, we're going to call him 100% clearheaded? I can't.



I didn't even mention Naruto.  He's also a fucking lame hero who has yet to develop a sense of realism or pragmatism and even when he's idealistic it's such a farce from let's say Luffy that it becomes painful to read his TnJ.  Even Goku, the worst shonen father and husband in the mangaverse, is better than him.

Did I say he was 100% clear?  No...and I'd wish you'd not jump to conclusions.  I see enough of that shit in the FCs and HoU.  Once you go insane you're not going back.  It's not like a light switch.  He may be sociopathic on occasion, but not insane.  Insanity is pure psychosis.  He doesn't have that axe crazy look or the cold demeanor of let's say Kira Yoshikage.  He's really not that well-written, Psallo...compared to so many others out there.  The best villains so far had been Kisame, Nagato, and to a lesser extent Orochimaru.

Now concerning pairings...Sasuke really doesn't deserve anyone and in some regard Naruto doesn't either.  Both are absolutely selfish.


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 29, 2012)

I personally view NaruHina as more or less verified, but I've thought that before, and I'd like to provide some tempering to the rampant celebration going on right now.

1) Most people are speculating that the NaruHina combination jutsu will be instrumental in defeating the Juubi.  They're probably right, but that means that it was included in Shikaku's plan, which means that Naruto had to team up with ONE of the Hyuuga.  Of course, if that was all involved, Naruto could have (and should have) teamed up with Hiashi.

2) As inspiring and awesome as Hinata's speech was, mostly she was simply reminding Naruto that other people care for him and are invested in him.  So it's possible that her importance here is just a representation of that--one of the many people who care for Naruto and have been inspired by him.  Of course, if that WAS the intent, then really her speech should have been intercut with more images of the alliance, and less focused on the two of them.

Just to provide some perspective.  I think my NaruHina sympathies are well-documented by this point, and honestly I wouldn't even be drawing attention to these possibilities if I didn't think the pairing was so strongly cemented right now.  But I felt I should temper all the "Naruto grabbed her hand because he wants to MARRY HER" sentiment running around.




Psallo a Cappella said:


> At least Sasuke's interesting, which is less than I can say for this dragging arc. With someone or not, I enjoy following his story, even if he is violent and insane.



*shrugs* To each his own.  Personally, I found Sasuke's fight with Kabuto, with its genjutsus, countergenjutsus, and ultra-super-secret-Uchiha-eye-magic to be dull and contrived.  

As opposed, of course, to this highly philosophical battle, full of pairing moments and drawn-out backstory revelations.  That's completely natural.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 29, 2012)

Mael said:


> Did I say he was 100% clear?  No...and I'd wish you'd not jump to conclusions.  I see enough of that shit in the FCs and HoU.  Once you go insane you're not going back.  It's not like a light switch.  He may be sociopathic on occasion, but not insane.  Insanity is pure psychosis.  He doesn't have that axe crazy look or the cold demeanor of let's say Kira Yoshikage.  He's really not that well-written, Psallo...compared to so many others out there.  The best villains so far had been Kisame, Nagato, and to a lesser extent Orochimaru.


I wish you wouldn't take the arrogant tone - your personal grudges about the fanclub section do not involve me, if I recall. I understand there's a certain level of literary objectivity, but nitpicking isn't going to convince me. If his see-saw demeanor is what makes him interesting, so be it, because in comparison to the straightforward "good guy" or straightfoward "villain," it's much more interesting to watch to see what he chooses to do next. Pardon, I guess I still feel he's flirting with insanity, but likely Naruto will bring him back from the brink. The signs point to it, at least. 



Afalstein said:


> *shrugs* To each his own.  Personally, I found Sasuke's fight with Kabuto, with its genjutsus, countergenjutsus, and ultra-super-secret-Uchiha-eye-magic to be dull and contrived.
> 
> As opposed, of course, to this highly philosophical battle, full of pairing moments and drawn-out backstory revelations.  That's completely natural.



Philosophical? I find it difficult to agree with that. The pairing moments are also fun, but not necessarily so great that I'll stay for anything past it. The chances of it fading into the background while more hero-worship surfaces are high.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

It's not personal with you, Psallo.  I just don't like to be reminded.

With Sasuke I just don't like the inconsistency.  A true sociopath or psychopath stays that way and redemption is often impossible with true mental insanity as such.  I mean look at Dio Brando.  The guy was a megalomaniacal sociopath and not even Johnathan Joestar, his best buddy, could bring him back.

That is how it's done.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe the author has pushed past the point of "realistic" redemption while simultaneously showing that the character might actually be redeemed, which is confusing. I can see that. People seem to be fairly split on whether Naruto can bring him back or if the only way out is death. I use "realistic" carefully because the entire context of the story is in a different perspective of reality than ours. Sasuke straddles that line (whether we find it interesting or irritating) and perhaps the development is losing clarity. Maybe on purpose, maybe not - can't say Kishimoto's motives are clear enough that we can decide. Personally, I see it less as inconsistency and more that he is trying to push the character as far as "realistically" possible, further than any other person Naruto wants to "save" (in this case, maybe destroy, as the only way), using others as a point of reference. If he sets it up as the last redemption of the story, it's a solid close.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> Maybe the author has pushed past the point of "realistic" redemption while simultaneously showing that the character might actually be redeemed, which is confusing. I can see that. People seem to be fairly split on whether Naruto can bring him back or if the only way out is death. I use "realistic" carefully because the entire context of the story is in a different perspective of reality than ours. Sasuke straddles that line (whether we find it interesting or irritating) and perhaps the development is losing clarity. Maybe on purpose, maybe not - can't say Kishimoto's motives are clear enough that we can decide. Personally, I see it less as inconsistency and more that he is trying to push the character as far as "realistically" possible, further than any other person Naruto wants to "save" (in this case, maybe destroy, as the only way), using others as a point of reference. If he sets it up as the last redemption of the story, it's a solid close.



I see where you're coming from and that's a fair enough theory.  My opinion again just comes from the past plots I've read from Hokuto no Ken (for the record Raoh was never a sociopath...just a very powerful conqueror who wanted to be defeated by Toki but accepted Kenshiro) to JJBA to Hellsing and so on.  It is entirely possible a sociopath can learn a new trick or two in terms of coming back to the light side of the Force a la Darth Vader.  It's just my confidence in the writer/artist is very low so I just don't think he'll pull it off very well and not look completely cornball.  That's all.  If that's the case I'd prefer he go Dio Brando for the final fight...just no Za Warudo or Star Platinum (though that'd be a fuckton cooler than Sharingan).


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 29, 2012)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> Philosophical? I find it difficult to agree with that. The pairing moments are also fun, but not necessarily so great that I'll stay for anything past it. The chances of it fading into the background while more hero-worship surfaces are high.



I, uh, was being sarcastic.  I realize there's nothing natural about a drawn-out battle where the heroes stop to ponder the cruel nature of life and resolve the URST that's been building for so many years.  And no, Obito's speeches are not really very philosophical.  But I do like the Naruto sections better.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

Fine zenieth...you can have your Dio sig now.  JoJo in drag provides the lulz.

As for this...le sigh let's see what two more weeks brings us before Tazmo drops the hammer.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2012)

Already chose knife throwing dio as consolation, bro


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 29, 2012)

Hinata is going to squeal really loud... XD


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Already chose knife throwing dio as consolation, bro



Well I've got JoJo in drag.  I win. 



Plot Hole said:


> Hinata is going to squeal really loud... XD



That was a given.  We already ruled out breast-suckling Naruto and toe-sucking Naruto...so we're going to get just squeeing Hinata.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 30, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> You mean butchering NS with the kage arc and slowly developinging NH without having Naruto magically throw himself at her, leading up to this epic moment? Yes, I remember that, what about it?



yeah I know, but I wanna see MORE attraction from Naruto, like I wanna feel that he's attracted to Hinata y'know.


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> yeah I know, but I wanna see MORE attraction from Naruto, like I wanna feel that he's attracted to Hinata y'know.



I second this. It would be nice to have Naruto compliment some of her physical features haha (he's already complimented the non-physical, sort of, kind of lol)


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 30, 2012)

Plague said:


> I second this. It would be nice to have Naruto compliment some of her physical features haha (he's already complimented the non-physical, sort of, kind of lol)



Exactly. I'd love to see more of that.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 30, 2012)

Plague said:


> I second this. It would be nice to have Naruto *compliment some of her physical features* haha (he's already complimented the non-physical, sort of, kind of lol)



Does having strong eyes count?


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> Does having strong eyes count?



It's a start I suppose hahaha


----------



## Azaleia (Dec 30, 2012)

As my sensei, in the japanese class said:

"In Japan we don't say I love you, because that sounds weak and everyone could say that just to impress someone. It's throught  actions that we can demonstrate our feelings to that special one..."

So,I don't know, it was interesting to me because Naruto was the one who was holding Hinata's hand, but still...Dude, Kishi is a troll...Who knows...


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 30, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> but still...Dude, Kishi is a troll...Who knows...



Kishi may be a troll, but he doesn't troll NaruHina.

Years might go by between moments, but literally everything Kishi promised regarding NaruHina development has been delivered one way or another so far.

Naruto vows to defeat Neji on Hinata's behalf. 
Naruto *does* defeat Neji on Hinata's behalf.

Hinata resolves to become stronger for both their sakes.
Hinata has since gained Hiashi's recognition and protected Naruto in the heat of battle; she has *indeed* become stronger for both of them.

Hinata tries to save Naruto's life, while confessing her love.
Naruto responds to Hinata's love-fueled actions with *gratitude.*
And since "I love you" is weak in Japan *the actions are what really count anyway.*

Hinata hoped to hold Naruto's hand.
Hinata and Naruto are *now holding hands.*

There are several-year long hiatuses sure, but NaruHina has never been truly trolled, except for maybe in the Hunt for Itachi arc where Naruto and Hinata are deliberately put on the same sub-team and nothing comes of it. But that's assuming Kishi was intending to pretend to show NaruHina development then in the first place.

Which he probably wasn't considering the Hunt for Itachi arc was Sasuke's arc, and NaruHina development has always come when Sasuke isn't around or part of a current plot point.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> As my sensei, in the japanese class said:
> 
> "In Japan we don't say I love you, because that sounds weak and everyone could say that just to impress someone. It's throught  actions that we can demonstrate our feelings to that special one..."
> 
> So,I don't know, it was interesting to me because Naruto was the one who was holding Hinata's hand, but still...Dude, Kishi is a troll...Who knows...



Instead in Japan you become herbivore men or have loli pillows.


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 30, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> yeah I know, but I wanna see MORE attraction from Naruto, like I wanna feel that he's attracted to Hinata y'know.



Naruto is a perv look at the sexy no jutsu he likes big tits and nice hips Hinata has both... just wait for thir children and imagin her ridding him without a comdom as he fucks her good. (lol how else are they gonna get teh babbies)?


----------



## Selva (Dec 30, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> Naruto is a perv look at the sexy no jutsu he likes big tits and nice hips Hinata has both... just wait for thir children and imagin her ridding him without a comdom as he fucks her good. (lol how else are they gonna get teh babbies)?


What... wha?


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

At this point the best argument in NaruSaku's favor is "nothing's set in stone; we've had more than enough pairing-psych in this series. Sakura's a supposed female lead that Naruto is supposed to still be chasing, and Hinata might die three chapters from now for all we know, so don't jump the gun".

All this talk about how Sakura is clearly JEALOUS and Naruto took Hinata's hand but didn't bother to say I Love You so it MEANS NOTHING and anyway this whole thing should automatically and obviously be seen as a NARRATIVE FEINT until proven otherwise - it honestly gives me Harmonian vibes to a disturbing degree. Fandom has learned nothing. It's the sort of rhetoric that results when you're so invested in something that you're willing to rationally bend over backwards and argue literally anything, grasp at any possible straw, so long as you don't have to say "crap, my favorite theory kind of looks unlikely now, and my un-favorite theory is, in contrast, looking worryingly likely".

You're probably thinking I'm being hypocritical and would resort to the exact same arguments if Naruto and Sakura were holding hands now, but no, 



> In fact, NaruSaku's possible decisive moments is what we're seeing right now in the manga and NaruHina's possible decisive moments were ages ago, which is the reason if you currently- with how things stand in the manga right now- asked me to bet my life on a pairing, I'm not gonna lie, I would've gone with NaruSaku,





> But [NaruHina's pivotal scenes] were just... long, long ago, and like you said, Hinata is a minor character and has no safety rope to forcefully keep her in the spotlight like Sakura does. That's why I think- as we sadly cannot view whatever goes on in Kishimoto Masashi's head and which of the two sets of decisive moments is the one he truly considers romantic, and are thus limited to guesswork in that area- that with only the dry manga facts on our hands, NaruSaku does seem likelier now.



My god. Seven f'n years.

So, anyway, yes. I can say "drat, my ship looks kind of unlikely now, but it's not a lost cause and I still have faith in it"; and so can you, NaruSaku fans.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 30, 2012)

Plot Hole said:


> Naruto is a perv look at the sexy no jutsu he likes big tits and nice hips Hinata has both... just wait for thir children and imagin her ridding him without a comdom as he fucks her good. (lol how else are they gonna get teh babbies)?



Why do I get the feeling you sext


----------



## kubik (Dec 30, 2012)

@AceMyth NH was set in stone when in her db1 profile while referring to her feeling towards Naruto Kishi used two words; love story.


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

> @AceMyth NH was set in stone when in her db1 profile while referring to her feeling towards Naruto Kishi used two words; love story.



Come, now. _Itachi being a bad guy_ turned out to not be set in stone, but this one headline in a databook is?


----------



## rscl (Dec 30, 2012)

Man just caught up reading 30 pages of this thread... this is too good

my intake on all this stuff?

SS and NH are guaranteed to happen now... for me its been obvious since part 1. 

We are shown that part 1 was setting things up, whereas part 2 was to execute. 

Some of you guys mentioned it before but Sakura doesn't really get much attention unless Sasuke is somehow involved, and all the times Sakura has said she is in love with Sasuke even after the murder attempts shows that her feelings aren't changing anytime soon.

Karin has said she is practically done with Sasuke so she is out of the picture, Sasuke doesn't give a shit even if she is a Uzumaki. 

Also I know Sasuke doesn't really care about Sakura right now, but this is Kishi we know what he wants and it's obvious as day for me, he can make another chapter were actions speak louder then words, or they have a very intimate moment.

Some call it bad writing, some say it's good. It's just Kishi's style of writing, he can make Sasuke fall in love within a couple of chapters... or a more logical approach would be that Sakura and Sasuke share a moment together that can expand to something more, and can be the start of something for the two. I don't expect him to start blushing, stuttering, or declaring his love for her anytime soon, just a start.  

With almost all of Sakura's development surrounding Sasuke and his decisions, and both of them sharing very intimate moments in part 1 show that their will be closure for the two.


----------



## emachina (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the smell of shipping wars in the morning. Why I pay for cable with all this free entertainment is beyond me. Time to cancel Time-Warner. Seriously, the NH fans have won and the NS are rearranging deck chairs as their hull breaks in half. It's so much fun to watch. I'm gonna have to start paying a membership fee here cause I'm starting to feel guilty.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> At this point the best argument in NaruSaku's favor is "nothing's set in stone; we've had more than enough pairing-psych in this series. Sakura's a supposed female lead that Naruto is supposed to still be chasing, and Hinata might die three chapters from now for all we know, so don't jump the gun".
> 
> All this talk about how Sakura is clearly JEALOUS and Naruto took Hinata's hand but didn't bother to say I Love You so it MEANS NOTHING and anyway this whole thing should automatically and obviously be seen as a NARRATIVE FEINT until proven otherwise - it honestly gives me Harmonian vibes to a disturbing degree. Fandom has learned nothing. It's the sort of rhetoric that results when you're so invested in something that you're willing to rationally bend over backwards and argue literally anything, grasp at any possible straw, so long as you don't have to say "crap, my favorite theory kind of looks unlikely now, and my un-favorite theory is, in contrast, looking worryingly likely".
> 
> ...



Lol Sakura's jealous.

Too funny.

Or, you know, that face was maybe her realizing that she had to take a stand with Sasuke, because she just saw another girl get the man she loved by doing so.

Honestly if all NS fans have to go on now is a single panel they are trying very hard to make work in their favor when it barely does, and the notion that MAYBE Hinata will die and they can have a rebound relationship at the very least, they really need to just quietly lie down on the deck and let the waves wash over them.


----------



## rscl (Dec 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Lol Sakura's jealous.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> ...



which she probably will do since the Sauce is arriving, and thats when she gets the most attention


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> forget your Karin hate and look at it this way ...



Ooooo Jeanne.  We get to disagree on something. 

There's not enough to hate.  Karin, more than anything, is a comic relief character. She has very little depth to her. Her "flashback" was half a chapter, was hopelessly generic, and didn't even make sense. Ninety percent of her actions revolve around her catfighting with people and mooning over Sasuke. She's cute, and I know she has shown some moments of having a real personality but overall, I can't see much in her past a comedy character.



> Who was the last person besides Itachi and Naruto, that we have seen Sasuke caring about?
> 
> Its hard to talk about het pairings when it comes to Sasuke, but he has showed some care towards Karin at some point, and to think that it was in part 2, even after discovering Itachi's stuff, its important.



This doesn't really hold water because didn't he also think about Team 7?



> He has stabbed her, he has gotten hid of her, YES, but he has also cared about her, he awakened his other mangekyou jutsu trying to save her.



He steamrollered over her and stabbed her while laughing just to get revenge for Itachi. I'm pretty sure that proves where his real loyalties lie.



> She said that she gave up on him, but from what i have read, she said it as if it was a really painful decision.



No more painful, and significantly less painful, than Sakura's decisions. She got over him in pretty much one chapter and has shown little to no remorse over it ever since. Karin has shown very little interest in Sasuke beyond physical attraction, and now that he fucked her over, she just wants to kill him. Granted, this may be enough to go on if Sakura wasn't in the picture, but as we have another girl to compare her feelings to, it doesn't look nearly as good (especially when you consider the fact that both were seriously betrayed by Sasuke and both tried or plan to try to kill him, and you compare their reactions and reasons for behaving as such).



> Why would Kishi reintroduce her? Why would he make Suigetsu bring up again the thing between Sasuke and Karin, when he said that he wanted to separate them? Why Kishi revealed that she was an Uzumaki?



He brought her up again because he does try to remind people that characters exist every year or so.  As for Suigetsu bringing her up, I always thought it was kind of obvious that Suigetsu had a crush on her. It was even more obvious when he said that he wanted to keep Sasuke and Karin apart. And Karin being an Uzumaki? Sasuke sucked her blood, so now he has Senju DNA. I read it as a convenient way for him to become an RS without having to have him go butcher and cannibalize Naruto. 



> Because imo, the fact that she is Uzumaki has relevance. Why? Because if we want to have some hope of Sasuke surviving, and the Senju vs Uchiha issue ending, expect Sasuke to end up with a Senju descendant is the best thing.



See above. 

Would you really be happy if in the end, Sasuke was just paired up with someone who was retconned into being a Senju/Uzumaki for the sake of "repairing" the Senju/Uchiha animosity and making babies?  I thought you were a Sasuke fan, Jeanne.



> Add in the fact that Hyuuga might be related to Uchiha, and it would make even more sense, if Naruto ended up with a girl related to Uchiha, and Sasuke ended up with a girl related to Senju.



Again, this all comes back to "they'll hook up just because of their bloodlines".

That really isn't enough for me. That's a downright terrible way to deal with characters.


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

> Kishi may be a troll, but he doesn't troll NaruHina.



Well, yes and no. Someone on another thread - I don't remember who - pointed out that Naruto and Hinata were put together on the same team during the Track Sasuke arc, which culminated in jack squat. There's also the part where, for nearly four years or somesuch, Kishi went "and for my next trick, I will make a grand love confession disappear off the face of the storyline".

It's definitely true though that backpedaling from _this_ would be a whole-new and unprecedented level of trolling. We can only hope that from now on there will be less back-pedaling and more regular pedaling. KOIDE! KOIDE! KOIDE!


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2012)

Kishi absolutely trolls NaruHina.

He never shows Naruto's present thoughts in romantic context so all we're left with is a light crush established 3 years ago and apparently to some hasn't gone through a lick of evolution.

I mean, really...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha oh wow, they left the thread here did they? 



Mael said:


> Kishi absolutely trolls NaruHina.
> 
> He never shows Naruto's present thoughts in romantic context so all we're left with is a light crush established 3 years ago and apparently to some hasn't gone through a lick of evolution.
> 
> I mean, really...



NH is really the last faction that should be complaining about trolls, Kishi's been throwing them bone after bone after bone for years now.

It pales in comparison to NS (all that development you thought happened didn't actually happen) or SS (I don't even know where to begin).


----------



## LoT (Dec 30, 2012)

Does it mean, we kinda get a new hybrid-baby? Hyuumaki or something like that? So Karin has to bang Sai for some 100% Uzumaki, I guess. Congrats Sakura to get to make some little Uchihas.


----------



## kubik (Dec 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:
			
		

> NH is really the last faction that should be complaining about trolls, Kishi's been throwing them bone after bone after bone for years now.


Oh yeah? I still remember 450 hug, the biggest fuck you to nh ever.


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2012)

LoT said:


> Does it mean, we kinda get a new hybrid-baby? Hyuumaki or something like that? So Karin has to bang Sai for some 100% Uzumaki, I guess. Congrats Sakura to get to make some little Uchihas.



Not if Ino makes em first!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 30, 2012)

kubik said:


> Oh yeah? I still remember 450 hug, the biggest fuck you to nh ever.



That was pretty hilarious at the time but it ultimately changed nothing.


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, the 450 hug just made us dislike Sakura even more. I thought it made her look like, well, a bitch. She knows how Hinata feels about Naruto. That hug was almost like a claim. 

I don't think Kishi would troll on his last chapter of the year. I suppose it's likely, but I'm certain he'd get a lot of backlash for it. Not just from fans, but editors too. 

Although I hate to admit, SS is probably the most likely Sasuke pairing. I still prefer SasuIno though! lol


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 30, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> Well, yes and no. Someone on another thread - I don't remember who - pointed out that Naruto and Hinata were put together on the same team during the Track Sasuke arc, which culminated in jack squat. *There's also the part where, for nearly four years or somesuch, Kishi went "and for my next trick, I will make a grand love confession disappear off the face of the storyline".*



I brought the Hunt for Itachi arc up myself in that very post.

And about the bolded part:

Hinata's attempt to save Naruto is commented on by Neji and Sakura during the last part of the fight with Pain while Sakura is healing Hinata in chapter 442.

We see Naruto reflect on Hinata's attempt to save him in chapter 490.

We get Naruto responding to Hinata directly in 559.

Said response raises Hinata's confidence, and the change in resolve is seen in 573.

Neji's thoughts on Hinata's sacrifice lead him to new insight regarding his father's death, as pointed out in 614.

Hinata's newfound resolve helps Naruto through Neji's death in 615.

And remember that in Japanese culture, saying "I love you" amounts to diddly squat if your actions don't give those words meaning, so actions count more than words and Hinata's actions are what is brought up in 442, 490, and 559.

There are references to it spaced out between 437 and 559, at least one third party is affected by it, to act on it after 559, and the response given in 559 has an impact on the plot later on.

So Hinata's confession did not disappear at all; it was only sidelined to deal with the more pressing Sasuke issue, and as we know from the Hunt for Itachi arc, Naruto's bonds with Sasuke and Hinata do not interfere with each other.

At any rate, what I meant is that Kishi doesn't *permanently* troll NaruHina; he always returns to it eventually to validate that development is still going on between them.

Unlike NaruSaku, where Yamato's hint at romantic reciprocation on Sakura's end is met with LOL NOPE thanks to Yamato's reaction to the failfession. And the failfession itself depicting the idea of Sakura giving up on Sasuke and moving on to Naruto as "fickle", "lying to oneself", and "a joke that isn't funny". Cue Naruto never acknowledging Sakura in romantic context ever again.


----------



## Plot Hole (Dec 30, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Why do I get the feeling you sext



I do before I jyuuken there gspot with my c_ck... sharing my chakra like naruto dit to HinTITs.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

Wait, what? Sakura hugging Naruto after the Pain fight was a fuck-you to NaruHina and a fuck-you to Hinata?

Sakura and Naruto are friends regardless of pairings. There's nothing weird about a chick hugging her male friend when he nearly died saving the village. Good God, these people. It's like they never had friends of the opposite gender before.

Generally girls don't stare lovingly into someone's eyes and hold hands with them unless there's something going on, but girls constantly hug guys as friends.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2012)

parings are serious business people are really invested in them.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 30, 2012)

Plague said:


> Yeah, the 450 hug just made us dislike Sakura even more. I thought it made her look like, well, a bitch. She knows how Hinata feels about Naruto. That hug was almost like a claim.



What's wrong with Sakura hugging her teammate and thank him after the ordeal they've gone through? Even if Sakura doesn't love Naruto, they're still friends, and Naruto just saved the village.

Furthermore, there is a misunderstanding of what the hug was meant to be. This is the moment Naruto is acknowledge by the village, which spurned and disrespected him when he was a kid, and now has been learning about his true value and which culminates in this. Sakura was the avatar of the whole village acknowledging Naruto, because she's the most recognisable face of that group. Hinata hugging Naruto would be severily missing the point of the scene, because Hinata acknowledged Naruto all along.

There is also the dismissal of the romantic conotations by Hinata and the villagers. Hinata didn't think Sakura was hogging her man, she smiled and later, she made ridiculously bold endgame claims. Sakura was never an obstacle for Hinata (at least she didn't view her as such). The villagers themselves, this is a japanese work, romantically touching in public is frowned upon even if you like the people that are doing it. Since they're all okay with it, one more reason as to why the scene was never meant to be romantic in the first place. Another dismissal was from Sakura himself, who was not in love with Naruto at the time of the hug. And it wasn't long after that that we got confirmation whom she truly loved.

As a sidenote, If it had been Hinata, it would probably be bad for NH. Naruto certainly didn't love Hinata back then, she was just another one of the Rookie 12. Kishimoto avoiding the issue, while sloppy, was a clear Naruto was given time to move on from Sakura and stew Hinata's words in his head. Forcing Naruto to have dealt with the confession right way would have been awkward. He'd either reject Hinata because he had no feelings for her back then, or he would magically fall in love with her just because she confessed.

Sure it "trolled" NH a little because the fandom for whatever pearings always needs to inflate the silliest of things. I honestly don't see why Sakura couldn't have hugged Naruto though.



PikaCheeka said:


> Wait, what? Sakura hugging Naruto after the Pain fight was a fuck-you to NaruHina and a fuck-you to Hinata?
> 
> Sakura and Naruto are friends regardless of pairings. There's nothing weird about a chick hugging her male friend when he nearly died saving the village. Good God, these people. It's like they never had friends of the opposite gender before.
> 
> Generally girls don't stare lovingly into someone's eyes and hold hands with them unless there's something going on, but girls constantly hug guys as friends.



I agree, the hug wasn't even intimate.


----------



## kubik (Dec 30, 2012)

It was to EXPECTATIONS some people [me included] had. Expected expectations lol
Oh yeah now Naruto will come and proclaim his undying love to Hinata and kidnap her from Hiashi *_*
lolno have some NaruSaku hug suckers!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait, what? Sakura hugging Naruto after the Pain fight was a fuck-you to NaruHina and a fuck-you to Hinata?
> 
> Sakura and Naruto are friends regardless of pairings. There's nothing weird about a chick hugging her male friend when he nearly died saving the village. Good God, these people. It's like they never had friends of the opposite gender before.
> 
> Generally girls don't stare lovingly into someone's eyes and hold hands with them unless there's something going on, but girls constantly hug guys as friends.


they really think that hug = fuck nowadays


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 30, 2012)

Why this thread is in _Telegrams _?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 30, 2012)

Seriously everyone knows the real true couple is Itasasu.Itachis last words were the title of the most famous romantic song in the world.Nothing could be ever more romantic then that


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> they really think that hug = fuck nowadays



I know, really.  It's kind of sad.


----------



## Skeith (Dec 30, 2012)

kubik said:


> Oh yeah? I still remember 450 hug, the biggest fuck you to nh ever.




Really? That the best you got against NH?


How about the biggest fuck-you to NS: Naruto rejecting Sakura confession.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Why this thread is in _Telegrams _?


'Cause of lolmods


----------



## Arisu (Dec 30, 2012)

Actually I would be pissed on Sakura if that hug was anything near romantic, because it's true that would be kind of bitchy from her side. She knew Hinata loves Naruto and that she's watching, she wouldn't do something like that EVER. Hinata's reaction also proved that it wasn't romantic at all. Don't you think that if it would be the other way around at least a little disappointment would show on her face? Who NS think Sakura is? 
Later it was even confirmed Sakura loves Sasuke, so there's no doubt about it, hug wasn't romantic in any way. 
Kubik stop trolling already, behave!


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 30, 2012)

Sometimes it feels like NS fans think less of Sakura then Antis! Like Sakura would ever hurt Hinata by hugging Naruto like that. (romantically) she's in love with Sasuke and is very aware of Hinata`s feelings. That was the whole point of the fodder love letter guy! Her hug was her acknowledging Naruto once and for all like the entire village. 

Especially since in the beginning she was pretty bitchy and dismissive toward him and his ability to be someone great. She didn't even think Naruto saved her from Gaara. 

That was her showing her gratitude and acknowledging him. It was not at all romantic and a pretty weak argument in general. Hug= love?

Right, because two friends can't hug without romance being the undertone. ​


----------



## 8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lady Hinata said:


> ...


i agree with most of your post. but..



Lady Hinata said:


> Sometimes it feels like ns fans think less of sakura then antis! Like sakura would ever hurt hinata by hugging naruto like that. (romantically) she's in love with sasuke and is very aware of hinata`s feelings.


sakura is totally capable of doing that. she dumped her friendship with ino because of a crush. and although she's aware of hinata`s feelings, she still  confessed to naruto.


----------



## Plague (Dec 30, 2012)

8 said:


> sakura is totally capable of doing that. she dumped her friendship with ino because of a crush. a*nd although she's aware of hinata`s feelings, she still  confessed to naruto*.



I thought that was effed up too. Glad someone else pointed it out lol.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 30, 2012)

ppl still talk about pairings in naruto?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 30, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> ppl still talk about pairings in naruto?



yeah, there's a pairing war goin' on right now.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 30, 2012)

In general, public displays of hugging, holding hands, and kissing is considered disrespectful in Japan. A simple handshake used to be all one could do. Had to walk down a quiet street to hold hands or give a hug or bump shoulders to show affection. That being said, the younger generation has been breaking the mode and are showing affection more openly.
Kishi seems to be following the latest trend, esp to his core audience. There are translations to the latest chapter that are slightly different too. Whether or not you like one pairing or another, just enjoy the final chapters. You never know what Kishi will do with any of the pairings when the final chapter comes out. Might make a few canon or leave it open to interpetation. Just hoping Kishi explains stuff and shows fights in detail rather than off-paneling  like he did early in the war arc.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 30, 2012)

People are really dropping the manga because they think NaruHina doesn't make sense to them yet they didn't drop the manga during the Obito flashback.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 30, 2012)

8 said:


> sakura is totally capable of doing that. she dumped her friendship with ino because of a crush. and although she's aware of hinata`s feelings, she still  confessed to naruto.



Okay, Sakura did that but it was when she was still very young. I can see she's getting along pretty well with Ino now. Sakura did it at the time because she wanted to be independent, find her own worth and didn't follow Ino's tail anymore. She was fair with Ino though, she told her what she feels like and they will be rivals from now on. In Hinata's case nothing like that happened. 
Sakura's confession for Naruto was a bull, it's not like she planned to hook up with him. She knew he will hate her forever if she succeeds on killing Sasuke. It was just a plan to keep him in the village away from Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 30, 2012)

Lady Hinata said:


> Sometimes it feels like ns fans think less of sakura then antis!



You'd be amazed at how many shippers despise one member of their pairing because they don't behave the way they want them to.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 30, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> yeah, there's a pairing war goin' on right now.


More like Pairing After-Party


----------



## Skeith (Dec 30, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> More like Pairing After-Party



As much as I want that to happen...it to soon to call a party.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 30, 2012)

But the party is already happening 

Rather, it happened some days ago, leaked into the weekend, and then kinda died down. But the excitement is still going


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 31, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> People are really dropping the manga because they think NaruHina doesn't make sense to them yet they didn't drop the manga during the Obito flashback.



Maybe forum fans have but Japan volume sales as of Dec 05 2012 still has Naruto at a healthy number 2 ranking behind One Piece. Manga sales across the board have been lower for all the latest volume releases...yes even One Piece. The world wide recession may have something to do with that.
Could go into what I have heard from and discussed with non forum Naruto fans but that would just cause a storm. Lets just say its a very interesting view/take and in many cases makes a lot of sense from their point of view...esp from students from Japan.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 31, 2012)

8 said:


> i agree with most of your post. but..
> 
> 
> sakura is totally capable of doing that. she dumped her friendship with ino because of a crush. and although she's aware of hinata`s feelings, she still  confessed to naruto.



I don't know how many times do I have to explain this. Seems like the mythical Sakura is older than Naruto / Sasuke, when she's in fact the youngest. Anyway, Sakura didn't stop being friends with Ino because of Sasuke. Sakura stopped being friends with Ino because she wanted to be her own person.
Susano is able to easily intercept
Susano is able to easily intercept
Susano is able to easily intercept
Susano is able to easily intercept



You even have the dates wrong. Sakura started crushing on Sasuke sometime in the Academy, either 6-7 year old or whatever, but she was very young and that's undeniable. Furthermore, notice that Sakura/Ino's hair is short, above their shoulders.
Susano is able to easily intercept
However, when Sakura breaks her friendship with Ino, she's older. In fact, it's the day she becomes a Genin (notice the forehead protector). She says it very clearly: "I will not follow you anymore." Furthermore, notice that Sakura / Ino's hair is longer, halfway down their back.
Susano is able to easily intercept
You also disregard the fact that Ino thought it was a _good idea_.
Susano is able to easily intercept



As if that's not enough, notice how Sakura told Ino that Sasuke liked girls with long hair. If she considered Sasuke more important than Ino, why would she tell her such a "important" piece of information? Because it was important, both grew their hair for him.
Susano is able to easily intercept
The two have even cheared for Sasuke together when they were young, regardless of the fact that they liked him.
Susano is able to easily intercept
Interestingly, both cut their own hair, which symbolised their crush for Sasuke. Sakura because she moved from crush to love, but Ino because quite honestly, Sasuke was just one of many reasons why Sakura / Ino were rivals to begin with. Both would rather "lose" Sasuke than to lose to each other.
Susano is able to easily intercept
Link removed
In fact, they were never "not friends". Sakura said she'd stop following Ino and that's it. Sakura cutting relations with Ino because of Sasuke, or even this rivalry, is an exaggeration. Proof of this is below:
Self-explanatory, really:
Link removed
Link removed
Going together to visit Sasuke:
Link removed
Going together to watch the Chunin matches:
Link removed
Going together to visit Sasuke again:
<insert chapter of the daffodil and the rose here because i cannot remember the number >
Kakashi put it very clearly. It's the same as the rivalry between Naruto and Sasuke.
Link removed



I need to safeguard this psot somewhere and use it every time this subject comes up. It's disconcerting to see Sakura and Ino's relationship to be butchered like this even after all these years. It's not because of a boy, he matters, but the true core is about being equals.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 31, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You'd be amazed at how many shippers despise one member of their pairing because they don't behave the way they want them to.


----------



## Just0rdinary (Dec 31, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Honestly if all NS fans have to go on now is a single panel they are trying very hard to make work in their favor when it barely does, and the notion that MAYBE Hinata will die and they can have a rebound relationship at the very least, they really need to just quietly lie down on the deck and let the waves wash over them.




I think they have forgotten that one Hyuga just died in the war in front of everyone trying to save Hinata and Naruto no less...if Kishi kills another then DAFAQ DID NEJI DIE FOR?! It will make Neji look like a twat for giving up his life for nothing...besides what would exactly be the point?? It just doesn't make sense! *throws some common sense over the crumbled NS wall* 

Also a parting gift: ENJOY!


----------



## Kaix (Dec 31, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But the party is already happening
> 
> Rather, it happened some days ago, leaked into the weekend, and then kinda died down. But the excitement is still going



Really? What just happened was that definitive that you'd already be partying? Maybe it's just because I don't believe in celebrating until it's over, but it isn't over yet. Now, I'm not a bitter NarutoxSakura fan or anything, I've been on both sides and though I would prefer NaruSaku I would be happy with NaruHina, but even I can see a way out of the current situation, very easily.

Start out by explaining that the not letting go of the hand is Shikaku's strategy, then have everybody be completely wasted and utterly beaten so that it comes down to one final showdown where Sakura plays some key role in helping Naruto. After that it's simply a matter of mopping it all up. It's not even hard to think up, heck this battle has gone back and forth for the longest time. If you think it is a stretch that it can sway back to NaruSaku, then you have tragically lost the best aspect of childhood; imagination.

All I'm saying is that celebrating before all is said and done is ignorant. Maybe you'll be right this time, but being right is meaningless if you're ignorant.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 31, 2012)

It is possible for Kishimoto to confirm the pairings before the very end of the manga. There doesn't need to be an epilogue with children for the audience to grasp whose with who.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 31, 2012)

Kaix said:


> Really? What just happened was that definitive that you'd already be partying?



Nope 

This chapter, together with everything that NH has received during the war arc is what has people partying

If it was _just_ this, the commotion wouldn't be as big

*EDIT:* Because Kishi has played around with NH from way back up until now, there's been some sense of build up for fans. Some light teasing in 540, then actual development in 559, then foreshadowing in 573, more ship tease from Kiba when the alliance came by, and now this chapter with the execution of 573's foreshadowing. Then of course there's all the old stuff from the Chunin Exams.


----------



## Plague (Dec 31, 2012)

Lets not celebrate too soon people. I like NaruHina and all, but early celebration is more of a NaruSaku thing to do. Let's be reasonable here, anything is possible.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 31, 2012)

Plague said:


> Lets not celebrate too soon people. I like NaruHina and all, but early celebration is more of a NaruSaku thing to do. Let's be reasonable here, anything is possible.



Meh. IDK, mang 

I mean if the manga blatantly points in a certain direction, I'll follow through on it, bias or not.

Seriously, had it been NS getting all of this attention towards the endgame, i would've conceded by now.


----------



## Rima (Dec 31, 2012)

Plague said:


> Lets not celebrate too soon people. I like NaruHina and all, but early celebration is more of a NaruSaku thing to do. Let's be reasonable here, anything is possible.



Agreed. 

Even though NS is very unlikely at this point.


----------



## BeBreezy (Dec 31, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You'd be amazed at how many shippers despise one member of their pairing because they don't behave the way they want them to.



Indeed. Although in my experience I have found that fans of Sasuke pairings rarely get upset at him for anything he does, even if his actions nearly flush the pairing down the toilet 



Kaix said:


> Really? What just happened was that definitive that you'd already be partying? Maybe it's just because I don't believe in celebrating until it's over, but it isn't over yet. Now, I'm not a bitter NarutoxSakura fan or anything, I've been on both sides and though I would prefer NaruSaku I would be happy with NaruHina, but even I can see a way out of the current situation, very easily.



No need to blow up dude. For one, I don't think *Hydro Spiral* is outright declaring victory. Second, if anything, NH fans are rejoicing about the chapter's events in light of _all_ of the pairing's development. 



> Start out by explaining that the not letting go of the hand is Shikaku's strategy, then have everybody be completely wasted and utterly beaten so that it comes down to one final showdown where Sakura plays some key role in helping Naruto. After that it's simply a matter of mopping it all up. It's not even hard to think up, heck this battle has gone back and forth for the longest time. If you think it is a stretch that it can sway back to NaruSaku, then you have tragically lost the best aspect of childhood; imagination.



I honestly don't see how that is a plausible situation. I don't think Kishi would needlessly break Naruto's spirit, have it built up again, only to have him utterly fail again. And it's laughable that he would fail so much that he needs _Sakura's_ help.



> All I'm saying is that celebrating before all is said and done is ignorant. Maybe you'll be right this time, but being right is meaningless if you're ignorant.



They're allowed to rejoice without calling their pairing canon. If they want to celebrate, let them. Indeed, NH just experienced a significant and important moment in its development. It's worth celebration.


----------



## Kitsunahren (Dec 31, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> People are really dropping the manga because they think NaruHina doesn't make sense to them yet they didn't drop the manga during the Obito flashback.



All is not lost! The last few chapters (613 to present) are the only reason I'm not saying fuck it and waiting until the series ends to look up the ending on wikipedia. I still have hope. Compared to most of the last 60 chapters, this recent stuff is a blessing imo.

But you'll always get people who do as you described. That said, I can't pinpoint anymore exactly when things stopped making sense to me. Years ago.


----------



## RatchetNinja (Dec 31, 2012)

BeBreezy real talk ! NS fans be actin like bitchez. (dey always do) Eye'm not even a pairingtard but NS fans, let NH fans celebrate. their pairing got a moment can they celebrate the moment ? Hella yea they can. When dat ratchet hoe sakura gave a hug to naruto yall were partyin lyke whores yellin' NS is endgame naruto wont talk to hinata. Ur pairing got a lot of moments and yet yall did celebrate lyke how NH fans is celebratin rn.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 31, 2012)

I care for no pairings whatsoever, other than a couple of Ino pairings, but I half hope that NaruHina does come to pass now, seeing that Neji died so that Hinata's love might live


----------

